# Bigfoot encounters?



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 3, 2012)

My name is J.C. Williams, and I am interested in collecting potential Bigfoot reports from the state of Georgia. I am an avid hunter and amateur Bigfoot researcher. I have spoken to several hunters here in Georgia who believe that they have had encounters with the creature. I know it is a controversial subject, but I believe that it is one that warrants investigation. If you would like to speak to me privately concerning your encounter, please email me at: southeasternbigfootresearch@gmail.com.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Dec 3, 2012)

Im calling it....This will be the best thread of the year!!!


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 3, 2012)

Most people do not talk about things like this, but sometimes all you have to do is ask, and the most serious, rational man you have ever met, will tell you something unbelievable.


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 3, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Most people do not talk about things like this, but sometimes all you have to do is ask, and the most serious, rational man you have ever met, will tell you something unbelievable.



So... What you're saying is you don't have a good BF story for us?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 3, 2012)

I thank I am goin' to set this one out !!   Nobody believes me when I tell them about a big black cat with a very long tale jumped across the road in front of my head lights back in my teenage yrs !!


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I could conjure one from my files for you.

Last year a man contacted me to tell me of an unusual event that happened to him in 09. The man wishes to remain anonymous, because he felt that he would be ridiculed. This is his story...

He told me that he was hunting and staying overnight in the Cohutta WMA near the Jack's River during the summer of 09. While sleeping in his tent, he was awakened at around 3 AM, by the sound of something screaming and breaking tree branches just outside. Scared, he got his flash light and exited the tent to see what was going on. He said that he never saw the animal responsible for the commotion, but it was running back and forth in the woods, stomping its feet, and screaming at him. He said that the screams sounded like they were coming from a woman that was being murdered, he also said he had never heard anything like it. From the stomping of its feet, he said that he could tell that it was incredibly large, and compared it to the sound a bull makes when it stomps its hooves. He said this went on for about 15 minutes, then the creature, whatever it was went quiet and left him. He told me that he is not ashamed to say that he was SCARED, and spent the rest of the night wide awake until morning when he gathered his gear and left the area, never to return. He did some research on the net before contacting me, and said the only explanation he can come up with is that it was a Bigfoot, and he made that assertion with hesitation. He said that he had been hunting that spot for years, and is not aware of any animal that is capable of putting on the display that he witnessed that night. 
I interviewed him for several hours on the phone getting his full account of the events he alleged took place that night. I told him that I have heard similar stories from other hunters in the area, and it does seem to fit a profile for the creature. He said that he did not believe in such things before that night, but now he in not so sure.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 3, 2012)

I have heard many stories concerning melanistic or "black" cats in Georgia, from panthers to even melanistic Bob Cats.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 3, 2012)

I would like to stress, that I understand and respect your right to privacy, and if you do submit a report to me, I will maintain your anonymity. Once again, I realize that this may seem like a silly subject to most, but to people that really believe that they have seen or otherwise encountered such a creature, it is a subject that they take very seriously, and so do I.


----------



## bpryor (Dec 3, 2012)

if you look up the bigfoot threads on here, you'll see why no one is responding.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 3, 2012)

Really, could you tell why? I am new here.


----------



## ryanh487 (Dec 3, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Well I could conjure one from my files for you.
> 
> Last year a man contacted me to tell me of an unusual event that happened to him in 09. The man wishes to remain anonymous, because he felt that he would be ridiculed. This is his story...
> 
> ...



I'm still on the fence concerning the whole existence of bigfoot issue, but this story sounds to me like a big deer was blowin and stompin at him. things are much creepier in the dark, 'specially when awoken from a dead sleep late at night.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree whole heartily Ryan, you do have to remain objective when examining such reports. More than likely that is exactly what you say it was, but I am still fascinated by the possibility that it was not.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 4, 2012)

Please post us some quality pics of this bigfoot you speak of. There are clear pics of every other kind of animal that is known to man surely you have pics of bigfoot if he is real.

 With all the sitings in so many different states someone has to have a good pic of one of these animals instead of the blurry grainy ones chasing beef jerky sticks and such.. 

There has to be at least 2 in every state with sightings or is it a magical creature that was only born once from another type of animal and will be extinct once these are dead and gone? 

Help us understand how there are so many seen all over yet no pics of them.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Doe Master,

I will be the first to agree with what you have said. 99.9% of "evidence" submitted, falls short of withstanding scrutiny. One thing I do not engage in, is making excuses for all of the why nots, and pleading the case for their existence. All I can say, is that the evidence that does withstand Scientific scrutiny, such as the track way evidence (footprints), hair and DNA studies, (not including the current "study" conducted by Dr. Melba Ketchum) and the continuity that exists between literally thousands of eyewitness reports, across the North American continent, and dating back hundreds of years. This in my opinion, and the opinion of some from the scientific community, makes this subject compelling enough to warrant a scientific inquiry into the subject until it is resolved. Also when you speak to someone who is an experienced outdoorsman, who is adamant that they encountered such a creature, it is difficult to dismiss. 

As for a picture, here is one that I find interesting that was taken by a man in Canada, what are your thoughts as experienced outdoorsmen? 

_(removed link...link contains profanity)_

I am not sure what this photo dipicts.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 4, 2012)

I hunt bigfeets too!!! How big a gun do you use? Do you shoot them in the neck or chest or what? Have you tried to eat one yet? Should I soak em' in saltwater overnight first? Reckon how much it'll cost me to have one mounted? Do you bait em'? I use garlic and zagnut bars mostly... Do you know Bfriendly? He likes bigfeets too!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 4, 2012)

Not jokin'.........iffin you wanted to get serious answers, you should have posted this in "on topic" forum !! That way, the "mods" will have yor back and take up fer ya !! Here in "Around the campfire", you are fair game !!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 4, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Not jokin'.........iffin you wanted to get serious answers, you should have posted this in "on topic" forum !! That way, the "mods" will have yor back and take up fer ya !! Here in "Around the campfire", you are fair game !!



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS!!  WELCOME!

Know this though, I got Your Back Brother Bigfoothunter!!!

Funny, I have had the thought of a similar type of thread............I am merely a believer, amongst Several here.

HOWEVER, there are more of those who will throw the Tooth Fairy, unicorns, etc.. at you, than those who will stand with you, Like me I see you have already been introduced to several, sorry I am late and didn't get to warn you

You will be ridiculed heavily, but we are sitting round the campfire, so dont sweat it.

I have one request from You............We had a guy from Alabama Bigfoot Somethin or other that Was beaten down So bad here, he left

DONT BE THAT GUY!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Well I could conjure one from my files for you.
> 
> Last year a man contacted me to tell me of an unusual event that happened to him in 09. The man wishes to remain anonymous, because he felt that he would be ridiculed. This is his story...
> 
> ...


 What hunting seson is open in GA during the Summer time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## bfriendly (Dec 4, 2012)

bpryor said:


> if you look up the bigfoot threads on here, you'll see why no one is responding.



Brother we just got started!

And I second the Vote on this Thread being the best of the year!!!!!!


MAN do I love a Great Grand Finally!



> I have heard many stories concerning melanistic or "black" cats in Georgia, from panthers to even melanistic Bob Cats.



Dont bring this^^^ up.................leave that one alone, you have enough on your plate...........

Oh Yea, on a Positive note, I will bet that if you are sincere and keep your cool, you WILL Get someone to tell you their story, but they wont do it here, and you already know you cannot blame them for that.......

There was a GREAT Story posted on a Thread back when the AL guy was here; maybe 20 yard daylight sighting in Louisiana.......it was posted and the guy Never came back, but I totally Believe him!

WELCOME to the Fire and I am SOOO Looking forward to this discussion


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> WELCOME to the Fire and I am SOOO Looking forward to this discussion


 you almost sound "giddy"!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you almost sound "giddy"!



YOU KNOW I am Brother.........almost as excited as I am about the Shenanigans

OK, here ya go boys, in case you missed it...........this thread is going to be the one to beat, if this one is to be the best of the year................Still, no one has come forward admitting to hoaxing this photo, or should I say one of our members Trail Camers.....Que Pasa?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=668632


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> YOU KNOW I am _*Brother*_.........almost as excited as I am about the Shenanigans
> 
> OK, here ya go boys, in case you missed it...........this thread is going to be the one to beat, if this one is to be the best of the year................Still, no one has come forward admitting to hoaxing this photo, or should I say one of our members Trail Camers.....Que Pasa?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=668632



 excuse me, sir, it'll be "Sista" or "Ma'm" to you please!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> YOU KNOW I am Brother.........



Ummmm, she's not a brother.

This little oversight might explain your confusion over thinking you saw bigfoot.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Well I could conjure one from my files for you.
> 
> Last year a man contacted me to tell me of an unusual event that happened to him in 09. The man wishes to remain anonymous, because he felt that he would be ridiculed. This is his story...
> 
> ...



Well,I guess Olcowman was right in one of his previous posts. He said if I remember correctly, that Bigfoots had a black panther as a pet. This story could lend some credibility to his theory,the bigfoots did the heavy work,and the woman like screams were the panther's efforts.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, she's not a brother.
> 
> This little oversight might explain your confusion over thinking you saw bigfoot.


----------



## littlewolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey bigfoothunter, what kind of climber do you use?


----------



## Jranger (Dec 4, 2012)

You should capitalize on the black panther population in GA as well...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2012)

Jranger said:


> You should capitalize on the black panther population in GA as well...



You mean like this?

Black Panther


----------



## Jranger (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> Black Panther



Bait was intentional...


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> excuse me, sir, it'll be "Sista" or "Ma'm" to you please!



Whoooops, My sincerest apologies Ma'm, Please show forgiveness for my foolishness

But how bout, My Sista from anotha Mista!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 4, 2012)

No bigfeet, but when I was 7, my dad killed a leprechaun with a garden rake.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> Black Panther



Alright both of ya stop it


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 4, 2012)

OMG we've begun driveling


----------



## Jranger (Dec 4, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> OMG we've begun driveling



Nah...I'm eating chili dogs from Martins...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't let all the haters on here get to you, there are some of us who are firm believers in bigfeets. I've seen several of 'em over the years. You don't forget something like that, and you'll believe for sure if you ever see one like I have. I was sitting in my house late one night watchin' the preachin' channel and drinking white likker and one came up right up the path into my yard and tried to kill my dog. It was about 10' tall, and it had beautiful hair.  I was scared to death. I've got your back, man. I know they're out there.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 4, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't let all the haters on here get to you, there are some of us who are firm believers in bigfeets. I've seen several of 'em over the years. You don't forget something like that, and you'll believe for sure if you ever see one like I have. I was sitting in my house late one night watchin' the preachin' channel and drinking white likker and one came up right up the path into my yard and tried to kill my dog. It was about 10' tall, and it had beautiful hair. I was scared to death. I've got your back, man. I know they're out there.


 

That was when you hollered git, git - right?


----------



## kracker (Dec 4, 2012)

doenightmare said:


> That was when you hollered git, git - right?


Nah, that was when he said "hey sweet thang"


----------



## Russdaddy (Dec 4, 2012)

www.squatchingyou.webs.com
you may want to check with these guys they have researched the north Georgia area extensively......
you can join up and post w/o fear of persecution from nonbeleivers.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 4, 2012)

I hear Big Foot Crossing signs can be helpful for increasing experiences with these legendary creatures.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 4, 2012)

I hunt with a big footed rascal does that count? 6'4 about 320. You might have encountered him at VSU... I encounter him about every weekend!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummmm, she's not a brother.
> 
> This little oversight might explain your confusion over thinking you saw bigfoot.



uh, BTW, I've seen neither of them


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 4, 2012)

I forgot to mention, there are also a select few who Know they exist, but are in Denial(they throw out the heaviest sarcasm too)................dont know if maybe theys skeered or what, but we gottem all kinds round here


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes I realize how this subject is received by most, but it does not dissuade me. I know there must be someone who wants to discuss it seriously, and if someone does want to do that, they know they can find me right here.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

j_seph said:


> What hunting seson is open in GA during the Summer time



Yes that occurred to me as well when he was telling the story, I believe he was poaching, or possibly made the story up and got his seasons mixed up.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 4, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> I forgot to mention, there are also a select few who Know they exist, but are in Denial(they throw out the heaviest sarcasm too)................dont know if maybe theys skeered or what, but we gottem all kinds round here



Are you trying to hurt my feelings on purpose or what? 

Ya'll sure this is a gal? I ain't never thought about hunting me no bigfeets with a woman... might need to start practicing my bigfoot calling and get my tree knockers out... unless of course she's got her own knockers and we'll use hers!


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 4, 2012)

I believe!!  But.....  The lack of evidence is bothersome.  Seems like a carcass would have turned up somwhere by now.  Or with all the recording gadgets out there at least an verifiable image could be had???

Spent some time reading accounts on different websites awhile back.  Made my hair stand on end.  There are thousands of recorded sitings going back all the way back to Native American Lore.  I do know however that the power of suggestion  is formidable.

I still choose to think there can be some mystery left in this world.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 4, 2012)

Let's do a little what iffin'.  Let's say you are deer hunting and a sasquatch walks out in your line of site.  How many here would take a shot at it?  Would you view it like any other animal?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> I believe!!  But.....  The lack of evidence is bothersome.  Seems like a carcass would have turned up somwhere by now.  Or with all the recording gadgets out there at least an verifiable image could be had???
> 
> Spent some time reading accounts on different websites awhile back.  Made my hair stand on end.  There are thousands of recorded sitings going back all the way back to Native American Lore.  I do know however that the power of suggestion  is formidable.
> 
> I still choose to think there can be some mystery left in this world.



I agree, I am not sure why a carcass has not been discovered. I also know that Chimpanzees and Gorillas exist, and literally only a handful of scattered remains have been found of them, I believe a few finger bones.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Let's do a little what iffin'.  Let's say you are deer hunting and a sasquatch walks out in your line of site.  How many here would take a shot at it?  Would you view it like any other animal?



I would shoot it. A type specimen or body is required to end this debate once and for all. I do view the creature as an animal, in spite of its humanoid appearance. It is not something that I would enjoy doing, but it is necessary to properly identify, and examine the species.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

I would like to say, that my interest in this subject began at a very young age in northern California where I am originally from. I do not go out into the woods howling, and thinking everything I see and hear is a Bigfoot. I am merely open to the possibility of the creature. I do not find the joke making and ribbing offensive at all, in fact I expect it because most people have not taken the time to familiarize themselves with the scientific data, before they make comments. I started this thread to see if I could generate a substantive conversation on the subject.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 4, 2012)

You have a point, but I think I would wind up letting it walk.  Assuming it does exist, why does one need to die for us to further our knowledge? What do we gain?  What does it lose?

Edit:  What I mean is, Why should a member of any species die if it is only to settle a debate?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Let's do a little what iffin'.  Let's say you are deer hunting and a sasquatch walks out in your line of site.  How many here would take a shot at it?  Would you view it like any other animal?





I am not gonna shoot anything that I can`t positively identify. Before I look down the barrel of a weapon at anything, I will know what it is first.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 4, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Let's do a little what iffin'.  Let's say you are deer hunting and a sasquatch walks out in your line of site.  How many here would take a shot at it?  Would you view it like any other animal?



I wouldn't shoot it unless it gave me good reason to. If there was such a thing, I would see no reason to kill it, leave it alone. 



Bigfoothunter said:


> I would shoot it. A type specimen or body is required to end this debate once and for all. I do view the creature as an animal, in spite of its humanoid appearance. It is not something that I would enjoy doing, but it is necessary to properly identify, and examine the species.



What if you shot it and went up to it and it was a feller in a monkey suit, or a hunter in a ghillie?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wouldn't shoot it unless it gave me good reason to. If there was such a thing, I would see no reason to kill it, leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> What if you shot it and went up to it and it was a feller in a monkey suit, or a hunter in a ghillie?



We are operating on the notion that we knew it was indeed a Bigfoot and not simply a man in a costume.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> You have a point, but I think I would wind up letting it walk.  Assuming it does exist, why does one need to die for us to further our knowledge? What do we gain?  What does it lose?
> 
> Edit:  What I mean is, Why should a member of any species die if it is only to settle a debate?



You raise a very relevant ethical issue. It does seem petty when you put it that way, but that is exactly the case. We as humans have done many things in the name of science, or in the pursuit of knowledge. As harsh as it sounds, it would be to increase our understanding of the world around us. Good point drippin' rock.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 4, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wouldn't shoot it unless it gave me good reason to. If there was such a thing, I would see no reason to kill it, leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> What if you shot it and went up to it and it was a feller in a monkey suit, or a hunter in a ghillie?



It would be the Dumbest, deadest feller in  a monkey suit.............I would nominate that person(monkey suit guy) as Idjut of the year and Probably LMBO

I too think one needs to be on a slab for study.

That being said, my gut tells me if I am ever fortunate enough to actually see one, I would not raise my gun. 

I dont think we need to fear them, but when they tell us to leave an area, we will.

So I guess I just hope it happens by weird accident, rather than a killing...............


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wouldn't shoot it unless it gave me good reason to. If there was such a thing, I would see no reason to kill it, leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> What if you shot it and went up to it and it was a feller in a monkey suit, or a hunter in a ghillie?



Actually there was an incident that recently occurred in Montana, where a drunk man in an ape costume was attempting to perpetrate a hoax, and was hit by two cars and killed.


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 4, 2012)

I think it was good morning america the other day that said they exist after some hair samples were studied for 5 years. I do not believe myself but anything can happen


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Yes I realize how this subject is received by most, but it does not dissuade me. I know there must be someone who wants to discuss it seriously, and if someone does want to do that, they know they can find me right here.



Please share with us what makes you think there is such a creature out there that no one has actually seen or photographed? Do you just have a lot of free time and wanted something to kill that time or do you seriously believe in black panthers, martians and bigfoot?

 I mean both are the same right no one has proof either exist and everyone claims to have had encounters with them just couldn't get a good clean pic of either one at the time.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 4, 2012)

Take a look at this...


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Doe Master said:


> Please share with us what makes you think there is such a creature out there that no one has actually seen or photographed? Do you just have a lot of free time and wanted something to kill that time or do you seriously believe in black panthers, martians and bigfoot?
> 
> I mean both are the same right no one has proof either exist and everyone claims to have had encounters with them just couldn't get a good clean pic of either one at the time.



There is actually a preponderance of compelling evidence to suggest that something is out there. Most compelling is the track way evidence, that has been extensively studied by Dr. Jeffrey Meldrum of Idaho State University. I suggest  that you go to his website the Relic Hominoid Inquiry, and review some of his work, as well as the work of other academics in the field. 

Martians or aliens, why could life not exist beyond our planet? I am not in a position to say either way, but knowing the diverse environments and life forms that exist on earth, with similar environs existing on other planets, why could life not also persist there?

As for melanistic cats, why not? who says that it cannot happen? Especially when they have been seen by hunters etc. in the state of Georgia? Are they liars? Is it a case of misidentification? perhaps, but who is someone with no knowledge or background in the subject to say? To have a qualified opinion, one has to bring more to the table than simply, "I just don't believe it".


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Take a look at this...



I am familiar with this video, it is considered by most to be a hoax, like most of the pictures and video that is out there. For the same reason someone is compelled to make an idiotic statement concerning this subject, the same people are compelled to dress up in costumes and hoax Bigfoot sightings.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 4, 2012)

And this...  I don't think I'd casually ask, "what is that?"  I'd be blazing new trails.



I couldn't help but to think what a crapy flashlight they had.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2012)

This creature is undetectable,we can find fish with no eyes deep in caves underwater. Please explain the believe in a animal that has no real proof of being here? Make me a believer & the rest will follow.I want to see this on the species list by the dnr then I will believe.  Case closed until .........


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> There is actually a preponderance of compelling evidence to suggest that something is out there. Most compelling is the track way evidence, that has been extensively studied by Dr. Jeffrey Meldrum of Idaho State University. I suggest  that you go to his website the Relic Hominoid Inquiry, and review some of his work, as well as the work of other academics in the field.
> 
> Martians or aliens, why could life not exist beyond our planet? I am not in a position to say either way, but knowing the diverse environments and life forms that exist on earth, with similar environs existing on other planets, why could life not also persist there?
> As for melanistic cats, why not? who says that it cannot happen? Especially when they have been seen by hunters etc. in the state of Georgia? Are they liars? Is it a case of misidentification? perhaps, but who is someone with no knowledge or background in the subject to say? To have a qualified opinion, one has to bring more to the table than simply, "I just don't believe it".


 You need to do some research on the big black cats there is tons of info about them out there.

 As far as martians they might exist elsewhere but none have ever been seen or photographed here on earth.

Bigfoot.... if it were to exist there would be proof of it's existance. With all of the hunters and hikers that go into the woods all over the US and all the game cams out there at some point in life one would have been caught on film somewhere in the US.

 Sorry I can't and will not read a book written by a man who is going on wishes not facts unless you have some solid proof they exist then it's all wishfull thinking. 

I know a guy (will not name his name) who devoted a lot of time in his life to trying to find bigfoot he tried to get me to read all the hockas pockas books and videos of bigfoot eating candy bars behind the trees and saying he's smart enough to walk behind the cameras on the trees because he hears high pitched signals coming from the cameras and so on. It only gets better as we go.

NO THANKS show me the proof! It does make for some fun typing and reading though on here.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, some of the videos are just silly, but many are interesting.  just enough there to maybe hint at something other than black bear or costume.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Doe Master said:


> You need to do some research on the big black cats there is tons of info about them out there.
> 
> As far as martians they might exist elsewhere but none have ever been seen or photographed here on earth.
> 
> ...



I started this thread to see if anyone has had experiences that they would like to talk to me about personally. I am not trying to convince anyone that they exist, frankly I do not care what you believe in.  I am not on a crusade to make everyone a believer. If I cared about the uninformed opinions that other people have, then I would not be able to pursue this subject.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I started this thread to see if anyone has had experiences that they would like to talk to me about personally. I am not trying to convince anyone that they exist, frankly I do not care what you believe in.  I am not on a crusade to make everyone a believer. If I cared about the uninformed opinions that other people have, then I would not be able to pursue this subject.



Also I am not sure why you quoted me, then repeated what I said, then told me to educate myself? Nothing I said in the statement you quoted suggested that I did not think that there was a possibility in aliens or black cats. I am not sure what you were trying to communicate, unless you were in just such a rush to try and argue with me, that you tripped yourself up on the facts in the process.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I started this thread to see if anyone has had experiences that they would like to talk to me about personally. I am not trying to convince anyone that they exist, frankly I do not care what you believe in.  I am not on a crusade to make everyone a believer. If I cared about the uninformed opinions that other people have, then I would not be able to pursue this subject.



No I have no experiences with one, Thanks for asking.
Good luck with this, I didn't mean to sound objective.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

kmckinnie said:


> No I have no experiences with one, Thanks for asking.
> Good luck with this, I didn't mean to sound objective.



Thank you, I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the sentiment.



You are welcome. good luck.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I started this thread to see if anyone has had experiences that they would like to talk to me about personally. I am not trying to convince anyone that they exist, frankly I do not care what you believe in.  I am not on a crusade to make everyone a believer. If I cared about the uninformed opinions that other people have, then I would not be able to pursue this subject.


So you have some  informed OPINIONS out there with some poeple that they exist? 

Where did this information come from being there is no proof of there existance?

 Like I asked please show us this proof these informed EXPERTS have and we all will become believers and have the biggest thread this site has seen.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Doe Master said:


> So you have some  informed OPINIONS out there with some poeple that they exist?
> 
> Where did this information come from being there is no proof of there existance?
> 
> Like I asked please show us this proof these informed EXPERTS have and we all will become believers and have the biggest thread this site has seen.



Yes I do have an informed opinion because I am familiar with both sides of the argument. I did suggest that you check out Dr. Meldrum's work, and you said something to the affect that you do not read hocus pokus. So if you choose to remain ignorant of work that has been done on the subject, that is your prerogative, and I am not here to judge that decision, or provide you with irrefutable proof. If it was that easy, then someone would have made "believers" out of all of us a long time ago.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

I will have a civil discussion concerning the evidence and anything else on the subject with anyone who wants to discuss it. But if the tone of the discussion is going to be hostile and ugly, I would prefer not to engage in it.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Also I am not sure why you quoted me, then repeated what I said, then told me to educate myself? Nothing I said in the statement you quoted suggested that I did not think that there was a possibility in aliens or black cats. I am not sure what you were trying to communicate, unless you were in just such a rush to try and argue with me, that you tripped yourself up on the facts in the process.



I said do some research on the Black cats so you can become informed about them. There is no such thing as a true black panther/Cougar in GA, FL or anywhere. Here is a good starting Place to learn more about them. These are facts on this site unlike the Bigfoot sights.
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...C1B59924769B554443CDC1&view=detail&FORM=VIRE2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I will have a civil discussion concerning the evidence and anything else on the subject with anyone who wants to discuss it. But if the tone of the discussion is going to be hostile and ugly, I would prefer not to engage in it.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Yes I do have an informed opinion because I am familiar with both sides of the argument. I did suggest that you check out Dr. Meldrum's work, and you said something to the affect that you do not read hocus pokus. So if you choose to remain ignorant of work that has been done on the subject, that is your prerogative, and I am not here to judge that decision, or provide you with irrefutable proof. If it was that easy, then someone would have made "believers" out of all of us a long time ago.



You said it all in that one statement!

 Deer, squirrels and Turkey all exist we know for a fact, why....because we have  irrefutable proof they exist. 

My opinion is as factually informed as anyones is being we have no facts on the subject just mens OPINIONS on it.

Good luck with your search I'm out on this one. When you get some proof we will all be standing by!


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Doe Master said:


> I said do some research on the Black cats so you can become informed about them. There is no such thing as a true black panther/Cougar in GA, FL or anywhere. Here is a good starting Place to learn more about them. These are facts on this site unlike the Bigfoot sights.
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...C1B59924769B554443CDC1&view=detail&FORM=VIRE2



I watched the video, and it was stated that there is no documented cases of melanistic cougars in the wild or captivity, which is obvious otherwise there would not be a debate. The video did not say that it was absolutely impossible. Down here in the south for some reason you call cougars or mountain lions, panthers, I was using that term so you knew what I was referring to. The fact remains that people do report melanistic "cougars", and I am not closing my mind to the possibility. I spoke with a man in Lumpkin, GA that said he saw one in the wild, again he may have been making it up, or telling the truth, I do not know.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

You conveniently missed the rest of what I said, I did not realize we were still living in a time when scientific research was considered "hocus pocus". Must have been how the Catholic Church felt when the suggestion that the earth revolved around the sun was made. Thank god I cannot be burned at the stake for this, if I could be, it seems that some of the people I have met in here would have made it happen by now. That was a joke by the way, forgive me for not using an emoticon to make it more obvious.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> You conveniently missed the rest of what I said, I did not realize we were still living in a time when scientific research was considered "hocus pocus". Must have been how the Catholic Church felt when the suggestion that the earth revolved around the sun was made. Thank god I cannot be burned at the stake for this, if I could be, it seems that some of the people I have met in here would have made it happen by now. That was a joke by the way, forgive me for not using an emoticon to make it more obvious.



 I Don't think anyone want's to burn you at a stake. some of us are just realist about things.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 4, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> You conveniently missed the rest of what I said, I did not realize we were still living in a time when scientific research was considered "hocus pocus". Must have been how the Catholic Church felt when the suggestion that the earth revolved around the sun was made. Thank god I cannot be burned at the stake for this, if I could be, it seems that some of the people I have met in here would have made it happen by now. That was a joke by the way, forgive me for not using an emoticon to make it more obvious.



Take a deep breath man.  Some folks here are just bright enough to find the "on" button.  

There are many unexplained occurances on this earth, it is fun to speculate.  Some have no imagination.  Their loss.


----------



## grouper throat (Dec 4, 2012)

Black bears are everywhere here and look very similar to most descriptions of these Bigfeet. You ever seen 1 stand on its hind legs? I'll see if I can pull some old trail cam pics up. I'd imagine its the culprit for around half of these incidents (especially at night, low light conditions and to people who aren't use to seeing them).


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 4, 2012)

grouper throat said:


> Black bears are everywhere here and look very similar to most descriptions of these Bigfeet. You ever seen 1 stand on its hind legs? I'll see if I can pull some old trail cam pics up. I'd imagine its the culprit for around half of these incidents (especially at night, low light conditions and to people who aren't use to seeing them).



I agree with you, I believe that a large number of reports can be explained by someone not engaging in subterfuge, but simply misidentifying a known animal.


----------



## Woodsong (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2012)

Woodsong said:


>


----------



## olcowman (Dec 5, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I will have a civil discussion concerning the evidence and anything else on the subject with anyone who wants to discuss it. But if the tone of the discussion is going to be hostile and ugly, I would prefer not to engage in it.



Hold on before you run off anywhere... I am sorry for my own ridicule-laced posts already in this thread. It is getting to be automatic for me when I hear anybody start sounding like they are bigfooters... Please realize that this whole thing has been thoroughly discussed on this forum:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598056&highlight=bigfoot

This 1000+ post thread is everythibg you ever wanted to know about bigfeets in Georgia... and a lot that you didn't want to know. There really were some serious, thoughtful discussion concerning the whole bigfoot phenomenom scattered in here, a few examples...

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5530887&postcount=122

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5539928&postcount=132

And not unlike yourself, I have some background concerning the subject at hand:

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5542260&postcount=141

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=5545542&postcount=145

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4937306&postcount=131

So I've got a little history behind me as well as a lot of personal time lurking around all the various bf websites. And have spent countless hours over the years reading through all the databases of reported encounters, which are, for all practical purposes, the extent of the evidence for most of the 'so-called' bigfoot researchers to  base their beliefs on and often the catalyst that initiates the transition of a common computer nerd into a bonafyed arm-chair bigfoot expert.

Also please consider that you aren't the first bigfooter on this forum that Bfriendly has got 'giddy' over... his last buddy rolled in here with both barrels a blazing. A Bama boy with his own bf website and some hi-tech cameras and night vision equipment... well he crashed and burned when he went to posting that he had first hand, confidential intel that the U.S. government was involved with a conspiracy to hide bigfeets and that he was suddenly being followed around by blacked-out helicoptors intent on hampering his bf field work. And I am pretty sure one of them 'anonomous' believers on here that Bfriendly is always a talking about is the same one with his own big ol' thread over on the bf forum telling about bigfeets a following him around all over the state from deer lease to deer lease. He finds undisputable proof every time he opens his front door... (the guy even has the same user name on both forums and got bent out of shape when I called him on it?)

Anyways, you've been nothing but respectable and determined since you joined here... (plus the pipe in your picture on your website makes you look real smart) therefore an apology was forthcoming. I hope my post here and my links might explain some of my initial comments, along with some of my fellow members and bf skeptic friends. Stay with us a while... it keeps me out of the 'kill all the coyote threads'.

Let me add, that the one piece of evidence that I personally have always found the most compelling by far is the Patterson-Gimlin film. Thought I had read and seen everything that existed about it, both pro and con. The link I found on your site was really thought provoking and a fresh, proffesionally conducted, fact filled analysis of a subject I thought had been 'over-done' years ago! Thanks...


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Hold on before you run off anywhere... I am sorry for my own ridicule-laced posts already in this thread. It is getting to be automatic for me when I hear anybody start sounding like they are bigfooters... Please realize that this whole thing has been thoroughly discussed on this forum:
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=598056&highlight=bigfoot
> 
> ...



I appreciate your words, I was not planning on running off, I have not been repelled by anyone. I really do understand the skepticism that exists among people who are not familiar with the evidence. In addition to the witness reports, there is a variety of other sources of evidence that is very compelling. I did not come here to "teach" anyone about the subject, or present myself as an "expert". I find the subject interesting and worth my time, and came here to see if anyone had any experiences they would share with me. Again thank you for your words, and do not worry I have pretty thick skin. My time will be worth it here as I meet people who are also interested in the possibility of the creature, and want to discuss it.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I started this thread to see if anyone has had experiences that they would like to talk to me about personally. I am not trying to convince anyone that they exist, frankly I do not care what you believe in.  I am not on a crusade to make everyone a believer. If I cared about the uninformed opinions that other people have, then I would not be able to pursue this subject.





Bigfoothunter said:


> Also I am not sure why you quoted me, then repeated what I said, then told me to educate myself? Nothing I said in the statement you quoted suggested that I did not think that there was a possibility in aliens or black cats. I am not sure what you were trying to communicate, unless you were in just such a rush to try and argue with me, that you tripped yourself up on the facts in the process.



I told ya !! You were forwarned !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

Oh and FYI. They are having a Bigfeet Convention in Dahloneger !! Missed the date, but your bigfeet friends proably know !!


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Dec 5, 2012)

I’m not a believer, but I’m not a total disbeliever either.  Let’s just say that I doubt they’re real, but I’m open to the possibility.  The reason that I’m open to the possibility is the stories that I have read.  I have killed a fair amount of time on the BFRO site reading the stories in their databases. You don’t have to believe to get a kick out of the stories.  A lot of them, even the ones that the researchers have investigated, are unbelievable.  I almost automatically dismiss the reports of strange noises or screams in the night.  Even from the people who swear they have heard and can identify every living thing in the forest.  Then there are the people who say they thought they caught a glimpse of something or heard something that was definitely bipedal or some noise that only a primate could make and there was no way anybody else was in that area of the woods.  Well, if YOU can be in that area of the woods then what on Earth keeps anybody else from being in that area of the woods.

Then there are the stories that you just cannot explain.  The stories people tell of seeing something within 30 yards of them that they were able to look in the eye and stare at for 10 seconds or more.  When somebody describes a face and hands and shoulders on something that they saw that close to them for that amount of time, you have to wonder.  The only two possibilities are that they made it up or they saw an as yet unclassified primate.  Would that many people really make up such stories and then go on the record with them?  I’m just as unsure of that as I am unsure that this thing exists.  But, those doubts are at odds and that is why I say I’m open to the possibility.

Did anybody watch the Les Stroud Survivorman top ten episode?  He described an encounter he had up in Alaska that was very weird.  He said that it freaked him out for the rest of the time he was there.  It’s got to take a lot to freak out Les Stroud. On the TV show he stressed how incredibly loud the noise was, that it had vibrated his chest. He’s about the only guy around that I believe when he says, “I’ve heard everything there is to hear in the forest.”  

Here he is telling the story on a radio program.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I appreciate your words, I was not planning on running off, I have not been repelled by anyone. I really do understand the skepticism that exists among people who are not familiar with the evidence. In addition to the witness reports, there is a variety of other sources of evidence that is very compelling. I did not come here to "teach" anyone about the subject, or present myself as an "expert". I find the subject interesting and worth my time, and came here to see if anyone had any experiences they would share with me. Again thank you for your words, and do not worry I have pretty thick skin. My time will be worth it here as I meet people who are also interested in the possibility of the creature, and want to discuss it.




Don't assume that a differing opinion means "uninformed." I actually have done quite a bit of research on the whole bigfoot phenomenon over yhe years, and found it really interesting. But so far, I have seen nothing at all to convince me. 

Some of us have researched most of the same material you have, but just arrived at a different conclusion. That does not make someone "uninformed," it just means that they don't share your opinion about the validity of the existence of a ten-foot tall bipedal creature that lives all over the country but has never been documented. And we don't necessarily lack imagination, some of us just prefer to seperate imagination from reality. Most of what you refer to as "evidence" could be referred to by others as "speculation" or "hypothetical theories," or "making the evidence fit your pre-formed conclusion instead of basing your conclusion on the evidence."

The bigfeeters get bent out of shape when people ridicule their claims. Then get somebody credible to represent you instead of those idiots that are on tv every night looking for saquatches in the briar patch behind a strip mall in the suburbs of Atlanta and see every buck rub, ice-storm-bent pine tree, roadkill deer skeleton, tuft of cow hair in a barb-wire fence, or pile of bear crap as irrefutable evidence of a "squatch." Also, when people make themselves believe that every plain example of a  hoot owl hollering, rooster crowing, or coyote howling is a "bigfoot vocalization" and then show it on tv, it doesn't help your cause. 

I couldn't say that bigfoot doesn't exist, I don't know. But I can say with reasonable certainty that if it does, it ain't living in southeastern suburbia. Come on. My family has been in NC since the 1700s. Other families have been here as long or longer, and know every tree, plant, animal, bird, and insect living in their area. They have collectively spent millions of hours in the woods hunting, trapping, working, walking, and observing nature and have never seen a bigfoot or anything like one. But some guy can come down from NYC, stick a candy bar on a stump in a public campground, and get a photo of one in two days? Sure. I believe him much more than the people who have spent their whole lives living in those same woods. (sarcasm.)

If there is a bigfoot, he is somewhere back in the real wilderness, not here in what the tv show kids consider to be "wilderness." You're not gonna find him by going out in a cow pasture at night fifty yards from the road and playing monkey noises on a tape player and creeping each other out. And quit believing everything everybody tells you. Some people make these stories up, some just honestly don't know what they saw and attribute it to a bigfoot or black panther instead of trying to figure out what it actually was. I have a neighbor who has seen several black panthers, one with a white cub. He has never seen a bobcat, mink, or many other common animals. He misinterprets what he sees because he wants to see a black panther. At the same time he saw the black panther with a white cub, I saw a labrador retriever and another small white mutt dog together several times in the vicinity.I wonder what it was? (more sarcasm.)People usually see bigfoot because they want to see bigfoot. A trip through the threads in the trail camera forum here will show you how many people cannot identify most common animals that live around here, much less ones that don't exist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> If there is a bigfoot, he is somewhere back in the real wilderness, not here in what the tv show kids consider to be "wilderness."



Exactly


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Oh and FYI. They are having a Bigfeet Convention in Dahloneger !! Missed the date, but your bigfeet friends proably know !!



I saw the announcement on the local metro Atlanta news last night.  

Because inquiring minds want to know . . . 

After a quick web search, here's the details at the web link below: 



http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/20261942/conference-on-bigfoot-to-be-held-in-georgia 


Conference on Bigfoot to be held in Georgia

Dec 04, 2012 


Midnight Walkers Southeastern Bigfoot Conference 

*January 12 and 13 at R-Ranch in Dahlonega* 

Tickets are $25 a day for adults; $12 for children. 


AND 


http://mwsbc.com/ 

Midnight Walkers Southeastern Bigfoot Conference *(MWSBC)*

Truth in Sasquatch Discovery


First Southeastern Bigfoot Conference to be Held January 12th and 13th, 2013

Posted on November 11, 2012 


Tickets

Event Schedule

The Theme Behind the Conference

The Venue and Area

Speaker: R. Scott Nelson

Speaker: Ron Morehead

Speaker: Christopher Noel

Speaker: Leigh Culver

Speaker: Arla Williams

Speaker: Jim Vieira

Speaker: Alex Midnight Walker

Bigfoot Field Captures

Report Your Georgia Bigfoot Encounter

Sponsor the Event

Limited Tickets

Lodging 


See more details about the schedule at the web link below: 


http://mwsbc.com/?page_id=30 


Event Schedule

LOCATION

*R Ranch in the Mountains 75 R Ranch Road, Dahlonega GA*

SCHEDULE

*January 12, 2013*

*09:00 am* to 09:05 am   Alex Midnight Walker Intro 

AND 

January 13, 2013

09:00 am to 09:05 am   Alex Midnight Walker Intro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I saw the announcement on the local metro Atlanta news last night.
> 
> Because inquiring minds want to know . . .
> 
> ...



What? They aren't going to have Matt Moneymaker as a quest speaker? I'm shocked !!!


----------



## olcowman (Dec 5, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I saw the announcement on the local metro Atlanta news last night.
> 
> Because inquiring minds want to know . . .
> 
> ...



Reckon what the qualifications are of them speakers? I went to bigfoot club meeting one time up in Tennessee and to tell the truth, it's real hard to tell the difference between a bigfoot 'expert' and what I reckon is a regular ol' bigfoot believer. The great big ol' gal (and I'm talking about 'big' enough to eat hay here... bless her heart) that done the most speaking that day was a retired waitress that growed up and pretty much spent her whole life a stones throw from downtown Knoxville... but she sure knowed a heap about bigfeets! Seen them all the time, even wrote her a book on them. They was only $15 but I was a saving my money for some beer for the ride home...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Reckon what the qualifications are of them speakers? I went to bigfoot club meeting one time up in Tennessee and to tell the truth, it's real hard to tell the difference between a bigfoot 'expert' and what I reckon is a regular ol' bigfoot believer. The great big ol' gal (and I'm talking about 'big' enough to eat hay here... bless her heart) that done the most speaking that day was a retired waitress that growed up and pretty much spent her whole life a stones throw from downtown Knoxville... but she sure knowed a heap about bigfeets! Seen them all the time, even wrote her a book on them. They was only $15 but I was a saving my money for some beer for the ride home...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks folks, ya'll never disappoint & continue to crack me up as usual.  Always good I can count on ya'll for a chuckle or two or three.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 5, 2012)

drippin' rock said:


> Take a deep breath man.  Some folks here are just bright enough to find the "on" button.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 5, 2012)

Some years ago there was a crazy lady down here on Lake Rabun that hired a buddy of mine, who is in the gradein' business, to come down there and build her a landin' pad fer flyin' saucers. She came out there, jumped up on his dozer tracks and ask him....you don't really believe in all this do ya ?? In a serious tone. He says...No mam !! She jumped back, point her fanger at him and yelled... DISBELIEVER !!! And stomped off !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Some years ago there was a crazy lady down here on Lake Rabun that hired a buddy of mine, who is in the gradein' business, to come down there and build her a landin' pad fer flyin' saucers. She came out there, jumped up on his dozer tracks and ask him....you don't really believe in all this do ya ?? In a serious tone. He says...No mam !! She jumped back, point her fanger at him and yelled... DISBELIEVER !!! And stomped off !!



this is why we drive to the beach


----------



## slightly grayling (Dec 5, 2012)

I would've bought a ticket to see that!


greg_n_clayton said:


> Some years ago there was a crazy lady down here on Lake Rabun that hired a buddy of mine, who is in the gradein' business, to come down there and build her a landin' pad fer flyin' saucers. She came out there, jumped up on his dozer tracks and ask him....you don't really believe in all this do ya ?? In a serious tone. He says...No mam !! She jumped back, point her fanger at him and yelled... DISBELIEVER !!! And stomped off !!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Dec 5, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Some years ago there was a crazy lady down here on Lake Rabun that hired a buddy of mine, who is in the gradein' business, to come down there and build her a landin' pad fer flyin' saucers. She came out there, jumped up on his dozer tracks and ask him....you don't really believe in all this do ya ?? In a serious tone. He says...No mam !! She jumped back, point her fanger at him and yelled... DISBELIEVER !!! And stomped off !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


>



I see  you got suckered in to being the Bigfeets Moderator...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see  you got suckered in to being the Bigfeets Moderator...



Nope, just black panthers, dog shootin's, and cats for sell so far. Gotta work my way up the ladder before I can do bigfeets.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Nope, just black panthers, dog shootin's, and cats for sell so far. Gotta work my way up the ladder before I can do bigfeets.









 You da mighty HillbillyMod, You Can Do It!!!!!!!


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Don't assume that a differing opinion means "uninformed." I actually have done quite a bit of research on the whole bigfoot phenomenon over yhe years, and found it really interesting. But so far, I have seen nothing at all to convince me.
> 
> Some of us have researched most of the same material you have, but just arrived at a different conclusion. That does not make someone "uninformed," it just means that they don't share your opinion about the validity of the existence of a ten-foot tall bipedal creature that lives all over the country but has never been documented. And we don't necessarily lack imagination, some of us just prefer to seperate imagination from reality. Most of what you refer to as "evidence" could be referred to by others as "speculation" or "hypothetical theories," or "making the evidence fit your pre-formed conclusion instead of basing your conclusion on the evidence."
> 
> ...



If someone has an opinion opposite of yours, and they are willfully ignorant, refusing to educate themselves on the subject that they have all of these thoughts on, then yes their opinion is uninformed.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

The point is, if you do not know what you are talking about, and simply hold an opinion just because, and refuse to know what you are saying, then your opinion is uninformed and invalid. If I have not read a book, but decided that I do not like the book, and argue with people who have read the book, is my opinion informed?


----------



## olcowman (Dec 5, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> The point is, if you do not know what you are talking about, and simply hold an opinion just because, and refuse to know what you are saying, then your opinion is uninformed and invalid. If I have not read a book, but decided that I do not like the book, and argue with people who have read the book, is my opinion informed?



You're going to have to help us out some here... exactly what piece of evidence, or body of evidence for that matter, is undisputable proof that we got us some bigfeets running around? You gotta admit that the evidence against such a creature far outweighs anything otherwise. The tracks that Meldrum is so adament about are nothing but a collection of his own hypothesis' based on pieces that, for the most part, were obtained under unscientific methodology and often under suspicious circumstances. The whole Ketchum fiasco almost appeared legit at the very beginning but has turned into a three ring circus since.

Here in lies a major problem, when two of bigfoots currently most credible, and visible believers find themselves in a crisis. Both have went out on a limb and staked their reputations and careers on this controversial matter, and now, in my opinion anyways, realize they are past the point of admitting a mistake or at least owning up to being overly enthusiastic to begin with. At this point they appear to be desperate in their pursuit of further evidence supporting bigfoot... Ketchum is stalling and leaking out tantalizing hints to the public and everytime I see Meldrum on the tv he is 'just a little further out there' in his theories and evaluations of bigfoot evidence.

What are we missing? What makes you so firm in your conviction? Just based on the couple of reports from your website, I assume you have found no evidence yourself... are the anecdotal stories and reports, and the psuedo-science that is rampant in bigfooting, is this enough to convince you?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

The Ketchum study is what you said it was, exactly that. Dr. Meldrum's work on the track way evidence is a different story. I a not convinced that the creature exists, I find the evidence that points to the possibility of it compelling, as well as the work done by Jimmy Chilcutt who is a latent finger print expert and one of the few who is also an expert in primate dermatoglyphics on the same casts Dr. Meldrum examined. So his work was independently verified, its not pseudo science.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

I do not subscribe to the self proclaimed amateur experts in the field. I follow the work of people like Dr. Bindernagel, Dr. Meldrum and Dr. Ian Redmond OBE, as well as latent finger print expert Jimmy Chilcutt. Their work is unique in the field because it is scientific, and their results can be confirmed by others who are qualified. I have not collected any evidence myself, but I have collected first hand encounter reports from witnesses, and again I find it compelling. Dr. Meldrum and Dr. Bindernagel are both published in scientific journals, and have also written books, their perspectives are based on evidence, and it is interesting.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

In the immortal words of Si Robertson, "Hey! disagree to disagree".


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

Jack!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 5, 2012)

The funny part is, I really wish I could believe that bigfeets existed out there somewhere. I just haven't found anything so far to make me think they do. Just the opposite, in fact.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

By the way, you will never see me type, or use the words, Bigfooter, Bigfooting, Squatch, Squatchy or any other derivative of Bigfoot or Sasquatch. Frankly I think those terms are stupid and make an already controversial subject seem more ridiculous than people already think it is.

I know some of you use those terms in jest, and are not serious when you do. I am talking about people who claim to be experts and have television shows. I believe those people do just as much damage as hoaxers to the validity of the subject.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> The funny part is, I really wish I could believe that bigfeets existed out there somewhere. I just haven't found anything so far to make me think they do. Just the opposite, in fact.



I respect the opinion of someone who has put their time into the outdoors, and never had a reason to think these creatures may exist. I weigh that just as heavily if not more so than people that say they have had an encounter.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2012)

Uh what name are you using on here?


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 5, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I do not subscribe to the self proclaimed amateur experts in the field. I follow the work of people like Dr. Bindernagel, Dr. Meldrum and Dr. Ian Redmond OBE, as well as latent finger print expert Jimmy Chilcutt. Their work is unique in the field because it is scientific, and their results can be confirmed by others who are qualified. I have not collected any evidence myself, but I have collected first hand encounter reports from witnesses, and again I find it compelling. Dr. Meldrum and Dr. Bindernagel are both published in scientific journals, and have also written books, their perspectives are based on evidence, and it is interesting.



OK I'm trying to understand this now. Please tell me how one can have evidence and work that can be confirmed from or of something that there is ZERO proof that even exist? Take a look at the BIG HUGE picture here for a minute. 

You keep saying these Dr's and scientist have been qualified. Qualified in what and by who when it comes to bigfoot? I have no doubt they might be great in there givin fields at what they do. When your talking bigfoot though there is no REAL proof that one even exist to become an expert about. 

Not wanting to argue as you say before just wanting real life answers to these questions.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> The funny part is, I really wish I could believe that bigfeets existed out there somewhere. I just haven't found anything so far to make me think they do. Just the opposite, in fact.



I am sorry, care to elaborate? What PROOF do you have that they Do NOT Exist, Nor that it is Possible for them to exist?

The fact that there is Not a slab on a table top, isn't proof of anything.............OCM wants that Indisputable evidence, i.e. slab on table

How many casts, prints, photos, sighting reports have to be true for Bigfoot to exist? 

  I know, I know, even though there are hundreds and hundreds of these items out there, it Is Possible for them to ALL be fake..............but I doubt it

Anywho, it only takes 1 of the above described items to be true, and the Bigfella is Real


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

Doe Master said:


> OK I'm trying to understand this now. Please tell me how one can have evidence and work that can be confirmed from or of something that there is ZERO proof that even exist? Take a look at the BIG HUGE picture here for a minute.
> 
> You keep saying these Dr's and scientist have been qualified. Qualified in what and by who when it comes to bigfoot? I have no doubt they might be great in there givin fields at what they do. When your talking bigfoot though there is no REAL proof that one even exist to become an expert about.
> 
> Not wanting to argue as you say before just wanting real life answers to these questions.



I understand your question. You keep saying there is absolutely zero evidence to point to the existence of this creature. I am saying, if you review the work of the people that I have named before, you would see that there is some evidence that withstands scientific scrutiny, and it is compelling enough to pursue the question further. It is a lot of reading, but if you are not willing to do that, then you are just going to have to sit around and wait for a body to turn up. I am looking at the big picture, I can see beyond the obvious hoaxes and nay sayers that base their opinions on their prejudicial attitude toward things that are not sitting in their faces. Anecdotal evidence from the time of the indians to present day, track way evidence, vocal recordings, hair samples, intriguing DNA reports (not Ketchum's)  are all either the result of a coordinated, nation wide, centuries old conspiracy, or the result of a real animal. People said the same things about gorillas and pandas before specimens were presented for examination. These things have happened before. I am simply keeping an open mind on the subject. I have spent many years researching the phenomenon, so it is difficult for me to just direct people who want to know why I put any stock in this, to a few sources, especially when they refuse to read them, and continue saying, "there is zero evidence", when that is simply not true.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

One point that is quite substantial, is that since track ways can be used scientifically as evidence of an animal, Dr. Meldrum got "Bigfoot" track  ways recognized and gave them the taxonomic handle _Athropoides ameriborealis_, which is a huge accomplishment. Now the business of identifying the track maker remains, Bigfoot.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

Dr. Meldrum is a professor of Anthropology, with bipedal locomotion as his specialty, making him an expert in foot structure, and the evolution of bipedal walking. He as well as others have determined that some of the tracks that he has examined, were made by a living foot, of non human origin. He is not saying that Bigfoot made them, but simply that some animal is responsible for the track ways.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 5, 2012)

Doe Master said:


> OK I'm trying to understand this now. Please tell me how one can have evidence and work that can be confirmed from or of something that there is ZERO proof that even exist? Take a look at the BIG HUGE picture here for a minute.
> 
> You keep saying these Dr's and scientist have been qualified. Qualified in what and by who when it comes to bigfoot? I have no doubt they might be great in there givin fields at what they do. When your talking bigfoot though there is no REAL proof that one even exist to become an expert about.
> 
> Not wanting to argue as you say before just wanting real life answers to these questions.



If you would google the study, you'd find what he is talking about.............The proof they only offer is that something made the prints............they cant say what is is either, other than some type of unknown primate

Here....shortened version


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

Hey Doe Master, I do appreciate the conversation, you are keeping me on my toes.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 5, 2012)

Are they just to smart to get caught on one of the millions of trail cams out there?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

There have been a few pictures alleged to depict a Bigfoot creature, but I am not sure of their validity.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 5, 2012)

The reason your not sure is because they look nothing like what we think a Bigfoot looks like lol.  I have found a unidentified track just a while back. My first thought was Bigfoot. I don't even believe in em but I don't know what made that track.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

The reason I do not know, is because I do not know the sources, nor have I examined the photos beyond just looking at them.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

Also I am not going to make a reckless assertion of what is depicted in the photos with nothing to go on. That is the problem with amateur "researchers" who make "statements of fact" concerning the phenomenon, when they are not qualified to say, or with no evidence of what they are claiming. A more responsible approach needs to be taken.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 5, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I understand your question. You keep saying there is absolutely zero evidence to point to the existence of this creature. I am saying, if you review the work of the people that I have named before, you would see that there is some evidence that withstands scientific scrutiny, and it is compelling enough to pursue the question further. It is a lot of reading, but if you are not willing to do that, then you are just going to have to sit around and wait for a body to turn up. I am looking at the big picture, I can see beyond the obvious hoaxes and nay sayers that base their opinions on their prejudicial attitude toward things that are not sitting in their faces. Anecdotal evidence from the time of the indians to present day, track way evidence, vocal recordings, hair samples, intriguing DNA reports (not Ketchum's)  are all either the result of a coordinated, nation wide, centuries old conspiracy, or the result of a real animal. People said the same things about gorillas and pandas before specimens were presented for examination. These things have happened before. I am simply keeping an open mind on the subject. I have spent many years researching the phenomenon, so it is difficult for me to just direct people who want to know why I put any stock in this, to a few sources, especially when they refuse to read them, and continue saying, "there is zero evidence", when that is simply not true.



I have watched many videos on bigfoot in the past few years. I will not waste time reading books written by folks who have no REAL proof. They only go on what they say is this or that. 

I could write a book on anything and say I have this or that proof when in reallity there is no true absolute proof of it's existance. 

You say DNA what proof is it that the DNA came from a bigfoot if no one can even prove what a bigfoot realy is.

 Your missing my point totally. We have real proof of apes and gorillas we see them and can actually do real research on and about them. 

We will just have to agree to disagree. My opinion is as informed as yours. You believe what a man writes (his opinon) in a book to be fact about a creature there is no proof exist. I don't believe in things that there is no real proof exist. 

Good luck finding bigfoot.


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 5, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> If you would google the study, you'd find what he is talking about.............The proof they only offer is that something made the prints............they cant say what is is either, other than some type of unknown primate
> 
> Here....shortened version



OK lets use your video.... it says there are tracks all over the world. If these tracks are all over the world why do we have no real and clear bigfoot pics already. More proof to me it's a huge HOAX. Your video shows track all over the world..... just another video in the bigfoot world. Sorry it just doesn't hold water for me.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

Why is everyone so opposed to reading around here?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 5, 2012)

Again, this thread is here for anyone that may want to discuss a potential Bigfoot encounter, not for me to "convince" people who are willfully ignorant, because it is easier than reading. If you have a serious question or want to discuss your encounter with me, just send me a message or an email and I will respond promptly, thank you.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 6, 2012)

told ya so !! you should have posted in "on topic" !! would have been a stratagy move to have the mods with their big guns a watchin yer back !!


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 6, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> told ya so !! you should have posted in "on topic" !! would have been a stratagy move to have the mods with their big guns a watchin yer back !!



Well I was not aware of the on topic forum. I am fine here, mod help is not necessary, after all I do not have to respond to a post if I do not want to.


----------



## Dub (Dec 6, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I have heard many stories concerning melanistic or "black" cats in Georgia, from panthers to even melanistic Bob Cats.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 6, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> I am sorry, care to elaborate? What PROOF do you have that they Do NOT Exist, Nor that it is Possible for them to exist?
> 
> The fact that there is Not a slab on a table top, isn't proof of anything.............OCM wants that Indisputable evidence, i.e. slab on table
> 
> ...



I don't need proof that they don't exist-the default is that they don't. Burden of proof is therefore on the believers. Do you have any proof that werewolves don't exist in Dekalb County? Or dragons? Or six-legged purple deer with wings?


----------



## humdandy (Dec 6, 2012)

Nope, never seen one!   Good luck finding him, whatcha gonna do with him if  you do?

Ghosts on the other hand is a different story!


----------



## Smokepoler (Dec 6, 2012)

Let's get back to the shootin Bigfoot question,  I  still aint clear.Are we shootin' or lettin 'em walk? If we let 'em walk are we trophy huntin' or if we shoot will it start a "I'm mad why must you shoot small Bigfoots" thread? Also, if trophy huntin please show me some pitchers of these and score so I know what we're doin.If I get a trailcam pitcher I will post so ya'll can tell me if I can shoot or not.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't need proof that they don't exist-the default is that they don't. Burden of proof is therefore on the believers. Do you have any proof that werewolves don't exist in Dekalb County? Or dragons? Or six-legged purple deer with wings?



You spend a little time down around Virginia Highlands area and you might change your mind on that one.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 6, 2012)

My plan is to just wound ol bigfoot. Pop him in the knee. Run out there and wrassle him down. Tie him up and load him on the truck. Come put him in the horse trailer. Call vet and Bigfoothunter and Bfriendly asap


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You spend a little time down around Virginia Highlands area and you might change your mind on that one.



or iffin he is vacationing in Washington state or Oregon !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> My plan is to just wound ol bigfoot. Pop him in the knee. Run out there and wrassle him down. Tie him up and load him on the truck. Come put him in the horse trailer. Call vet and Bigfoothunter and Bfriendly asap



Wouldn't some Jack Links Beef Jerky be easier?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You spend a little time down around Virginia Highlands area and you might change your mind on that one.



he might change his mind on a lot of things  

it's a big closet y'all don't be messan with me, im just in here for a shirt!


----------



## Dub (Dec 6, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> My plan is to just wound ol bigfoot. Pop him in the knee. Run out there and wrassle him down. Tie him up and load him on the truck. Come put him in the horse trailer. Call vet and Bigfoothunter and Bfriendly asap











Cap 'em in the knees like Jeff Galooley on Nancy Kerrigan.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wouldn't some Jack Links Beef Jerky be easier?


I dont think its legal to hunt bigfoots over bait in North Ga. I guess I could just trap him but Im afraid I couldnt handle him if hes not wounded some You didnt see this track. Im thinking hes gonna weigh in about 675.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 6, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I understand your question. You keep saying there is absolutely zero evidence to point to the existence of this creature. I am saying, if you review the work of the people that I have named before, you would see that there is some evidence that withstands scientific scrutiny, and it is compelling enough to pursue the question further. It is a lot of reading, but if you are not willing to do that, then you are just going to have to sit around and wait for a body to turn up. I am looking at the big picture, I can see beyond the obvious hoaxes and nay sayers that base their opinions on their prejudicial attitude toward things that are not sitting in their faces. Anecdotal evidence from the time of the indians to present day, track way evidence, vocal recordings, hair samples, intriguing DNA reports (not Ketchum's)  are all either the result of a coordinated, nation wide, centuries old conspiracy, or the result of a real animal. People said the same things about gorillas and pandas before specimens were presented for examination. These things have happened before. I am simply keeping an open mind on the subject. I have spent many years researching the phenomenon, so it is difficult for me to just direct people who want to know why I put any stock in this, to a few sources, especially when they refuse to read them, and continue saying, "there is zero evidence", when that is simply not true.



Here you mentioned anecdotal evidence existing from the time of the Indians to present. This is a common claim among the bigfoot community, but one I feel that is greatly embellished... outside of a few tribes on the west coast there is no Native American folklore which could be even remotely related to a bigfoot type creature without a great big imagination. A big perpetuater of this is another highly acclaimed (among bigfooters anyhow) is that Dr. Kathy Strain out in California. 

She actually has stated on several occasions on various bf television shows that sasquatch was a N.A. word for the bigfeets. Well I have done a good bit of reading on this subject myself (we didn't have a tv when I was growing up), and the truth is, and it is well documented... sasquatch is a totally made up word. A school teacher in B.C. Canada coined the term and admitted that it was derived from the combination of words from two seperate groups. This indeed highlights a major problem with me among the bigfooting crowd. Which exactly is the 'right' bunch to throw in with? Dr. Bindernagel started looking for bigfeets, pretty much full time in 1963 and all he's managed to come up with is a handful of footprint casts and he 'thought' he might have heard one holler once? What's that, almost 5 decades spent researching in the heart of so-called bigfoot territory... and that's all he's got? I ain't sure I would be real crazy about doing no bigfooting with him... cause he purty much sucks at it?

As I done posted, IMO ol' Meldrum is getting into the deep end a little to fast to suit me, and I think anyone else who tries to approach this subject objectively. Last time I saw him on the tv he was plumb nutty acting while on a bf hunting trip to a cabin up in Ontario. My days of reading bigfooter books may be wrapped up anyhow... the last one I read was Mary Green's "50 Years with Bigfoot", I didn't no whether to laugh or cry when I got done. 

The whole bigfoot phenomenom went south at the advent of the internet, taking most of the credibility with it. I respect the fact that you are attempting to choose your own path and carefully consider your choices of 'experts' from which to draw from... but they just ain't much to hang your hat on out there to start with. And bluntly speaking, you done started out in the wrong place... I ain't saying that there ain't no bigfeets somewhere over in Tibet or maybe in some un-trekked wilderness of western Canada. But I am 100% positive that the preponderance of the evidence, along with the experiences of hundreds of thousands of outdoorsmen and the generations before them... then throw in a good dose of common sense and I guarantee you they ain't no bigfeets in the southeast! Keep looking if you want to... and if ya'll do find one I'll do a Nic and eat the dang thing down at the courthouse... naked!


----------



## olcowman (Dec 6, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I dont think its legal to hunt bigfoots over bait in North Ga. I guess I could just trap him but Im afraid I couldnt handle him if hes not wounded some You didnt see this track. Im thinking hes gonna weigh in about 675.



I'm gonna have mine mounted and hang him on the wall of my double-wide!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 6, 2012)

olcowman said:


> I'm gonna have mine mounted and hang him on the wall of my double-wide!


I aint got no more room for mounted critters in mine. I guess I could build on


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 6, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Here you mentioned anecdotal evidence existing from the time of the Indians to present. This is a common claim among the bigfoot community, but one I feel that is greatly embellished... outside of a few tribes on the west coast there is no Native American folklore which could be even remotely related to a bigfoot type creature without a great big imagination. A big perpetuater of this is another highly acclaimed (among bigfooters anyhow) is that Dr. Kathy Strain out in California.
> 
> She actually has stated on several occasions on various bf television shows that sasquatch was a N.A. word for the bigfeets. Well I have done a good bit of reading on this subject myself (we didn't have a tv when I was growing up), and the truth is, and it is well documented... sasquatch is a totally made up word. A school teacher in B.C. Canada coined the term and admitted that it was derived from the combination of words from two seperate groups. This indeed highlights a major problem with me among the bigfooting crowd. Which exactly is the 'right' bunch to throw in with? Dr. Bindernagel started looking for bigfeets, pretty much full time in 1963 and all he's managed to come up with is a handful of footprint casts and he 'thought' he might have heard one holler once? What's that, almost 5 decades spent researching in the heart of so-called bigfoot territory... and that's all he's got? I ain't sure I would be real crazy about doing no bigfooting with him... cause he purty much sucks at it?
> 
> ...



Thank Goodness for Someone with some Sense

OCM, btw is gonna make this whole thread worth your (OP)while.............OCM knows this subject far better than I. 
However, we tend to disagree with our own conclusions on the subject. 
You can tell the poster of this above quote has done Extensive research, and reading of books or whatnot, and has a very strong opinion about the subject.

 Myself, only some studies, movies, many of which were terrible, like The Legend of Boggy Creek as a youngster  and Many, many, many "So called" Reports; sighting or encounter type reports..............but look at what is in Blue.

 I love this person like a brother, but would someone Please explain to my dear Campfire friend, about Migration.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> , but would someone Please explain to my dear Campfire friend, about Migration.



Yep, and if they like Elk the ol' NCHillbilly might be getting more opportunities than he bargained for with the restocking of the herd up in Western NC> 

http://www.bigfoothunting.com/info/bigfoot_migration.shtml


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 6, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, and if they like Elk the ol' NCHillbilly might be getting more opportunities than he bargained for with the restocking of the herd up in Western NC>
> 
> http://www.bigfoothunting.com/info/bigfoot_migration.shtml



wouldn't that be coool


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> wouldn't that be coool



It would, but now that he's a mod, he'll never admit it if he does see one.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2012)

olcowman said:


> I'm gonna have mine mounted and hang him on the wall of my double-wide!



I'm jealous....still stuck in single-wide.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 7, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Roberson (Dec 7, 2012)

ryanh487 said:


> I'm still on the fence concerning the whole existence of bigfoot issue, but this story sounds to me like a big deer was blowin and stompin at him. things are much creepier in the dark, 'specially when awoken from a dead sleep late at night.



I've never heard a deer scream like a woman, though.... or stomp back and forth breaking limbs. An Elk in rut, maybe.... but not in Cohutta.
Hey BigfootHunter, my brother, who is not given to fanciful tales, saw what he said was a Bigfoot near Lake Rutledge a few years back, he said he was about 50 yards away when he saw this thing bent down at the waters edge, it stood up and walked away on two legs, and it was covered in fur, about 5 feet tall, and he said he got the heck outta there, as he had his wife and kids in the boat with him, and he was scared this thing was gonna jump in the water and swim after them.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 7, 2012)

Roberson said:


> I've never heard a deer scream like a woman, though.... or stomp back and forth breaking limbs. An Elk in rut, maybe.... but not in Cohutta.
> Hey BigfootHunter, my brother, who is not given to fanciful tales, saw what he said was a Bigfoot near Lake Rutledge a few years back, he said he was about 50 yards away when he saw this thing bent down at the waters edge, it stood up and walked away on two legs, and it was covered in fur, about 5 feet tall, and he said he got the heck outta there, as he had his wife and kids in the boat with him, and he was scared this thing was gonna jump in the water and swim after them.



I have never heard of a deer doing that either, but I am not arguing with everyone's theories. 

Your story is exactly the reason why I started this thread. Can I get you to message me the details of your brother's encounter? Like location time of day and so forth. I appreciate you sharing that story.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

Roberson said:


> An Elk in rut, maybe.... but not in Cohutta.
> .


You sure about that?


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 7, 2012)

We are just remaining open to Possibilities, no?

I Mean, We SHould, remain............


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 7, 2012)

Here comes the peanut gallery...


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 7, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how many people have seen Elk in Georgia?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Here comes the peanut gallery...



You believe in Bigfoot, but you don't believe in elk?

They are just up the road from Cohutta in North Carolina, and I'm quite sure they don't read state boundary signs real well.

http://www.ncelk.org/herd.htm


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 7, 2012)

Their range does include parts of Tennessee and North Carolina, so there is no reason why they could not be in North Georgia.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 7, 2012)

I am aware of that, and yes I do believe in Elk. I never said that I _believed_ in Bigfoot, I am open to the possibility.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people have seen Elk in Georgia?






There's a bunch of 'em right up the road from my house.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 8, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's a bunch of 'em right up the road from my house.



No doubt, and I've seen Buffalo too..........who is it that thinks these critters dont live here?  Theys crazy

I believe you can have an African Safari in Texas nowadays


----------



## cyberlian (Dec 8, 2012)

http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/20261942/conference-on-bigfoot-to-be-held-in-georgia


----------



## cyberlian (Dec 8, 2012)

cyberlian said:


> http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/story/20261942/conference-on-bigfoot-to-be-held-in-georgia



North Georgia will play host to the southeast's first Bigfoot conference next month.

The Midnight Walkers Southeastern Bigfoot Conference will be held January 12 and 13 at R-Ranch in Dahlonega.

It will reportedly feature speakers known for their expertise on the phenomenon.

Tickets are $25 a day for adults; $12 for children.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 9, 2012)

Its ironic that I found out about this conference on this forum.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people have seen Elk in Georgia?



I have.  Saw a whole herd.  Pretty tame and will eat out of your hand.  I always buy the 50lb bag of feed at Pine Mountain wild animal park.


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 9, 2012)

cyberlian said:


> North Georgia will play host to the southeast's first Bigfoot conference next month.
> 
> The Midnight Walkers Southeastern Bigfoot Conference will be held January 12 and 13 at R-Ranch in Dahlonega.
> 
> ...



If tickets are that much, they better have a bigfoot on display!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Its ironic that I found out about this conference on this forum.



You can get about any info you want on the forums. Medical advice, marriage / divorce advice, legal advice, creative ideas about what you kill and where you hunt by highly proficient and expert deer and duck hunters, how to fix your computer,,,,,,,,the list just goes on and on and on and


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 9, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> If tickets are that much, they better have a bigfoot on display!



Haha, well somehow I doubt that. The "field" seems to be largely comprised of sensationalists and profiteers.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can get about any info you want on the forums. Medical advice, marriage / divorce advice, legal advice, creative ideas about what you kill and where you hunt by highly proficient and expert deer and duck hunters, how to fix your computer,,,,,,,,the list just goes on and on and on and View attachment 703533



I see that. I have been looking around and the range of topics is very broad. How long has this forum been around?


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 9, 2012)

Pretty good read on the history of Woody's.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=15717


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 9, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> If tickets are that much, they better have a bigfoot on display!



True That!!

I understand they gotta pay for the building...............Howa bout they have it at a park instead.........maybe even in the woods for Pete's sake


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 9, 2012)

JustUs4All said:


> Pretty good read on the history of Woody's.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=15717



Thanks for the read, it was interesting. I have one question though, are Woody's and GON to separate entities that merged together? When did GON come along?


----------



## olcowman (Dec 10, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Thank Goodness for Someone with some Sense
> 
> OCM, btw is gonna make this whole thread worth your (OP)while.............OCM knows this subject far better than I.
> However, we tend to disagree with our own conclusions on the subject.
> ...



Dang Bfriendly, that bout got me to crying... thanks. If you was close by I'd come over and give you a big ol' hug... a real manly sort of big ol' hug!

You oughtta go to that bigfoot conference up there in Dahlonga, it ain't too far from you is it? Maybe an hour and a half? That hotel up there on the R Ranch is kind of pricey but downtown has plenty of decent rooms in the $40 range... somebody needs to go so they can keep us educated on the bigfeets we are a sharing our woods with I reckon?

It'd probably be worth $25 to hear thar Arla Williams spin some of her yarns... she is a 'pretend' Native American as near as I can tell (I asked her once what tribe she was a member of that had all them stories she a telling and she said she was 4 or 5 different ones... well I met NAs all over North America and when one looks at history, they ain't often real fond of other bunches. It would take an extraordinary set of circumstances for someone to positively trace back their roots and come up with 4 or so different NA groups all mixed into one - that's my opinion anyway?) Anyhow, this gal says that bigfeets are as smart as people, live in big tribal groups, and have their own language which she is able to speak fluently in, telepathically of course... yep she's got her some of that espn going on. If she could read my mind she'd know I think she is full of it. 

Some folks along the same line of thinking as Ms Williams have gone out with her to 'secret' bigfeets locations and reported that they didn't see a darn thing but they 'felt the creature's presence nearby' as she carried on and on with em'... with her mind. That must've been some killer dope or something? 

Go on up there for us buddy... I can't go cause they'd throw me out as soon as I opened my mouth. I done been throwed off all the bigfeets websites and got asked to leave a Nat Geo documentary filming, as well as the Tenn Bigfoot Lady's first ever campout and bigfoot hunt. That campout, I was threatened with bodily harm by some sissies... but they was a bunch of them sissies!


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 10, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Dang Bfriendly, that bout got me to crying... thanks. If you was close by I'd come over and give you a big ol' hug... a real manly sort of big ol' hug!
> 
> You oughtta go to that bigfoot conference up there in Dahlonga, it ain't too far from you is it? Maybe an hour and a half? That hotel up there on the R Ranch is kind of pricey but downtown has plenty of decent rooms in the $40 range... somebody needs to go so they can keep us educated on the bigfeets we are a sharing our woods with I reckon?
> 
> ...



I will probably attend, I am curious, I have never been to a Bigfoot conference. With the exception of this Williams woman, there may be something interesting to see.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 10, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I will probably attend, I am curious, I have never been to a Bigfoot conference. With the exception of this Williams woman, there may be something interesting to see.



I'd take my tinfoil hat, just in case?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 10, 2012)

To keep Williams from invading my mind?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't have one, email me yours and I will give it back after the conference.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread has inspired me. That is all!


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 10, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> This thread has inspired me. That is all!



Then my job here is done.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 10, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Dang Bfriendly, that bout got me to crying... thanks. If you was close by I'd come over and give you a big ol' hug... a real manly sort of big ol' hug!
> 
> You oughtta go to that bigfoot conference up there in Dahlonga, it ain't too far from you is it? Maybe an hour and a half? That hotel up there on the R Ranch is kind of pricey but downtown has plenty of decent rooms in the $40 range... somebody needs to go so they can keep us educated on the bigfeets we are a sharing our woods with I reckon?
> 
> ...



Lets go gettem buddy..........I can argue with ya, but no one best be doing harm to ya or they Will be answerin to ME!

I likes my Bigfoot, but I ain't given Anyone $ to Listen to em tell me they are real; I already think so..........Then again, I do LOVE Dahlonega...............

I began My Appraisal Career out of an office there, which was very convenient as I lived in Gainesville. Driving around and inspecting houses everywhere from Buford to Blue Ridge, put me on ALL them Mtn roads up there...............

Never would have thought there was a Bigfoot there or I would have surely tried to do some calls at some of them Mtn View Parking Spots..............Specially at night


I need to make me one of them 2x4 wood knockers that Moneymaker uses and put em in my truck.............You can almost Never find a Good tree knocker when ya need it


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 10, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Then my job here is done.



On the contrary, it has only begun


----------



## TerryGwinnett (Dec 11, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> uh, BTW, I've seen neither of them



I'm curious, if you've never seen the thing then how are you so sure it exists?  I'm genuinely curious. Like I said earlier, I don't believe they're out there, but I'm open to the possibility.  And, I like to hear stories.

I'm sorry if you've already explained somewhere and I just didn't see it.  There's a lot to skim over in this thread.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2012)

I love these bigfoot threads......


----------



## olcowman (Dec 11, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I don't have one, email me yours and I will give it back after the conference.



Mine's 'fitted' and probably ain't going to fit you... I gotta big ol' head.


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Dec 12, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Mine's 'fitted' and probably ain't going to fit you... I gotta big ol' head.



Well look at you with your fancy tailored foil hat, I would have never thought.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 12, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Dec 12, 2012)

Tin foil hat must be fitted to the wearers head, otherwise the pluto beams will get in underneath it and bounce around inside yo head.


----------



## snookdoctor (Dec 13, 2012)

I've caught 2 bigfeets. I keep them on my submarine while my research is conducted.


----------



## rydert (Dec 13, 2012)

snookdoctor said:


> I've caught 2 bigfeets. I keep them on my submarine while my research is conducted.



what you feed them?......


----------



## snookdoctor (Dec 13, 2012)

rydert said:


> what you feed them?......



Dr. Scholl's inserts. Feet's gotta eat.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 13, 2012)

Bigfoothunter said:


> I will probably attend, I am curious, I have never been to a Bigfoot conference. With the exception of this Williams woman, there may be something interesting to see.



I've got some poop samples I'd like to have analyzed... would you mind taking them up with you?


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 13, 2012)

olcowman said:


> I've got some poop samples I'd like to have analyzed... would you mind taking them up with you?






Oh my goodness, that is the funniest junk I have heard in a Long time..................Dont reckon the source has anything to do with it 

Ya kill me man, Ya kill me


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 13, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> Oh my goodness, that is the funniest junk I have heard in a Long time..................Dont reckon the source has anything to do with it
> 
> Ya kill me man, Ya kill me





I actually broke down and watched that bigfoot show with those 4 clowns on it, the other evenin`. I wasn`t amused in the least. Do they really think they have credibility?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 13, 2012)

I've seen clowns! They have credibility..lols


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 13, 2012)

Bigfoot is real... I have a personal encounter....


----------



## oops1 (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^ Do tell.


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 14, 2012)

Do, please.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 14, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Bigfoot is real... I have a personal encounter....



Send me a PM..........they gonna call you a liar anywho


----------



## Panthers65 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm about a 12.5-13. People see me every day, I don't get it?


lol


----------



## Boom (Dec 14, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I am not gonna shoot anything that I can`t positively identify. Before I look down the barrel of a weapon at anything, I will know what it is first.



My thoughts also. No ID, no shot.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 14, 2012)

Y'all can't handle the truff...... Thar I wuz.... A campin on a abandoned road bed.  And the critter came up and jumped da crick next to da tent.... And brushed it wif his hand before he went ya climbin trees and scootin away from our camp.... Scare the bejesus outa me and my buddy Chris...


----------



## olcowman (Dec 14, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> Y'all can't handle the truff...... Thar I wuz.... A campin on a abandoned road bed.  And the critter came up and jumped da crick next to da tent.... And brushed it wif his hand before he went ya climbin trees and scootin away from our camp.... Scare the bejesus outa me and my buddy Chris...



Here we go... the ol' John's Mountain Bigfoot story...


----------



## olcowman (Dec 14, 2012)

Boom said:


> My thoughts also. No ID, no shot.



Well if I'm out in the woods one day... and all of a sudden I see me an eight foot tall, five hundred pound, hair covered something or another a walking towards me on two legs... I'm going to positively ID that 'something or another' as one of them there bigfeets... and I'm probably gonna pop a cap in his fanny?

This here's a no brainer... it'll make me famous and probably earn me some endorsement money as the feller that finally proved bigfeets is real. I might even have me a tv show or something... "Hunting Bigfeets with Bubba"? It will also put an end to that "Finding Bigfoot" program and them sissies can go on back home and do whatever it was they was a doing before... opening up a prime-time spot for another show about shooting things or blowing stuff up. And lastly, but perhaps most importantly... I'll have me the coolest taxidermy mount in the trailer park! I'll finally be the envy of the Shangri-La Motor Park and Auto Salvage!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Well if I'm out in the woods one day... and all of a sudden I see me an eight foot tall, five hundred pound, hair covered something or another a walking towards me on two legs... I'm going to positively ID that 'something or another' as one of them there bigfeets... and I'm probably gonna pop a cap in his fanny?
> 
> This here's a no brainer... it'll make me famous and probably earn me some endorsement money as the feller that finally proved bigfeets is real. I might even have me a tv show or something... "Hunting Bigfeets with Bubba"? It will also put an end to that "Finding Bigfoot" program and them sissies can go on back home and do whatever it was they was a doing before... opening up a prime-time spot for another show about shooting things or blowing stuff up. And lastly, but perhaps most importantly... I'll have me the coolest taxidermy mount in the trailer park! I'll finally be the envy of the Shangri-La Motor Park and Auto Salvage!





You knucklehead!!   Have another drink and set by the fire and behave!


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 14, 2012)

i have a bigfoot encounter every morning when I put my size 14 boots on. does that count?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 16, 2012)

I think it's just a holdover from the European villager mindset of monsters living in the woods outside the village. I was watchin' that new Hobbitt movie yesterday, and I noticed that every wild, dark place they went to outside of "civilization" had a passel of dangerous monsters of some sort. Trolls in the woods, orcs running around everywhere, too. Mountain ravines had monsters, caves were full of goblins and such-pretty much anywhere wild or dark was inhabited by something big, mean, and nasty. Town dwellers here carry on the tradition of trolls in the deep, dark woods by inventing bigfoot. It's just fear of the unknown.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 16, 2012)

I've had plenty of troll encounters. I guess that'd be a different thread


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 16, 2012)

They don't like homesteaders, fences, fire or buildings. They eschew toilets, privy pits, middens and they do not bury their scat. 

From the BC Kootenays and Chilcotin regions there are stories of sasquatches destroying the middens, outhouses and log cabins of gold panners and claim stakers in the 1800's. They'd take a stand up in the hills above the cabins and attack the cabins at night from up in the hills. They'd roll or throw massive boulders and uprooted trees down onto the cabins, the sluices and any other structures there and smash them to bits beyond recognition and drive the men away, chasing after them and throwing big rocks and logs at them. 

In later times in the Omineca, Bulkley, Nechako and Skeena regions (those are all large valleys and river basins in the BC northern interior) they became more accustomed to homesteaders who farmed and kept livestock. They would come and destroy wooden fences then steal apples and pears from orchards and corn from the corn fields. Some photographs were taken in the 1940's in the Bulkley Valley of a family of sasquatches mingling with a herd of grazing dairy cows in a pasture. The family were picking and eating mushrooms and the cows were ignoring them. The photograph and story were published in the local newspaper there and later was archived in the museum there.

. 

 TTT    FYI
I pulled this from another board !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 16, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think it's just a holdover from the European villager mindset of monsters living in the woods outside the village. I was watchin' that new Hobbitt movie yesterday, and I noticed that every wild, dark place they went to outside of "civilization" had a passel of dangerous monsters of some sort. Trolls in the woods, orcs running around everywhere, too. Mountain ravines had monsters, caves were full of goblins and such-pretty much anywhere wild or dark was inhabited by something big, mean, and nasty. Town dwellers here carry on the tradition of trolls in the deep, dark woods by inventing bigfoot. It's just fear of the unknown.



Uhhhh.....did you set and watch the whole thang my friend ?? Or was it just what was on that your loved ones happen to be watchin' ??


----------



## olcowman (Dec 18, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Uhhhh.....did you set and watch the whole thang my friend ?? Or was it just what was on that your loved ones happen to be watchin' ??



You done run the Hillbilly off? He must'a been drinking when he slipped up and admitted he was a Hobbit fan? Heck though... I can't say nothing. I set here one rainy day at the house and watched about thirty minutes of that 'Brokeback Mountain'... thought I was watching me a new cowboy picture that I hadn't never seen? It was purty good till it got to the part about them fellers going camping


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 18, 2012)

olcowman said:


> You done run the Hillbilly off? He must'a been drinking when he slipped up and admitted he was a Hobbit fan? Heck though... I can't say nothing. I set here one rainy day at the house and watched about thirty minutes of that 'Brokeback Mountain'... thought I was watching me a new cowboy picture that I hadn't never seen? It was purty good till it got to the part about them fellers going camping



I ain't never had a hankerin' to watch any of it !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 18, 2012)

Conversational drift.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Conversational drift.



Yep... these bigfeets threads tend to do alot of 'drifting'...


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 18, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Conversational drift.



Its intentional...............they know they got nothing.  Did you read the report I just posted for you guys? 

Its pretty cool......


Hillbilly, you are entitled to your opinion and I tend to agree with the dark places having scary creatures thing.

 But perhaps, it is the Bigfoot that has them freaked out for so many years and they make up the trolls, Goblins and hobbits and stuff in order to explain the Unexplainable BIGFOOT Encounter

You sir, are entitled to your opinion, however, you are not entitled to your own Facts


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 18, 2012)

olcowman said:


> Yep... these bigfeets threads tend to do alot of 'drifting'...



and that is why I am here when I am not 








Someone has to keep you boys (and girls ) in check


----------



## olcowman (Dec 18, 2012)

bfriendly said:


> and that is why I am here when I am not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Lord... you done went hardcore buddy! You don't wear that hat out in public do you?


----------



## Bigfoothunter (Jan 7, 2013)

I appreciate the reports I have received, and I am always interested in receiving more.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 8, 2013)

Seen nothing


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2013)

Nothing to report out of Kentucky Today.


----------



## Knotwild (Jan 8, 2013)

I am not believing until somebody does a ground check on one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2013)

Quiet here today no sightings.


----------



## Doe Master (Jan 9, 2013)

Still no good clear pics?


----------



## kracker (Jan 10, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> and that is why I am here when I am not
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good looking cap!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 12, 2013)

Because inquiring minds want to know . . . 

Here's a reminder I just heard on the radio.  

Let's not forget about Georgia's Bigfoot Conference this weekend in the North GA town of Dahlonega. 

Wonder if anyone is going to start a "Live From The Conference" forum discussion thread providing us updates??? 

Here's a recent Georgia radio interview about the conference & bigfoot sightings in GA below:  


Midnight Walkers Southeastern Bigfoot Conference (Arla's Interview) 



Jan 9, 2013

Arla's Jan 8th interview with Georgia's WGNN Radio network. 







 



BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I saw the announcement on the local metro Atlanta news last night.
> 
> Because inquiring minds want to know . . .
> 
> ...






BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I hear Big Foot Crossing signs can be helpful for increasing experiences with these legendary creatures.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2013)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


>



If that dude in your avatar took about four steps forward and one step to his right, it would look like he was sportin a monster rack sproutin out of his head.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 12, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If that dude in your avatar took about four steps forward and one step to his right, it would look like he was sportin a monster rack sproutin out of his head.



Yep, you're so right.  I'd like to see that in real life & it would not matter to me who or what is wearing that heart pounding, mind blowing, real or fake headgear.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 12, 2013)

No Activity of any kind up here.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No Activity of any kind up here.



Roger that.  

Here's an update on activity in Georgia:  



http://mwsbc.com/?page_id=364 

Southeastern Sightings 


"There are a total of *108 Georgia sightings* registered on one of the repositories for such sightings (BFRO)." 


Most Recent Reports

May 2012, Lee County (Class B) – Woman sees a tall figure at night outside her home in a subdivision south of Leesburg

May 2012, Troup County (Class B) – Fisherman sees tall dark figure on Yellow Jacket Creek near Hogansville

May 2012, Habersham County (Class B) – Golfers watch large animal jump from a tree outside Tallulah Falls



"There are many more sightings for Georgia that appear on different sites. See the map below for the Southeastern Map."


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 13, 2013)

Its all a hoax









Not


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 13, 2013)

I notice that most of those sighting include words like "subdivision," "golfers," "tourists," and such. I have no idea why.  Couldn't be that most of the people who see bigfeets are the same people who can't identify most common animals by sight, sound, or sign. All you have to do to see how many people are clueless about what's out there in nature is to take a look at our trail camera forum.

If you're skeered of the woods and unfamiliar with what's out there, everything you see that you can't immediately explain is a monster.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 13, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I notice that most of those sighting include words like "subdivision," "golfers," "tourists," and such. I have no idea why.  Couldn't be that most of the people who see bigfeets are the same people who can't identify most common animals by sight, sound, or sign. All you have to do to see how many people are clueless about what's out there in nature is to take a look at our trail camera forum.
> 
> If you're skeered of the woods and unfamiliar with what's out there, everything you see that you can't immediately explain is a monster.



Uh.......no


BUT,                 Perhaps those are the only ones you can remember..............because instead of reading actual reports(of which there are MANY), you would rather spin off of a comment from another naysayer?

If you go to the BFRO website, there are like 8 reports, just this month.......whats today, the 13th?

Maybe they are all fake tales..........but how many reported encounters have to be true, for a Bigfoot to be real?

One thing all you low info highly opinionated naysayers seem to forget, is that EVERY Report on the BFRO website, is Followed up on, Before it is Posted........................I cannot say that about the other Bigfoot websites out there; and there are MANY of them too............

BTW-its 1..........Just one my friend


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 13, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I notice that most of those sighting include words like "subdivision," "golfers," "tourists," and such. I have no idea why.  Couldn't be that most of the people who see bigfeets are the same people who can't identify most common animals by sight, sound, or sign. All you have to do to see how many people are clueless about what's out there in nature is to take a look at our trail camera forum.
> 
> If you're skeered of the woods and unfamiliar with what's out there, everything you see that you can't immediately explain is a monster.




This just Proves that you are providing an Opinion(of which you are entitled) about something you know absolutely NOTHING about..........Most of the reports come from guys who spend time in the woods, like Hikers and HUNTERS.............at least the ones I would Consider to be "Probable"

How many does it take?






1


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2013)

Still quiet here, must be all this rain.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 13, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> This just Proves that you are providing an Opinion(of which you are entitled) about something you know absolutely NOTHING about..........Most of the reports come from guys who spend time in the woods, like Hikers and HUNTERS.............at least the ones I would Consider to be "Probable"
> 
> How many does it take?
> 
> ...



Something I know nothing about? Yeah. I know that my family has lived in western NC and northern Georgia since the mid 1700s. Most of the people I know in my area have similar family histories. Most of my family have spent the biggest part of their lives in some of the wildest woods left in the eastern US. Not going hiking on marked trails a few times a year, not playing golf near the woods on weekends, not sitting in a tree stand on the edge of a field a few days a year. I'm talking about spending their entire lives living and working in the woods. Herding stock and living in tents or cabins on top of a mountain all summer. Running traplines. Logging. Bear hunting year-round. Digging ginseng. Running stills. I mean, spending the vast majority of their lives living out in the woods, not going there occasionally. 

_Not once in nearly 300 years of living here and spending most of their lives out in the woods  has any of these people claimed to have encountered bigfoot. _ The Cherokee Indians lived here for thousands of years before that, and they never saw bigfoot either. You know why? Because there ain't one here and they weren't trying to make everything into one. They knew what was making those noises and such, instead of guessing. I had never heard of a bigfoot story in this region until the people from other places started moving in who were unfamiliar with the woods and scared to be out there. 

It's not too hard to see what's going on if you watch those bigfoot shows-those people are completely clueless. Period. They want to see bigfoot, and they don't know a durn thing about the woods, so they attribute everything they see or hear as being a bigfoot. A man can live his whole life on a farm and never see anything remotely suspicious, but the city-dwelling idjets will find bigfoot living in his cow pasture or tater patch in two days. 

Before you accuse people of not knowing what they're talking about, maybe you should get a few credentials for credibility. I have mine. I've spent my life in the woods, and know what's out there. I don't have anything to prove. You want people to believe fairy tales, you better dig up something more than the pathetic stuff that those clueless BFRO-ers spout.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 14, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Something I know nothing about? Yeah. I know that my family has lived in western NC and northern Georgia since the mid 1700s. Most of the people I know in my area have similar family histories. Most of my family have spent the biggest part of their lives in some of the wildest woods left in the eastern US. Not going hiking on marked trails a few times a year, not playing golf near the woods on weekends, not sitting in a tree stand on the edge of a field a few days a year. I'm talking about spending their entire lives living and working in the woods. Herding stock and living in tents or cabins on top of a mountain all summer. Running traplines. Logging. Bear hunting year-round. Digging ginseng. Running stills. I mean, spending the vast majority of their lives living out in the woods, not going there occasionally.
> 
> _Not once in nearly 300 years of living here and spending most of their lives out in the woods  has any of these people claimed to have encountered bigfoot. _ The Cherokee Indians lived here for thousands of years before that, and they never saw bigfoot either. You know why? Because there ain't one here and they weren't trying to make everything into one. They knew what was making those noises and such, instead of guessing. I had never heard of a bigfoot story in this region until the people from other places started moving in who were unfamiliar with the woods and scared to be out there.
> 
> ...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 14, 2013)

No movement up here at all.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 14, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No movement up here at all.



your killin me lol, nothin here either


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Something I know nothing about? Yeah. I know that my family has lived in western NC and northern Georgia since the mid 1700s. Most of the people I know in my area have similar family histories. Most of my family have spent the biggest part of their lives in some of the wildest woods left in the eastern US. Not going hiking on marked trails a few times a year, not playing golf near the woods on weekends, not sitting in a tree stand on the edge of a field a few days a year. I'm talking about spending their entire lives living and working in the woods. Herding stock and living in tents or cabins on top of a mountain all summer. Running traplines. Logging. Bear hunting year-round. Digging ginseng. Running stills. I mean, spending the vast majority of their lives living out in the woods, not going there occasionally.
> 
> _Not once in nearly 300 years of living here and spending most of their lives out in the woods  has any of these people claimed to have encountered bigfoot. _ The Cherokee Indians lived here for thousands of years before that, and they never saw bigfoot either. You know why? Because there ain't one here and they weren't trying to make everything into one. They knew what was making those noises and such, instead of guessing. I had never heard of a bigfoot story in this region until the people from other places started moving in who were unfamiliar with the woods and scared to be out there.
> 
> ...



Really?  

What about this.....simple Google search



> Tsul 'Kalu (the slant-eyed or sloping giant), is a legendary figure in Cherokee mythology who serves the role of "the great lord of the game", and as such is frequently invoked in hunting rights and rituals.[1] Tsul 'Kalu is also believed by some to be the Cherokee version of Sasquatch or Bigfoot because he seems to share several physical and behavioral traits with the creature.




Maybe this is a Myth, but Bigfoot is NOT PROVEN FACT......not yet anywho

and Just because your family has never seen one..........wait, wait, "Claimed" to have seen one, doesn't necessarily mean they have Never come across one. Perhaps someone in your family, as is often times the case, DID see a BF. But Mum was agreed and No soul ever told due to fear of ridicule. And even though they didn't ever see one, maybe the Bigfoots had enough respect for your family(I certainly do) that they did not interfere with your family's activities......dont know, just my .02

I believe you do know mostly whats out there, and I have nothing to prove myself.  

I also agree that many, probably Most of the Reports I have read ARE in fact, Fairytales (the last one I just read made me roll my eyes)

But to say they CANNOT be here? Thats just not reasonable IMHO........

***See Sig line


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No movement up here at all.



I haven't heard anything.................No breaking news on FOX that I have heard either about the Dahlonega adventure..............

Anyone know how that turned out? That Dahlonega Bigfoot thing....I think it was this last weekend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Really?
> 
> What about this.....simple Google search
> 
> ...



First of all, I have studied Cherokee history and mythology most of my life. I have some Cherokee blood, like most people here in western NC, and grew up with and have been around Cherokee people all my life. Tsul-kala is a figure in Cherokee mythology. He had nothing whatsoever to do with biggfoot, he was a semi-diety who lived in a certain place on a certain mountain in the same county I live in (Tanasi Bald.) I have read and heard all the Judaculla (the local corruption of the Cherokee name Tsul-kala,) stories, and they have nothing at all to do with any bigfoot-like creature. He was plainly attributed as being a semi-human god/spiritual being, one of several that the Cherokee believed in-he was never described as a wild hairy primate who lived in the woods. 

"_Tsul 'Kalu is also believed by some to be the Cherokee version of Sasquatch or Bigfoot because he seems to share several physical and behavioral traits with the creature."  _

My hiney. Let's guess who those "some " are who believe that? Surely not internet bigfoot hunters ? Cause it sure ain't the Cherokee.  I can write on the internet that rabbits are fierce predators which chase down and feed on elk, but that don't make it reality.

Any Tsulkala legend I've heard or read showed no "physical and behavioral traits" similar to a bigfoot. Tsulkala was described as being gigantic -he could jump from the top of one mountain to another. But anthropomorphic, kind of a "devil" figure. With supernatural powers, and was connected with the Thunderers. He wore necklaces and bracelets of snakes and used a turtle or bunch of honey locust thorns for a chair. He could make it thunder and lightning. He owned all the game in the woods. He was supernatural, but could also appear in human form. Don't sound much like bigfoot.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> First of all, I have studied Cherokee history and mythology most of my life. I have some Cherokee blood, like most people here in western NC, and grew up with and have been around Cherokee people all my life. Tsul-kala is a figure in Cherokee mythology. He had nothing whatsoever to do with biggfoot, he was a semi-diety who lived in a certain place on a certain mountain in the same county I live in (Tanasi Bald.) I have read and heard all the Judaculla (the local corruption of the Cherokee name Tsul-kala,) stories, and they have nothing at all to do with any bigfoot-like creature. He was plainly attributed as being a semi-human god/spiritual being, one of several that the Cherokee believed in-he was never described as a wild hairy primate who lived in the woods.
> 
> "_Tsul 'Kalu is also believed by some to be the Cherokee version of Sasquatch or Bigfoot because he seems to share several physical and behavioral traits with the creature."  _
> 
> ...




Dang.......am I talking to NCHillbilly, or my other good bud OCM?

Quite the contrary, it sounds EXACTLY how pretty much EVERY Indian Tribe Describes Bigfoot or Sasquatch.........They say he can appear when he wants to..........Supernatural Powers indeed.
 Sasquatch is known to invoke a  fear so strong, one cannot move..........this same feeling has also been reported in many Bigfoot reports from just regular ole idjuts, not just indian folklore.

Legends are just that, legends............


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2013)

The Cherokee also had stories of giant horned rattlesnakes with magic crystals growing on their heads, giant leeches, a race of cannibals who lived at the bottom of the rivers, witchmen with stone skin, and such. I haven't seen any of those around either.  

If I ever do see one of them bigfeets, I'll catch it and bring it to you.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> The Cherokee also had stories of giant horned rattlesnakes with magic crystals growing on their heads, giant leeches, a race of cannibals who lived at the bottom of the rivers, witchmen with stone skin, and such. I haven't seen any of those around either.
> 
> If I ever do see one of them bigfeets, I'll catch it and bring it to you.



OK Brother, I am holding ya to it too

Now go get one!!


----------



## Brianf (Jan 15, 2013)

I watched finding big foot the other night and the show asked  questions like do porcupines eat big foot bones and can a squatch run up to 30 mph? Both answers came back true. Where do they get these "facts"???? If you don't have proof they exist, how can these answers be facts?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2013)

Brianf said:


> I watched finding big foot the other night and the show asked  questions like do porcupines eat big foot bones and can a squatch run up to 30 mph? Both answers came back true. Where do they get these "facts"???? If you don't have proof they exist, how can these answers be facts?



I dont remember those questions; something about 30 mph running, but I do agree with the theme of your statement..............trust me, those guys make me want to  as much as anyone


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2013)

Day is about over and have seen nothing remotely suspicious.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2013)

I`m in the woods and swamp all the time. How come I can`t see one, if there are so dadblame many of em? I don`t even hear suspicious racket, just normal sounds.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m in the woods and swamp all the time. How come I can`t see one, if there are so dadblame many of em? I don`t even hear suspicious racket, just normal sounds.



They have a keen sense of smell.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They have a keen sense of smell.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m in the woods and swamp all the time. How come I can`t see one, if there are so dadblame many of em? I don`t even hear suspicious racket, just normal sounds.



I think them bigfeets must be skeered of us, Nic, I never see 'em either up here where they 'sposed to live by the hunnerds.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm in the woods all the time and I have never seen Nick.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm in the woods all the time and I have never seen Nick.





But, I`ve seen you...


----------



## buckfiddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Bigfoot might be afraid Nic will eat his pet black panther if he sees them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> But, I`ve seen you...



Most likely more than once, I walk in circles. Confussed


----------



## Droptine (Jan 15, 2013)

What? I didn't think the existence of bigfoots has been in question for years since they actually cast a real bigfoot to play Harry in the movie Harry and the Hendersons... Did everyone forget about that?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 16, 2013)

Nothing definite, but the cat is missing.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2013)

0 sightings today.


----------



## fishnfool (Jan 17, 2013)

I heard some mating calls last year.
 We were in louisiana fishing for redfish after a long hard day we got to the room layed down, then it started, dangdest thing you ever heard!
  I jumped up locked the door and realized the goons that were with me fell asleep and were snoring. 
Sounded just like a bigfoot mating call! Closest I've came to seeing one.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2013)

Looked all day long today, and have to report 0 activity.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Looked all day long today, and have to report 0 activity.



Thanks for keeping us up-to-date! I haven't seen any bigfeets this week, either.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 19, 2013)

Fix'n to go to the local Wallyworld; will report wen I get back


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Looked all day long today, and have to report 0 activity.


Anything today yet?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Anything today yet?



Nothing.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 19, 2013)

I thought I saw one, but it was only a 13.  
I am told that ain't really that big after all.


----------



## Doe Master (Jan 19, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Thanks for keeping us up-to-date! I haven't seen any bigfeets this week, either.



I must admit I did see bigfeets today. My Son had a wrestling match there was a 7 footer with some huge bigfeets there.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Fix'n to go to the local Wallyworld; will report wen I get back



I thank Imma starting to figer this Bigfeets thing out. They get an early start, shave off their body hair, and go to Walmart; then after dark, all their hair magically comes back.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2013)

They must have not been moving today. 0 sightings. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 20, 2013)

Look for bedding sights.

They like green leaves to make their beds so  look in the still green patches of woods.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2013)

Been a long day but no activity to report.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is a Fun little "Local" Take from years back..........I like this one for several reasons...........I know EXACTLY where this took place, and I love the Scream description

http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=36006


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 21, 2013)

You should know exactly where the one on hwy 108 was spotted in Cherokee county. That's right there at pine log wma pretty much!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2013)

No sighting in Ky. today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2013)

I was around some dumpters raiding them at the coast in North Fla, Its out inthe woods.I seen no tracks of a bigfoot or anything to think he had been raiding the dumpters also. 
I give more updates about other dumpters later. Thanks for listening TTYL


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I was around some dumpters raiding them at the coast in North Fla, Its out inthe woods.I seen no tracks of a bigfoot or anything to think he had been raiding the dumpters also.
> I give more updates about other dumpters later. Thanks for listening TTYL



Thanks for the dumpster update km. I might try that tomorrow over around Ft Campbell. Lots of woods over that way.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks for the dumpster update km. I might try that tomorrow over around Ft Campbell. Lots of woods over that way.



Don't forget to ask people dumping trash if they have ever seen anything...? Just a little advice.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 21, 2013)

Ol kydawg is a hard hunter. He's gotta find one soon.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Don't forget to ask people dumping trash if they have ever seen anything...? Just a little advice.



Wonder it would help to beat on the dumpsters with a big old oak limb?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder it would help to beat on the dumpsters with a big old oak limb?



That just mite do it. I like the way you think. If I was bigfoot you would find in in a Huddle House dumpter,just saying.


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 21, 2013)

does anyone know what happened to the guys that had the fake bigfoot in a freezer in north ga. and stirred up the big stink.I know people were mad at them, but I thought it was halarious! It was all over the news.


----------



## buckfiddy (Jan 21, 2013)

I just watched last nights Finding Bigfoot. I have been carrying around a big stick to do my wood knocks with, and ole Moneymaker was doing it with a pair of flip flops! Flops will fit in my backpack, and now that I have a free hand I can carry 2 igloo coolers for my beer.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> You should know exactly where the one on hwy 108 was spotted in Cherokee county. That's right there at pine log wma pretty much!



I Kinda Do..............I am always looking


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2013)

cklem said:


> does anyone know what happened to the guys that had the fake bigfoot in a freezer in north ga. and stirred up the big stink.I know people were mad at them, but I thought it was halarious! It was all over the news.



Yea, it was hilarious.......

They even used a Pigs tongue so it would feel real...........and it was a Bad Ape Costume.........amazing anyone bought it............


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 22, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> You should know exactly where the one on hwy 108 was spotted in Cherokee county. That's right there at pine log wma pretty much!



I've been thinking maybe we should go to Pigeon Mtn.........supposed to be full of caves!  Bunch of Bigfoot reports too


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 22, 2013)

No activity at all around the Ky. dumpsters today.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 22, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> I've been thinking maybe we should go to Pigeon Mtn.........supposed to be full of caves!  Bunch of Bigfoot reports too


You ain't gotta go way off up there to find a bigfeet. They are closer


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 23, 2013)

No movement up here today at all.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 24, 2013)

Another day another goose egg.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 24, 2013)

Hang in there. You can't get a Bigfoots if your not out there


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jan 24, 2013)

I thought I had a sighting in a Burger King dumpter. I seen a crown rise up out of it... I just knew it was bigfoot when I started seeing all that wild looking hair with lettuce & tomatos in it. It was a big stray dog kicking the stuff all around.
I'll keep a watch out.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 25, 2013)

Day 208 - Meriwether county bigfeets hunt: No bigfeets today but did check my bigfeets trap again with the fat kid that lives across the road. Once again something has eat all the candy bars I use for bait all the while avoiding the snares, deadfalls, and punji sticks I done dug into the ground, me and the fat kid re-baited and 'carefully' left the site. I went to the house and he borrowed a flashlight and left soon after... will update soon. 

In the field, and mostly sober,
Bubba
Bigfoot Expert


----------



## olcowman (Jan 25, 2013)

I got to agree with the NCHillbilly as far as the historical factor concerning bigfeets and the legacy of our families in the mountains of Appalachia. My people was the first white folks to settle into what is now Polk county Tennessee and we have a heap of Cherokee blood all mixed in. (Just not enough to get a casino check... Dang it!) And they ain't no scholars or bankers and such, that I know of, a hanging in the family tree neither... just lots of poor mtn. farmers, likker' makers, and miners mostly, and up until the generation what's out now, a pile of hard-core hunters, trappers, trout fishermen, and just outdoors people in general. The culture and isolation of the region made this lifestyle more of a necessity rather than a hobby, and their familiarity with those mountains was often essential to their very survival. This tradition and the associated skills were an important part of my own upbringing. 

So like the Hillbilly, I feel like my folks had a really good grasp of just what all was calling them mountains home for the last couple of hundred years or so. And I will guarantee you one thing without any hesitation, if they ever was such a thing as bigfeets a living up there, or even one or two that happened to pass thru from time to time... myself or some of my kinfolks would know what fried bigfoot with cream gravy and biscuits tasted like! I ain't kidding here, they'd been some bigfeets skins a hanging on our ol' smokehouse...

200 years and not one bigfoot story... not even nothing you could mis-construe or wildly postulate about, like the bigfoot believers love to do, and come up with anything remotely linked to a critter anything like a bigfoot. Now they is a couple of black panther tales and one possible ufo encounter in the family lore, but all three of these events are regarded with a great deal of skeptism due the tremendous amount of alcohol associated with each adventure.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

Covered a lot of ground today but nothing to report.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 25, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Day 208 - Meriwether county bigfeets hunt: No bigfeets today but did check my bigfeets trap again with the fat kid that lives across the road. Once again something has eat all the candy bars I use for bait all the while avoiding the snares, deadfalls, and punji sticks I done dug into the ground, me and the fat kid re-baited and 'carefully' left the site. I went to the house and he borrowed a flashlight and left soon after... will update soon.
> 
> In the field, and mostly sober,
> Bubba
> Bigfoot Expert






Oh Laaaaawd !!!


----------



## olcowman (Jan 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Covered a lot of ground today but nothing to report.



You just ain't much of a bigfoot finder I reckon? I'm thinking real serious like 'bout starting me a school to teach the unfortunate folks, like yourself, how to find em' some bigfeets. I got an ol' barn I'm turning into a classroom and laboratory, for studying dna and such. We'll be conducting some of them 'field trips' right behind the house, they's a right smart of bigfeets back there and it'll give you a chance to learn all about the tracks and mating habits (it ain't purty, trust me) and other pertinate bigfeets stuff.

I'm figuring out all the expenses and such to come up with exactly just how much this here schooling is gonna cost ya'll folks. A lunch will be served daily, potted meat and soda crackers, but you will need to brang your own beer. Got RV sites available for rent if needed. (well actually I got bout seven acres of flat ground with two faucets on it) Trying to keep the costs down too, so I'll also be a selling live bait and fixing lawn mowers out of the lab some while we are schooling. 

Let me know and I'll go ahead and sign you up?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaawd !!!



I know, right?!?

300th post too........kewl!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2013)

Only hunted a half day today, nothing to report. Thinking seriously of taking olcowman up on his schooling offer.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 26, 2013)

Im gonna post my findings before long. Yall will not want to miss it....


----------



## buckfiddy (Jan 27, 2013)

Interesting poll...

http://www.yorknewstimes.com/do-you...oll_887b306a-66f8-11e2-8d00-0019bb2963f4.html

I voted yes.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 27, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Im gonna post my findings before long. Yall will not want to miss it....



Thought we had a Deal

Besides, you need me to go out there with you so you'll have an "Expert" to verify all findings


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 27, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Interesting poll...
> 
> http://www.yorknewstimes.com/do-you...oll_887b306a-66f8-11e2-8d00-0019bb2963f4.html
> 
> I voted yes.



Here are the results right after I voted  

Yes 56.8%
No 34.1%
Unsure 9.1%
You voted: Yes


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 27, 2013)

None seen here this weekend so far.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2013)

We stayed-up late last nite drinken beer & telling bigfoot stories, none where heard knocking on trees from the woods. No big rocks where thrown at us from the dark. We even tried whoopen & hollaring our favorite impressions of ol stinky bigfoot. We will try again another Sat. Nite Soon.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Jan 27, 2013)

Goin about it all wrong.

Go out not wanting to see anything, have a fear of the unknown. Be the typical city dweller that is skeerd of everything.

Bigfeets don't waste their time on believers. It is much more fun for them to mess with people who don't believe.
Watching humans crash around the woods in terror screamin like little girls is great fun for them.

Then bigfeets can eat all the food left behind, sleep on nice blankets and cots and joy ride on the 4 wheelers.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 27, 2013)

What happened to the Feller that started this thread?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> What happened to the Feller that started this thread?



Got to report that I have seen no sign of him either.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 27, 2013)

No activity to report.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2013)

We may have something to report!!! We will report it later....


----------



## tcward (Jan 27, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> What happened to the Feller that started this thread?



He is out looking for him! Hope BF didn't get him!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 28, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> What happened to the Feller that started this thread?



Good question......last I heard he was headed to Dahlonega for that Bigfoot conference?


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Jan 28, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> What happened to the Feller that started this thread?


----------



## olcowman (Jan 28, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> What happened to the Feller that started this thread?



http://lunaticoutpost.com/Topic-Bigfoot-kidnapping-and-eating-people-from-state-parks

"Bigfoot kidnapping and eating people from state parks..."


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2013)

A long day in the woods. Absolutely no sighting.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> A long day in the woods. Absolutely no sighting.



KyD, I've been checking this thread daily in hopes you've had some luck. I'm pulling for ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2013)

T.P. said:


> KyD, I've been checking this thread daily in hopes you've had some luck. I'm pulling for ya.



Thanks T.P. I am tired now go to get some sleep. Got a new lead to follow in the morning.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks T.P. I am tired now go to get some sleep. Got a new lead to follow in the morning.



I bet Bigfoot is out there hiding in your pasture Charlie. Take the judge with you.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m in the woods and swamp all the time. How come I can`t see one, if there are so dadblame many of em? I don`t even hear suspicious racket, just normal sounds.



try taking a fat gal in a waffle house uniform with you to the woods... works real good on the bigfeets around the house here.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

Long day, did not eat anything and am not sleeping to well, but still nothing to report, getting desperate, wife has left me and my dog bit me today.


----------



## buckfiddy (Jan 29, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Long day, did not eat anything and am not sleeping to well, but still nothing to report, getting desperate, wife has left me and my dog bit me today.



Feed your dog, then he wont be hungry and so irritable. Can't help ya with the wife...after having one for 24 yrs. I still haven't figured them out yet.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 29, 2013)

olcowman said:


> http://lunaticoutpost.com/Topic-Bigfoot-kidnapping-and-eating-people-from-state-parks
> 
> "Bigfoot kidnapping and eating people from state parks..."



Dang Bro, are you really a Member of This Forum?

I dont think I spend as much time on this subject as you do


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Jan 29, 2013)

If it was easy,everyone would have a B/F for a pet.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 30, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Dang Bro, are you really a Member of This Forum?
> 
> I dont think I spend as much time on this subject as you do



Hey, you just can't wake up one morning and start calling yourself a bigfeets expert without some serious... wait a minute. Never mind...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

Weather was rough today, all BF's must have layed low, as I saw nothing.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

Finding a Bigfoot in Kentucky is about as rare as finding a Possum on a breezway.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 31, 2013)

Can this thread be classified as a driviler?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

Another day with no sightings. Not even a track.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 31, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Another day with no sightings. Not even a track.



I rolled out of bed this morning around 11am knowing today was gonna be the day you was on the front page of all the major publications. Dang-it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I rolled out of bed this morning around 11am knowing today was gonna be the day you was on the front page of all the major publications. Dang-it.



I just take it one day at a time.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 31, 2013)

T. P. we are tring also,tonite we had a fire. heard a few hoot owls,called to them. & then we heard some tree knocken. It was a false alarm, one of the locals was splitting wood. Big let down...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 31, 2013)

My wife is sitting outside by the fire now all alone, I wish bigfoot would kidnap her. Then we would have proof. He would reture her in about 12 hours.


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I rolled out of bed this morning around 11am knowing today was gonna be the day you was on the front page of all the major publications. Dang-it.



T.P., you ain't Tim "I poked him with a stick" Peeler, are ya?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 1, 2013)

snookdoctor said:


> T.P., you ain't Tim "I poked him with a stick" Peeler, are ya?



Uh..Errr..Um...    Git! I say git away from here! Git out a this thread! Git away!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 1, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Uh..Errr..Um...    Git! I say git away from here! Git out a this thread! Git away!



Hey, don't be rough-talkin' people up in here!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 1, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hey, don't be rough-talkin' people up in here!



All kidding aside, I find comfort in the fact that if by some quirk of fate I actually ever do accidently run up on an eight foot tall, six hundred pound, ape-like creature 'with long beautiful hair' in the woods around here... all I will have to do is poke it with a stick and speak roughly to prevent myself from being viscously torn limb from limb! Kinda takes the pressure off a hunting bigfeets...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

olcowman said:


> All kidding aside, I find comfort in the fact that if by some quirk of fate I actually ever do accidently run up on an eight foot tall, six hundred pound, ape-like creature 'with long beautiful hair' in the woods around here... all I will have to do is poke it with a stick and speak roughly to prevent myself from being viscously torn limb from limb! Kinda takes the pressure off a hunting bigfeets...



Likw I say olcow, you will come closer to finding a possum on a breezeway.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Likw I say olcow, you will come closer to finding a possum on a breezeway.



How do you know 'bout that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 1, 2013)

Ya'll ain't doing too swift on this Bigfoots thang . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

olcowman said:


> How do you know 'bout that?



I see a lot while in my never ending search for Dem Bigfoots.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2013)

Somebody say possum......?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I see a lot while in my never ending search for Dem Bigfoots.





Bitteroot said:


> Somebody say possum......?



I think I'm a smelling one of them there 'conspiracies'? Either that or the dog done eat to many of them little jerky treats again?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

olcowman said:


> I think I'm a smelling one of them there 'conspiracies'? Either that or the dog done eat to m.any of them little jerky treats again?



How can you have a Bigfoot thread without some conspiring.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> How can you have a Bigfoot thread without some conspiring.



I hope you realize that about 50% of what ol' Root is a telling you ain't half true?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

olcowman said:


> I hope you realize that about 50% of what ol' Root is a telling you ain't half true?



He claims he has seen 4 Bigfeet, so by your math he done seen at least one. So I am gonna pay him to guide me on a BF hunt instead of going to your old school. He said he would only charge me $5000.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> He claims he has seen 4 Bigfeet, so by your math he done seen at least one. So I am gonna pay him to guide me on a BF hunt instead of going to your old school. He said he would only charge me $5000.



My school ain't but $999 and it includes potted meat sandwiches!!! And I ain't one to tell tales... but I know for a fact that Bitteroot once shaved some possoms and sold em' to yankee folks for some of there chubacabers (aka mexican goat suckers).... that there just ain't right! He's giving all us real 'craptozoologists' a bad name...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

olcowman said:


> My school ain't but $999 and it includes potted meat sandwiches!!! And I ain't one to tell tales... but I know for a fact that Bitteroot once shaved some possoms and sold em' to yankee folks for some of there chubacabers (aka mexican goat suckers).... that there just ain't right! He's giving all us real 'craptozoologists' a bad name...



I aint heard nothing about that. I might just check with the BBB. Thats the Better Bigfoot Buuro.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I aint heard nothing about that. I might just check with the BBB. Thats the Better Bigfoot Buuro.



I sure would... I just ain't too sure I'd want to spend much time in the woods alone with a feller that'd deser-crate a poor ol' possom in such a manner? It just ain't right...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 1, 2013)

olcowman said:


> I sure would... I just ain't too sure I'd want to spend much time in the woods alone with a feller that'd deser-crate a poor ol' possom in such a manner? It just ain't right...



Well I was looking for guide and he told me he was a good one.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well I was looking for guide and he told me he was a good one.



You'll end up with a hairless marsupial a hanging out with him... come to my school and you'll go home with your belly full of potted meat and an O-fficial certificate a saying that you are a qualified hunter of bigfeets and a graduate of 'Bubba's School for Finding Bigfeets, Livebait and Lawnmower Repair'... I mean good gracious, does a feller even have to think twice here?


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 2, 2013)

Add a Famous Amos Mind Reduction  Course to your school and upgrade to  University status!!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Feb 2, 2013)

At a WMA hunt this Thanksgiving my brothers and I got on the Ribbon and decided, at 2AM, to  walk out in the deep woods and re-enact the BF show on Discovery and go out 'callin' them... 

The more we whooped and screamed like those guys on TV do, the FUNNIER it got. We stayed out there for at least 30 minutes. Tic'd off a bunch of horse people camping (the ones who cut themselves when they see us suited up to hunt). Our sides were hurting from laughing (quietly) that night. 

You're only young once, but you can be immature forever...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2013)

No activity in Ky. today.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm gonna get up early in the morning and look for tracks in the woods behind the house. They should be easy to find in the snow.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 2, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> I'm gonna get up early in the morning and look for tracks in the woods behind the house. They should be easy to find in the snow.



There is nothing easy about finding Bigfoots.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> There is nothing easy about finding Bigfoots.



That's true.

Son and I just came in, went out to the back yard... down at the tree line. Done some whoops and wood knocks...no answers back. Dang squatches...why they have to be so anti-social?


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 3, 2013)

No tracks.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 3, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> No tracks.



Ain't no tracks around here this mornin' either !! Got out and made the daily mornin rounds. No activity in Rabun County !!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

Saw some hair on a barb wire fence, upon closer inspection it appeared to be from a deer.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

Bigfoots must not come out on Super Bowl Sunday. Nothing today.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 3, 2013)

Took a break from my super bowl party, went out on the front porch to get some air and heard a weird grunting and growling sound coming from the backyard. Snuck around the side of the house hoping to find a bigfoot in my trash. Instead I found my buddy Harley leaning over the back deck railing sick. Who knew to much pizza, hot wings, busch beer and evens williams wouldn't agree with each other.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Took a break from my super bowl party, went out on the front porch to get some air and heard a weird grunting and growling sound coming from the backyard. Snuck around the side of the house hoping to find a bigfoot in my trash. Instead I found my buddy Harley leaning over the back deck railing sick. Who knew to much pizza, hot wings, busch beer and evens williams wouldn't agree with each other.



Buck this thread is for serious Bigfoots hunter only. I put in to much time at this to have people making light of it.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Buck this thread is for serious Bigfoots hunter only. I put in to much time at this to have people making light of it.



Dawg, as a serious Bigfoot hunter myself I in no way meant to make light of your efforts in finding the proof of the Sasquatch. I just thought only my fellow BF hunters would understand my disappointment at what I found. Now I have to go and get out the water hose and do some cleaning up before the wife finds out what happened. Good luck in your future expeditions.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Dawg, as a serious Bigfoot hunter myself I in no way meant to make light of your efforts in finding the proof of the Sasquatch. I just thought only my fellow BF hunters would understand my disappointment at what I found. Now I have to go and get out the water hose and do some cleaning up before the wife finds out what happened. Good luck in your future expeditions.



Okay, but you better come up with something concrete pretty soon. I need proof.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

PROOF FINALLY!!! I just found some long black hairs (obvious bigfeet hair) on the barb-wire fence what seperates my place and my neighbor that raises angus cows. Fixing to do some dna analyzing in my bigfoot lab! Will update soon!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> PROOF FINALLY!!! I just found some long black hairs (obvious bigfeet hair) on the barb-wire fence what seperates my place and my neighbor that raises angus cows. Fixing to do some dna analyzing in my bigfoot lab! Will update soon!



Probably from a Fox Squirell.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> PROOF FINALLY!!! I just found some long black hairs (obvious bigfeet hair) on the barb-wire fence what seperates my place and my neighbor that raises angus cows. Fixing to do some dna analyzing in my bigfoot lab! Will update soon!



I was excited to hear this, because it reminded me that I have a  barb wire fence that runs down beside my cousin's pasture where he keeps his angus cows and a few herefords, too. I got to thinkin', bigfeets in georgia and bigfeets in NC prolly hang out in the same type of habitats!  So I went out and checked my fence, and sure enough, I found some long, black hair stuck in it! Except that a couple clumps of it were kinda reddish-brown, too! I realized that that must be proof of more than one bigfeets! I've got a whole family group, I reckon. I can't afford to get the hair analyzed for DNA, but I've watched enough of those TV shows to know that this definitely looks like some of that "unknown primate" hair.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> I was excited to hear this, because it reminded me that I have a  barb wire fence that runs down beside my cousin's pasture where he keeps his angus cows and a few herefords, too. I got to thinkin', bigfeets in georgia and bigfeets in NC prolly hang out in the same type of habitats!  So I went out and checked my fence, and sure enough, I found some long, black hair stuck in it! Except that a couple clumps of it were kinda reddish-brown, too! I realized that that must be proof of more than one bigfeets! I've got a whole family group, I reckon. I can't afford to get the hair analyzed for DNA, but I've watched enough of those TV shows to know that this definitely looks like some of that "unknown primate" hair.



'I do believe they's some squatches in these here pastures!!!'

I got my scientific devices (a maglight and my wife's magnifying glass) and began analyzing the hairs I found in my bigfeets laboratory... I studied em' and put some thru my electro-magnetictized dna machine (wrapped in tinfoil in the kitchen microwave)... I even called my fellow paranormal expert and closests neighbor Eugene over. (for you what foller'ed my facebook page a'for they throwed me off, he's the feller what helped me put the screendoor on and test drive that flying saucer that crashed in the sweet corn patch last summer).

Well anyhow after a studying and analyzing them a while, then going to get us another box of beer and studying on them some more... we both come up that they was 'inconclusive', which in bigfeetspeak of course means that they was definately hairs from bigfeets! Ya'll folks that don't believe me, then by gawd proof to me they ain't bigfeets hair!

Hillbilly, if you'll take them hairs of your'n and package em' up and send em' to me, with a 12 pack of beer, me and Eugene will be more than happy to 'analyze' them for you 'pro-bony'... (that means for free).

(Reckon somebody could come up with us a 'bigfeets' smiley or something? These here threads is a getting mighty popular on here...)


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Probably from a Fox Squirell.



Ha! That's why you can't find no bigfeets!

Brang me some bacon and I might teach you a thang or two?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> 'I do believe they's some squatches in these here pastures!!!'
> 
> I got my scientific devices (a maglight and my wife's magnifying glass) and began analyzing the hairs I found in my bigfeets laboratory... I studied em' and put some thru my electro-magnetictized dna machine (wrapped in tinfoil in the kitchen microwave)... I even called my fellow paranormal expert and closests neighbor Eugene over. (for you what foller'ed my facebook page a'for they throwed me off, he's the feller what helped me put the screendoor on and test drive that flying saucer that crashed in the sweet corn patch last summer).
> 
> ...



Too late! I done tied up a bunch of bream flies with the hair samples, I think I'll name 'em "Inconclusive Bi-visibles." Maybe I can find some more though. I've done noticed that I found most of my hair samples there where the cows like to stick their heads through the fence and drink out of the branch-I bet the bigfeets is gettin' water at the same place is why they get their hair caught in the fence.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Ha! That's why you can't find no bigfeets!
> 
> Brang me some bacon and I might teach you a thang or two?



What you would teach me in Georgia would most likely not be worth much on the Kentucky Bigfeets.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 4, 2013)

All calm in Rabun County !! No activity !!


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What you would teach me in Georgia would most likely not be worth much on the Kentucky Bigfeets.



You ain't suggesting your bigfeets up there is better than our bigfeets down here is you?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> You ain't suggesting your bigfeets up there is better than our bigfeets down here is you?



No...they just know good vittles !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> You ain't suggesting your bigfeets up there is better than our bigfeets down here is you?



Just fewer of them. I saw nothing today at all.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just fewer of them. I saw nothing today at all.



Bigfeets like bacon...


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 4, 2013)

I hate to say this but, maybe yall need to give it a break for a few days.... Big foot may have yall patterned.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I hate to say this but, maybe yall need to give it a break for a few days.... Big foot may have yall patterned.



Just as sure as I missed one day, that would be THE day he came through. I am going to try my luck in South Georgia this weekend though. I will be reporting from Colquitt County during that time.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Bigfeets like bacon...



They like doughnuts too. I learned that from a Finding Bigfoot episode. It's all quiet here in my neck of the woods.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> They like doughnuts too. I learned that from a Finding Bigfoot episode. It's all quiet here in my neck of the woods.



buck, I am not sure that you are putting enough time in. Could you please step up your efforts. Nobody said it would be easy.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

Ya'll are pitiful! Me and the NCHillbilly is out collecting hair samples and looking at the dna in em' and all... and what are ya'll a doing? Out a wandering around like a couple of lost house cats? 

And bless yore' heart, everybody knows them bigfeets in Colquitt county all migrate about 3 or 4 counties north this time of year due to all them fellers down there has done quit a putting corn out for deer bait! That right there's in chapter 4 of my "Bubba's Finding Bigfoot and Small Engine Repair Handbook"... page 22.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm fixing to go out and do me some wood knocks... if it ain't to cold.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Ya'll are pitiful! Me and the NCHillbilly is out collecting hair samples and looking at the dna in em' and all... and what are ya'll a doing? Out a wandering around like a couple of lost house cats?
> 
> And bless yore' heart, everybody knows them bigfeets in Colquitt county all migrate about 3 or 4 counties north this time of year due to all them fellers down there has done quit a putting corn out for deer bait! That right there's in chapter 4 of my "Bubba's Finding Bigfoot and Small Engine Repair Handbook"... page 22.



You aint no know it all.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Ya'll are pitiful! Me and the NCHillbilly is out collecting hair samples and looking at the dna in em' and all... and what are ya'll a doing? Out a wandering around like a couple of lost house cats?
> 
> And bless yore' heart, everybody knows them bigfeets in Colquitt county all migrate about 3 or 4 counties north this time of year due to all them fellers down there has done quit a putting corn out for deer bait! That right there's in chapter 4 of my "Bubba's Finding Bigfoot and Small Engine Repair Handbook"... page 22.


Obviously a bogus post, because everyone knows you can't use small engines to haul bigfeets.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Ya'll are pitiful! Me and the NCHillbilly is out collecting hair samples and looking at the dna in em' and all... and what are ya'll a doing? Out a wandering around like a couple of lost house cats?
> 
> And bless yore' heart, everybody knows them bigfeets in Colquitt county all migrate about 3 or 4 counties north this time of year due to all them fellers down there has done quit a putting corn out for deer bait! That right there's in chapter 4 of my "Bubba's Finding Bigfoot and Small Engine Repair Handbook"... page 22.



Where can I order a copy of that book? I've got a weed wacker that needs the carb rebuilt.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You aint no know it all.



That ain't proper english neither...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obviously a bogus post, because everyone knows you can't use small engines to haul bigfeets.



The ones he finds you can.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The ones he finds you can.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 4, 2013)

Going to bed. I got a long day of BF hunting ahead of me tomorrow. Unlike some on here I put a full day of work into it.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Going to bed. I got a long day of BF hunting ahead of me tomorrow. Unlike some on here I put a full day of work into it.



Good luck and good night... tomorrow you might try checking some fences close to cow pastures in your area? Just trying to help...

Us bigfeeters has got to quit this arguing amongst ourselves and start sticking up for each other!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 4, 2013)

News flash. I found some reddish black hair in my horse watering trough and am convinced them bigfeets have been tryin to intermingle with my mares. That's ok as long as they don't eat my chicken/possum eggs that I've worked hard to cross breed. Ever body knows that a hairless marsupial that can lay eggs while in an inverted tail swing would be a commodity in keeping big foots from robbing your nests in a coup. Course now I gotta train em to fetch eggs outa a tree for beak fast does present it's own problems... It's does keep them egg suckin bigfeets outa the coup.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 4, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> News flash. I found some reddish black hair in my horse watering trough and am convinced them bigfeets have been tryin to intermingle with my mares. That's ok as long as they don't eat my chicken/possum eggs that I've worked hard to cross breed. Ever body knows that a hairless marsupial that can lay eggs while in an inverted tail swing would be a commodity in keeping big foots from robbing your nests in a coup. Course now I gotta train em to fetch eggs outa a tree for beak fast does present it's own problems... It's does keep them egg suckin bigfeets outa the coup.



I ain't sure... but I think I might've done seen one of them egg-laying possoms over at the flea market in Collinsville Alabama a few years back? Sorry...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2013)

As darkness closes in on me I have to report, no Activity in Western Kentucky.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing to report in N.E. Ga. either.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe we oughtta start checking the solunar tables or the lunar phases or something? Does the Farmer's Almanac have a bigfeets section it? Maybe the 'signs' need to be down in the feet or something a'fore they move around much? I ain't seen nothing today neither...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Maybe we oughtta start checking the solunar tables or the lunar phases or something? Does the Farmer's Almanac have a bigfeets section it? Maybe the 'signs' need to be down in the feet or something a'fore they move around much? I ain't seen nothing today neither...



You say you aint seen much today? Just when exactly was the last time you did see one?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You say you aint seen much today? Just when exactly was the last time you did see one?



Do you mean 'seen one' like face to face while one was a standing there with his pet black panther a watching me weed eat under the fence... or do you mean like 'seen one' out the corner of my eye for just a milli-second?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 5, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Do you mean 'seen one' like face to face while one was a standing there with his pet black panther a watching me weed eat under the fence... or do you mean like 'seen one' out the corner of my eye for just a milli-second?



I mean do you have any pictures that you could post?


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I mean do you have any pictures that you could post?



Yes but they is rules about postin pics of Samuel el payaso dressed in drag imitating a yeti.....

Who knew?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I mean do you have any pictures that you could post?



Yeah... a heap of em'! Anything in particular you want to see? Male or Female? Black, brown or Gray? With or without black panther? Heck, I even got one with a GON sticker on his hind-end!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 6, 2013)

All quiet in Rabun today !! None a movein' !!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 6, 2013)

I got my TC outta the woods today.........the Camera "Malfunctioned".............

Oh yea, only heard one stick break all day.............little birds rustlin some leaves........bout it


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2013)

Another long day in Ky. today with no activity. Will concentrate on the South Ga sector for the next week three days. Will update.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Another long day in Ky. today with no activity. Will concentrate on the South Ga sector for the next week three days. Will update.



Be sure and check out some of them rest stops on the way down... especially late at night about 2 or 3 o'clock. They's some weird stuff goes on at them things that time of night...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Be sure and check out some of them rest stops on the way down... especially late at night about 2 or 3 o'clock. They's some weird stuff goes on at them things that time of night...



What you are suggesting has nothing to do with serious BF hunting. At least I dont think it does.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2013)

Huddle house dumpters early in the A M are good bets. And you can eat while your there. SWGA has plenty of these places....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Huddle house dumpters early in the A M are good bets. And you can eat while your there. SWGA has plenty of these places....



Yeah like you have seen anything lately.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> What you are suggesting has nothing to do with serious BF hunting. At least I dont think it does.



I figure if they can be in a little patch of woods by the interstate in Rhode Island or a golf course in Gwinnet County... well why not a rest stop in Unadilla?

You gotta think 'Outside the Box' when it comes to bigfeets... chapter 2 in my book.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2013)

Why do I think that maybe this is not the best place to get BF hunting advice?


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Why do I think that maybe this is not the best place to get BF hunting advice?



If you go and study on some of the options out there... this'n don't look all that bad.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 6, 2013)

olcowman said:


> If you go and study on some of the options out there... this'n don't look all that bad.



I only take advice from people not taking the recipe, and I think some of yall been nippin on it a little bit.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I only take advice from people not taking the recipe, and I think some of yall been nippin on it a little bit.



Well you got me on that one... I concede.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2013)

To answer the 1st question, no I have not seen any around the huddle house.I just like to eat there in the early hour before striking out in the big woods investigating for B/F. Can't hurt to look




KyDawg said:


> Why do I think that maybe this is not the best place to get BF hunting advice?


There maybe better forums to look under & I'm alittle disapointed with no finds or sighting from anyone also!



olcowman said:


> If you go and study on some of the options out there... this'n don't look all that bad.


 You could be correct! I would love to hear more hunting the bigfoot. If noone has ever been succesful, how could there be a better.

KyDawg,
I'll try and do my part. I'll be in Quitman Co this weekend & I'll give reports from there. If I encounter any activite I'll report it pronto...... WE WILL FIND HIM!!!!!

ttyl  k


----------



## olcowman (Feb 6, 2013)

Am I the only one on here that thanks kmckinnie looks an awful lot like Ernest T. Bass?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 6, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Am I the only one on here that thanks kmckinnie looks an awful lot like Ernest T. Bass?



Shhhhh,I am Ernie. kmckinnie is my screen name.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2013)

Been up For awhile now... Can't wait to get out there & look for anything out of place.Tracks by creeks,bedding areas, travel trails just to name a few. I'll be armed with a camera only,I know but its a risk that I take.


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 7, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Am I the only one on here that thanks kmckinnie looks an awful lot like Ernest T. Bass?




Nope. I thought about saying something awhile back but didn't want to offend him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2013)

Mike 65 said:


> Nope. I thought about saying something awhile back but didn't want to offend him.



About being handsome

I looked far & near in the creeks for tracks, Wish we had snow make for easy tracking,maybe!


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> About being handsome
> 
> I looked far & near in the creeks for tracks, Wish we had snow make for easy tracking,maybe!



You got it
Earnest T had a way with the ladies.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 7, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> About being handsome
> 
> I looked far & near in the creeks for tracks, Wish we had snow make for easy tracking,maybe!



Yeah, offend you? maybe if I said you looked like Porter Waggoner or something?

I ain't seen nothing yet neither... but I did get that 'funny feeling' all us bigfooters get from time to time. You know what I'm talking about kmc... you're just a standing there and all of a sudden all the hairs stand up on your neck and you get the 'feeling' that they's a 8 foot tall 500 pound ape a watching you from somewhere's nearby.

It'll spook you the first time or two... till you get used to it. Only time it really gets to me anymore is when it happens while I'm a studying in the bathroom... thank the Lord that ain't happened cept for a couple of times!


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 7, 2013)

Rumor has it that Georgia is going to open a short season on them next year in the Northern Zone only with no baiting.  A Double-Extra-Big game license will be required.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 7, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Rumor has it that Georgia is going to open a short season on them next year in the Northern Zone only with no baiting.  A Double-Extra-Big game license will be required.



Does this mean a snickers bar left on a stump on the way to the stand is out the question?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 7, 2013)

That would probably be a felony violation.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Yeah, offend you? maybe if I said you looked like Porter Waggoner or something?
> 
> I ain't seen nothing yet neither... but I did get that 'funny feeling' all us bigfooters get from time to time. You know what I'm talking about kmc... you're just a standing there and all of a sudden all the hairs stand up on your neck and you get the 'feeling' that they's a 8 foot tall 500 pound ape a watching you from somewhere's nearby.
> 
> It'll spook you the first time or two... till you get used to it. Only time it really gets to me anymore is when it happens while I'm a studying in the bathroom... thank the Lord that ain't happened cept for a couple of times!




That is true!

I've had the tingling feeling a time or two Once I detected a strange smell as I was headed in to the wind. It was like a boar hog smell crossed with like a football locker room smell! (that will get you on your toes) I never saw anything but my 6th sence was telling me I was not alone. All of a sudden across the river from me I heard a WHAHOOM noise(it sounded like a elephant passing gas in a tent) I have yet to hear that noise again. I felt like I was close, but not close enough
I'm wearing a gilly suit alot now and moving slower,I have also camo dipped my camera! 
I didn't want to share my stories til others had. thanks for making me feel relaxed. I keep telling myself that the 8' 600 pound joker is more afaid of me than I am of him....
ttyl ernie


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 7, 2013)

No movement in Rabun today !! Too wet I would thank !! They all stayin in !!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> No movement in Rabun today !! Too wet I would thank !! They all stayin in !!



I stopped at a few bridges in the back country and looked under them, I was thinking itwould be good shelter from the rain. I saw one ol blackman fishing and asked if he had any encounters with bigfoot. He said he never heard of him much less seen him. He had afew catfish


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2013)

No activity around Moultrie or Thomasville


----------



## olcowman (Feb 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No activity around Moultrie or Thomasville



You didn't check the rest stops did you? Ain't no telling how many you just drove by...


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 7, 2013)

Go you bacon eatin bigfooties.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll be in the North Fla area today. Fixen to take out to the wild yawnder now.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 8, 2013)

Standing by, preparing to strike out at first light to check the perimeter !! Will report back later this date. over


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 8, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Standing by, preparing to strike out at first light to check the perimeter !! Will report back later this date. over



I just came back to wait for daylite also, I got to thinken standen out there!!! This joker is 8 ft tall & 6oo pds. I would hate for him to tackle me blind side like Alabama line backer. OUCH...... over, report later, over.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2013)

Incident Report: 2/8/13
App. 5:45 PM EST
Weather: 41*F, mostly cloudy. Light rain, wind SW at 5 mph. Moon waning between last quarter and new phases. 


 Heard a strange, loud, screeching vocalization sounding similar to the bigfeet sounds as heard on TV and the internets right before dark last night and rushed out of the house with my camera and tape recorder toward the squatch with the objective of documenting the sighting with a blurry photograph. 

But I got down there and it was just my neighbor who was trying to straddle acrost his one-strand electric bobwire fence while he was carrying a 5-gallon bucket of goat water and his foot slipped in the mud and he got the crotch of his overhalls hung in the electric bobwire and he splashed the bucket of water all over himself and it was a-shockin' him right where one a them big copper rivets what that they hold the crotches of overhalls together with was a-laying right on his.....his.....well, you get the picture.  Sure sounded like a bigfeet hollerin' there for a few minutes, though. Oh well. The search continues.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 8, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Incident Report: 2/8/13
> App. 5:45 PM EST
> Weather: 41*F, mostly cloudy. Light rain, wind SW at 5 mph. Moon waning between last quarter and new phases.
> 
> ...


----------



## olcowman (Feb 8, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Incident Report: 2/8/13
> App. 5:45 PM EST
> Weather: 41*F, mostly cloudy. Light rain, wind SW at 5 mph. Moon waning between last quarter and new phases.
> 
> ...



Thanks Hillbilly... you just give me another chapter in my new book I'm a writing... Ways to Kill Bigfeets.... Chapter 3 Electrocute Him. I really needed some inspiration and I'd done caught what they call the 'writer's block' after chapters 1 and 2. (shoot him and run over him with your pick up)


----------



## BigBoar (Feb 8, 2013)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Well I could conjure one from my files for you.
> 
> Last year a man contacted me to tell me of an unusual event that happened to him in 09. The man wishes to remain anonymous, because he felt that he would be ridiculed. This is his story...
> 
> ...



Acid will do that to ya!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 8, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Thanks Hillbilly... you just give me another chapter in my new book I'm a writing... Ways to Kill Bigfeets.... Chapter 3 Electrocute Him. I really needed some inspiration and I'd done caught what they call the 'writer's block' after chapters 1 and 2. (shoot him and run over him with your pick up)



Don't forget "Poke him to death with a big long stick while you're rough-talkin' him."


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 9, 2013)

No activity in Rabun County !! I am headed up on the mtn for firewood. Maybe the chain saw will make him curious, and we will make some contact. Will report back !! over


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2013)

I just noticed KyDawg never checked in yesterday. I hope bigfeets isn't posting on a forum today that he finally captured the elusive KyDawg...


----------



## olcowman (Feb 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just noticed KyDawg never checked in yesterday. I hope bigfeets isn't posting on a forum today that he finally captured the elusive KyDawg...



I did notice one of them grocery store tabloids at the Piggly Wiggly this morning with a headline a saying...'I Was Bigfoot's Love Slave'.

Coincidence?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2013)

olcowman said:


> I did notice one of them grocery store tabloids at the Piggly Wiggly this morning with a headline a saying...'I Was Bigfoot's Love Slave'.
> 
> Coincidence?






Thangs that make you go hmmmmmmmm . . . .


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 9, 2013)

Naw.... Y'all take easy on ol Charlie.  I have it on good acount he's on a top secret ground breakin Bigfoot bacon lurin experiment while tryin to cross breed quail and possums. He's a pathfinder I tell ya .....


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 10, 2013)

BigBoar said:


> Acid will do that to ya!!



What, Make you run around and stomp your feet outside some campers tent? Screaming like a Woman being murdered?

ok, I can see that


----------



## olcowman (Feb 10, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> What, Make you run around and stomp your feet outside some campers tent? Screaming like a Woman being murdered?
> 
> ok, I can see that



I'd imagine that'd be a real short acid trip right there? Before long, you're gonna run up on somebody that'll put a big 'peep-hole' thru the middle of you... especially up in that part of the state.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 10, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Naw.... Y'all take easy on ol Charlie.  I have it on good acount he's on a top secret ground breakin Bigfoot bacon lurin experiment while tryin to cross breed quail and possums. He's a pathfinder I tell ya .....



Naw, I'm thanking he's more n' likely somewheres down there a laying next to a big ol' stanking monkey, in a hole up under a riverbank with lipstick smeared all over his face? I've heard stories where's folks has escaped and eventually recovered, but they just ain't that many of them. 

Maybe Bfriendly can elaborate a little more on the phsycological impact associated with this sort of thing? They say he volunteered for something like this a couple of years back...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 10, 2013)

All quiet here. Chainsaw did not produce any results !!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 10, 2013)

My cell phone is missing and my camera is at the bottom of the Ocklochnee river, dont know what happened my union camp luggage or my two buddies that took me to Georgia. Thats all I care to comment on at the present.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My cell phone is missing and my camera is at the bottom of the Ocklochnee river, dont know what happened my union camp luggage or my two buddies that took me to Georgia. Thats all I care to comment on at the present.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My cell phone is missing and my camera is at the bottom of the Ocklochnee river, dont know what happened my union camp luggage or my two buddies that took me to Georgia. Thats all I care to comment on at the present.









I told ya'll! It'll probably take him a while before he can talk about such a traumatic ordeal?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 11, 2013)

Since the rain has slowed some, I will be checkin the area's edges today !! I will check back in if any evidence is found !! over


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 11, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> All quiet here. Chainsaw did not produce any results !!



You're supposed to use and AXE

Kinda like a Wood Knock......do I have to teach you guys everything


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 11, 2013)

All quiet !! A few tree rats running around like they are on a suicide mission !! Might mean something !! over


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2013)

We were in Quitman Co. all weekend, we heard some tree knocking but it was from a redhead woodecker. It sounded loud. It was like he was talking back to us while we where tree knocking.We checked miles of back logging roads for tracks. None where found. I wish every one good luck.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 11, 2013)

Heard some strange wood knocks this evening.... Gave quite a start.... I slipped round back of the house and it turned out to be one of them sweaty palmed witnessing fellers....nice boy and our conversation turned to the weather and our lack of cold this year.  Turns out he had a bit of humor about him when we discussed the scientifics of it. Everybody knows water freezes at 32... And other liquids freeze at various temps ... But what I didn't know was that at 26 below them witnesses stick to a screen door.... Who knew?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2013)

Man Kentucky is a lot quieter than South Georgia.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't know what today will hold !! I got the woman of the house helpin me look fer bigfeets !! She pats me on the shoulder and tells me all will be ok !! Don't know what she means by that, but at least she seems to be concerned bout these bigfeets sightins I keep tellin her about !! She says she knows somebody we can go talk to about them (the bigfeets) !! Says they may be able to help me out !!  Sure am glad she has gottin' involved !!! Will check back later. over


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Don't know what today will hold !! I got the woman of the house helpin me look fer bigfeets !! She pats me on the shoulder and tells me all will be ok !! Don't know what she means by that, but at least she seems to be concerned bout these bigfeets sightins I keep tellin her about !! She says she knows somebody we can go talk to about them (the bigfeets) !! Says they may be able to help me out !!  Sure am glad she has gottin' involved !!! Will check back later. over



They thank we are going crazy but we will show them when get real evidence and become famous. Now I got to get back out there, December is supposed to be a good month and I dont wont to miss anymore of it.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They thank we are going crazy but we will show them when get real evidence and become famous. Now I got to get back out there, December is supposed to be a good month and I dont wont to miss anymore of it.



Uh...err...ummm..., I hate to tell you, but it's January now.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Uh...err...ummm..., I hate to tell you, but it's January now.



Well I knew it was one of those winter months.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 12, 2013)

No action here. I think the local bigfoots have migrated somewhere else.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2013)

I think we need to worry about otherthings than what month it is! Its march so lets get with it.
Today I saw 4 Fla Gamewardens where I was looking. Iwas at the mouth of the Ochlocknee River where it joins the Bay. Parked at the public landing there and when for a walkabout along the banks. Saw nothen, and those G/W where no help either! They where asken me if he was fishing without a Lic. I had no answer sooo that is when the 20ty question game started about the bigfoot fellow. I finaly got to drive off after the truck seach!
What you got a big oak stick for?
Why so many cameras & a recorder?
Do you aways carry 2 binaculars?
Why do you have this plaster mix?
It when on and on.....
I saw nutten....
But I'm tring!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I think we need to worry about otherthings than what month it is! Its march so lets get with it.
> Today I saw 4 Fla Gamewardens where I was looking. Iwas at the mouth of the Ochlocknee River where it joins the Bay. Parked at the public landing there and when for a walkabout along the banks. Saw nothen, and those G/W where no help either! They where asken me if he was fishing without a Lic. I had no answer sooo that is when the 20ty question game started about the bigfoot fellow. I finaly got to drive off after the truck seach!
> What you got a big oak stick for?
> Why so many cameras & a recorder?
> ...



Yall got me confused now, is this January or March?


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok people...straighten up. Everybody knows it's February 2012! Zeez!


----------



## cledus84 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok. I just spent about an hour reading and digesting in this Bigfoot thread. Ok. Here i go, I have never witnessed nor feel i have came across anything that i would miscommunication for Bigfoot. Nor would i wont to. Heck my heart rate gets going fast enough on a spike buck these days lol. But on a serious note i do believe their is creatures that man haven't discovered yet. Especially in the ocean! So with that being said maybe instead of looking for "Bigfoot" maybe you should just call it searching for the undiscovered. But i Encourage you to keep looking. I'll stick to deer, duck, and Turkey


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 12, 2013)

cledus84 said:


> Ok. I just spent about an hour reading and digesting in this Bigfoot thread. Ok. Here i go, I have never witnessed nor feel i have came across anything that i would miscommunication for Bigfoot. Nor would i wont to. Heck my heart rate gets going fast enough on a spike buck these days lol. But on a serious note i do believe their is creatures that man haven't discovered yet. Especially in the ocean! So with that being said maybe instead of looking for "Bigfoot" maybe you should just call it searching for the undiscovered. But i Encourage you to keep looking. I'll stick to deer, duck, and Turkey



After reading your post I'm convinced you've missed our point.......

You sir are in more dire need of a possum than any man alive......


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> After reading your post I'm convinced you've missed our point.......
> 
> You sir are in more dire need of a possum than any man alive......



Button Mashers are sooo insightful aren't they


----------



## cledus84 (Feb 13, 2013)

Ha fair enough


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2013)

cledus84 said:


> Ok. I just spent about an hour reading and digesting in this Bigfoot thread. Ok. Here i go, I have never witnessed nor feel i have came across anything that i would miscommunication for Bigfoot. Nor would i wont to. Heck my heart rate gets going fast enough on a spike buck these days lol. But on a serious note i do believe their is creatures that man haven't discovered yet. Especially in the ocean! So with that being said maybe instead of looking for "Bigfoot" maybe you should just call it searching for the undiscovered. But i Encourage you to keep looking. I'll stick to deer, duck, and Turkey



So you're saying that we need to start lookin' for Bigfeet in the ocean instead of in the woods? Maybe that's why we ain't findin' him-we're lookin' in the wrong place?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 13, 2013)

Do we need to move this thread over to one of the Fishing Fourms?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Do we need to move this thread over to one of the Fishing Fourms?



If you do be sure it is the Saltwater one.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 13, 2013)

They could be swimming up the rivers to spawn/breed soon, couldn't they?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 13, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> So you're saying that we need to start lookin' for Bigfeet in the ocean instead of in the woods? Maybe that's why we ain't findin' him-we're lookin' in the wrong place?



Hillbilly, you may have something there !! Maybe they are livin' in the many under water caves that are around. There are a lot of 'em in the deep waters around here !!


----------



## cledus84 (Feb 13, 2013)

Yall are welcome ha. You hunt begins


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 13, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> They could be swimming up the rivers to spawn/breed soon, couldn't they?


----------



## win280 (Feb 13, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Uh...err...ummm..., I hate to tell you, but it's January now.



Guess again. Its Febwary and ya'll have missed the best days for bigfooting.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 13, 2013)

I have already told yall. Heres his girlfriend.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=727067&highlight=


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 13, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I have already told yall. Heres his girlfriend.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=727067&highlight=





I know there`s some mermaids in those panhandle creeks and rivers down there in your part of the country. I`ve seen em.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 13, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I know there`s some mermaids in those panhandle creeks and rivers down there in your part of the country. I`ve seen em.



I fixen to build a sorority house for some at F S U. Spring break is coming and the beaches will fill-u with them.
I seen em, I seen em... too


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 13, 2013)

Found nothing today, but I did step in a suspicious hole out there and twisted my knee. I will limp back out there in the morning to check it closer.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2013)

Did not hunt today, I thought I would stay in and spend Thanksgiving with the wife.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 14, 2013)

I know she liked that. She gets to go shopping tommorro its black Friday! Sounds like you needed to take a small break.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 15, 2013)

No Activity to report today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 15, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No Activity to report today.



Where you were. They moved somewhare.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 15, 2013)

Bigfeets should be moving around foraging with the cold weather.

Unless they hibernate!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bigfeets should be moving around foraging with the cold weather.
> 
> Unless they hibernate!!!



I dont believe they hibernate but I am beginning to think that they crawl in a cave somewhere and sleep through the winter.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont believe they hibernate but I am beginning to think that they crawl in a cave somewhere and sleep through the winter.



Yea that right.

Someone asked me if they migrate, I said I don't think so but they will travel a long ways.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 16, 2013)

No sightings on a cold Day in Kentucky.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 16, 2013)

I've never been a broad...... But I've been overseas.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2013)

This Saturday morning was quiet here, I'll try again Sunday morning!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 17, 2013)

No movement up here at all today. Starting to get discourgaged.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No movement up here at all today. Starting to get discourgaged.



Don't give up Dawg !! We must press on !! I have been on a spot for a few days and unable to make the journey to check in !! But nothing was observed !! I was watchin a hot tub on the deck of a lake house near here. Thought it might have drawed some bigfeets due to the cold and snow !! over !!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

Another Day of searching, and coming up emptied handed. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 19, 2013)

I looked everywhere I know to look this weekend and for the last two mornings.... I got nothin.....

I did find a possum, two horses, seventeen chickens and a bottle of Wellers I forgot I had... so it wasn't a total bust....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 19, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Don't give up Dawg !! We must press on !! I have been on a spot for a few days and unable to make the journey to check in !! But nothing was observed !! I was watchin a hot tub on the deck of a lake house near here.  Thought it might have drawed some bigfeets due to the cold and snow !! over !!



That's a good excuse why you're watchin' it with binoculars at night, but the wimmins that live in that house might not believe it.  

even with all the snow we've had here the last few days, no tracks, no nuthin'. This bigfeet huntin' sure is hard for there to be so many of them out there.


----------



## cemeteryhill (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a video with some very strange whooping sounds along wit wat sounds like trees being torn apart, this all happened predawn as my brother sat in his stand waiting on daylight. I cant explain the whoops and i would love to get yalls opinion but i dont think i can load the video on here.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2013)

cemeteryhill said:


> I have a video with some very strange whooping sounds along wit wat sounds like trees being torn apart, this all happened predawn as my brother sat in his stand waiting on daylight. I cant explain the whoops and i would love to get yalls opinion but i dont think i can load the video on here.



Can you text it to me? I would love to hear it........

Sending PM


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Feb 19, 2013)

I do not think bigfoot is real. Just a bunch of folks running around looking for something that does not exist.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2013)

If you have not seen one how do you know that there is not one out there that nobody else has not seen.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Feb 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If you have not seen one how do you know that there is not one out there that nobody else has not seen.



Does that mean that the Easter Bunny and Tooth Fairy are real then?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Does that mean that the Easter Bunny and Tooth Fairy are real then?



I got a quarter for all my toofs, and I still get a choclet bunny at Easter.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Does that mean that the Easter Bunny and Tooth Fairy are real then?



Have you ever heard of anyone saying they have actually SEEN the Tooth fairy? The Easter Bunny?  I have not either.......

I have read Hundreds of reports  where people say they have Seen a Bigfoot.......My guess is you have Not.

You are entitled to You opinion though....I'll save you some Crow


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2013)

I heard thru the grape vine, finding bigfoot is coming to the N. Fla area. Anyone else hear this.

I went out today and saw nothing not even a bunny or tooth fairy.
I also seen my....... Dentist. I'll ask him next week about this fairy.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Does that mean that the Easter Bunny and Tooth Fairy are real then?



This site is for serious BF hunters only. I do not understand what the tooth bunny has to do with our pursuit of an animal that is roaming our countryside in great numbers. Have you ever seen a TV series called finding Tooth Bunny?
I do however have to report that I saw nothing today.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 19, 2013)

Tooth fairies is real.....so is bigfeets.....although I've only seen one .... You can guess which...^^^^


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2013)

You seen the big fairy, well am I right.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 19, 2013)

Sayin they is no bigfeets is akin to the non existence of pookas....


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 19, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> You seen the big fairy, well am I right.


uh .... No.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2013)

Going to set up at Land Between the Lakes tomorrow, there have been reports of a strange hairy animal running around over there. Also some lost stashes of Moonshine. One might help me see the other.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This site is for serious BF hunters only. I do not understand what the tooth bunny has to do with our pursuit of an animal that is roaming our countryside in great numbers. Have you ever seen a TV series called finding Tooth Bunny?
> I do however have to report that I saw nothing today.



EXACTLY!! Thank you!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

Wasted trip today exploring new territory. Not only did I see nothing, there were people out in the woods riding horses and they made fun of my set up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Wasted trip today exploring new territory. Not only did I see nothing, there were people out in the woods riding horses and they made fun of my set up.



Whatdo they know!!!!! We will overcome
I had a little set-up today aswell, all of a sudden everything busted loose. Limb breaking the ground was shaking and then face to face with by best bigfoot calling this monsta appeared I fired my 357 out of fear as I was getting my camera. I was like may the best man win. I was a little disappointed in my self for looseing it, but life goes on. Here is what I found.







This beast had some battle wounds on him, I maybe close.
I guess this is one of the benefits to hunting the bigfoot. I'm glad I can get a camera out quick and a pistol quicker!
When I have my gameface on don't jump out playing games this is not a game!!!! TTYL and good bigfoot hunting.........


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

I can see how it would be easy to mistake him for a BF. Especially when you are really wanting to see one. I have had Groundhogs throw a scare in me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2013)

Thx, That means alot to me. Well at lease it was not a horse with arider. I'll be back at it soon,after I get over the shakes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2013)

If his foot is 18'' long should we call him bigfoot&ahalf!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Whatdo they know!!!!! We will overcome
> I had a little set-up today aswell, all of a sudden everything busted loose. Limb breaking the ground was shaking and then face to face with by best bigfoot calling this monsta appeared I fired my 357 out of fear as I was getting my camera. I was like may the best man win. I was a little disappointed in my self for looseing it, but life goes on. Here is what I found.
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, he's Bleeding all over you Corn


----------



## samson129 (Feb 21, 2013)

It was not a big foot it was a panther i have herd them many of time they scream & scare you to death.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2013)

samson129 said:


> It was not a big foot it was a panther i have herd them many of time they scream & scare you to death.



What was?  What did you hear? Did you SEE it when it screamed? Give us some details


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

samson129 said:


> It was not a big foot it was a panther i have herd them many of time they scream & scare you to death.



Would like more detail. It could have possibly have been a BF that you are writting off as the common panther. This could easily be a miss I.D. on your part. 

I saw some strange looking tracks right before dark. Will update when I get more info.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2013)

I want to hear more about these tracks. I have heard the strange screams in the nite years ago, Now I'm wondering!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 21, 2013)

samson129 said:


> It was not a big foot it was a panther i have herd them many of time they scream & scare you to death.



NOW !!! We may be on to something here !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I want to hear more about these tracks. I have heard the strange screams in the nite years ago, Now I'm wondering!



I hate give this info up, but I followed these tracks around a small section of woods and they kept circling the woods. I wear a size 11 moccasin and they fit perfectly into the tracks I was following and i went around there 15 or 20 times but could never close on him. Think I will set cameras out tomorrow.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I hate give this info up, but I followed these tracks around a small section of woods and they kept circling the woods. I wear a size 11 moccasin and they fit perfectly into the tracks I was following and i went around there 15 or 20 times but could never close on him. Think I will set cameras out tomorrow.



If this circle is big enough you mite need 2 cameras as you said. Try walken backwards after the 3rd loop


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> If this circle is big enough you mite need 2 cameras as you said. Try walken backwards after the 3rd loop



I told yall they were out there. I spent more time getting this bulletin on here than I did BF hunting today. Now yall laugh.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2013)

...


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 22, 2013)

Here we are looken everywhere & he has to run them off! Its just not fair...


----------



## drippin' rock (Feb 22, 2013)

Been listening to podcasts lately, specifically the Joe Rogan Experience.  He had a chat with Les Stroud of Survivorman fame.  Les recounted a couple of Bigfoot stories from his experience and is convinced they are real.  He says he is in talks with the network to do Survivorman: Bigfoot, where he goes by himself for 10 days or so at a time.  Says he feels that is the best way to be successful.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't filed a report lately because there's been nothing to report from my neck of the woods. Dawg keep following those tracks and don't give up...you will catch up to him!


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 22, 2013)

I saw one finally this evenin..... Does anybody else like a good Cabernet in a box........?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

Saw nothing today. I like Riesling in the box. Please try to stay on topic.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 22, 2013)

After I finished the cabinabox..... It is the topic .....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> After I finished the cabinabox..... It is the topic .....



I do not mix my BF drinking and hunting.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I do not mix my BF drinking and hunting.


I sometimes do I admit.  But it aint like im carrying a gun and goona shoot one or sumpin....And I also keep a reasonable supply of jack links handy .... You know just in case. Which reminds me ..... Everybody says there is no proof of Bigfoot but I see those commercials all the time......duh.....


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 23, 2013)

Theys a couple of'em got a birthday today I noticed down at da bottom of the main page. Maybe concentrate on balloons and cake sightings today.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

No activity to report from up here today. I  put 57 lbs of peanut butter and 19 cans of sardines out in the woods where I saw all the tracks. It is legal to bait BF's in Kentucky's souther zone.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 23, 2013)

Jack links is the only legal bait I know of ....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Jack links is the only legal bait I know of ....



That stuff just works on dem hollywoood type BF's. Wild ones dont seem to respond to it


----------



## cledus84 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thought i seen bigfoot this morning but my neighbors wife just shaved.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

Now that is scary.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2013)

Nothing at all up here today.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 25, 2013)

What kind of person would most likely have a Bigfoot Encounter? 

I'd think it would be one who spends a lot of time out in the woods Alone..........

You guys ever watch Survivorman with Les Stroud?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 25, 2013)

Still on the fence with this guy, but leaning towards a Hoaxer.........Whatcha Think?

Regardless, it's always cool when a local News Crew gets involved.........

I heard about this guy and his event, but did not know he was acting like a Homeless man(they have been reporting sightings in the area) in order to get one to come to him..........Whether or not he is a Hoaxer, this is Cool!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

Dressed up like a homeless person today. I still did not see anything and the wife did not want to let me back in the house.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Going to set up at Land Between the Lakes tomorrow, there have been reports of a strange hairy animal running around over there. Also some lost stashes of Moonshine. One might help me see the other.



Might want to give that idea a second thought?

http://searchingforbigfoot.com/The_Beast_Of_LBL

_"A murderous rage had taken place, one so abhorrently appalling that there were few witnesses to the scene that had kept their composure or held their recently eaten dinners down. At first sight, the victims appeared to be butchered by some un-nameable weapon, possibly an axe, or a chainsaw. Upon further inspection, by the first arriving coroner, the wounds on the bodies were determined not to have been caused by a sharp instrument, but rather by some piercing, well-defined claws, and other wounds by some keen, mordantly long incisors."_

Them bigfeets up there seem kinda 'ill- tempered' compared to all these kind and gentle bigfeets we got a running around here in Georgia?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Might want to give that idea a second thought?
> 
> http://searchingforbigfoot.com/The_Beast_Of_LBL
> 
> ...



Good thing I found the moonshine stash early.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 25, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Still on the fence with this guy, but leaning towards a Hoaxer.........Whatcha Think?
> 
> Regardless, it's always cool when a local News Crew gets involved.........
> 
> I heard about this guy and his event, but did not know he was acting like a Homeless man(they have been reporting sightings in the area) in order to get one to come to him..........Whether or not he is a Hoaxer, this is Cool!



That's the same ol' boy what sold that goriller' costume stuffed with possum guts to Tom Biscardi ain't it... that'n he shot here in Georgia. He claimed he got 50k for it... if it works again I'm by-gawd ordering me a goriller' suit off'a Ebay!


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 25, 2013)

My wife has some ribs in the freezer. I'm gonna nail em to a tree and set a trail cam up. Maybe I'll get a pic of the big man.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> My wife has some ribs in the freezer. I'm gonna nail em to a tree and set a trail cam up. Maybe I'll get a pic of the big man.



You need to wear some old dirty worn out clothes, so you will look like a homeless guy. Might want to drink a bottle or two of MD 20/20 before you go out there too.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Good thing I found the moonshine stash early.



Lordy, did you read that whole story? I'll probably have bad dreams and p the bed tonight!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Lordy, did you read that whole story? I'll probably have bad dreams and p the bed tonight!!!



Yeah I read it, dont scare me none, I knew when I started this pursuit of Kentucky Bigfeet, that I might not make it back one day.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah I read it, dont scare me none, I knew when I started this pursuit of Kentucky Bigfeet, that I might not make it back one day.



Yeah... but I was always a thanking I might drank too much likker' or something and take me a day or two to sober up and find my way back to the house (which has happened on a fishing trip or hog hunting expedition a time or two back when my wife was a lot more patient and I was real purty looking)... but getting my big ol' hind-end 'torn limb from limb' and 'feasted upon by a creature with incisor filled, powerful jaws' ain't exactly the ending I got in mind for myself?

I kinda been a planning on living to be about 100 or so and a getting shot by a jealous husband?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Yeah... but I was always a thanking I might drank too much likker' or something and take me a day or two to sober up and find my way back to the house (which has happened on a fishing trip or hog hunting expedition a time or two back when my wife was a lot more patient and I was real purty looking)... but getting my big ol' hind-end 'torn limb from limb' and 'feasted upon by a creature with incisor filled, powerful jaws' ain't exactly the ending I got in mind for myself?
> 
> I kinda been a planning on living to be about 100 or so and a getting shot by a jealous husband?



I believe every word you say. Except the part about you being purty back in the day.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I believe every word you say. Except the part about you being purty back in the day.[/QUOTE
> 
> Well 'purtier' than I am now anyhow!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 26, 2013)

olcowman said:


> That's the same ol' boy what sold that goriller' costume stuffed with possum guts to Tom Biscardi ain't it... that'n he shot here in Georgia. He claimed he got 50k for it... if it works again I'm by-gawd ordering me a goriller' suit off'a Ebay!



I am thinking the Same thing Brother!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 26, 2013)

It appears I might have nearly missed something here !! The search in these parts are suspended until the rain passes !! Anybody know or heard from our leader, Bigfoothunter (aka J.C. Williams) ?? over !!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2013)

I wish someone had told me about the suspendition! My best hobo outfit got a good washing out there. Got most of the wine smell out of it. Nothing observered here.


----------



## buckfiddy (Feb 26, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> My wife has some ribs in the freezer. I'm gonna nail em to a tree and set a trail cam up. Maybe I'll get a pic of the big man.



I'm in trouble...wife is looking for the ribs to fix for supper. She won't understand, she aint a believer.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2013)

Kentucky report. O sightings O suspicious noise. Think I will try it after dark tonight.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2013)

With all this flooding of the rivers in my area, do yall think bigfoot does the dogpaddle to cross a river.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> With all this flooding of the rivers in my area, do yall think bigfoot does the dogpaddle to cross a river.



Actually I think you would be better off moving up on the south slope of a west facing hillside early in the morning following a full moon, when the wind is vectoring out of the east north east at around 5 to 7 miles an hour, on a falling barometer, immediately after a low pressure front comes through out of the southwest.  I have found out that conditions work best for me if you can catch them when it is betwee 57 to 61 degrees F. But I dont get too specific about my hunting like some people on here do.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Actually I think you would be better off moving up on the south slope of a west facing hillside early in the morning following a full moon, when the wind is vectoring out of the east north east at around 5 to 7 miles an hour, on a falling barometer, immediately after a low pressure front comes through out of the southwest.  I have found out that conditions work best for me if you can catch them when it is betwee 57 to 61 degrees F. But I dont get too specific about my hunting like some people on here do.



Thanks for the small tip. Those conditions may me in the works for this area soon! I'll keep this little tip under my hat with the few hairs I have.(Thanks)


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 27, 2013)

wur is our leader ??


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 27, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> wur is our leader ??



I cant find him either..........Last I heard of him, he was headed to Dahlonega for that Bigfoot Conference............Ain't heard a Whoop or a Howl from him since


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 27, 2013)

NW GA... three hours of tree knocking and nuthin.....1.5 hours of rough talkin.....got tired of hearing it so I went to bed....


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 27, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> I cant find him either..........Last I heard of him, he was headed to Dahlonega for that Bigfoot Conference............Ain't heard a Whoop or a Howl from him since



He could be living with a bigfoot family & gathering data..


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 28, 2013)

The local news here had some rookies on there looken for the 10 toed critter. I think they may have driven him deeper in to the woods. You can't pressure him much! All that outa tune hoopen & screechen & outa rythem tree knocken, I fear it will be awhile before 1 is seen around hera. G/L to all.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2013)

Sorry I did submit a report last night, but I stayed out there well after dark hunting. I took my hound dawg Odell with me. Everything was real quite untill about 1 A.M.  and then I heard a loud growling type sound followed by a very foul odor. It did scare me (sorry Olcowman). I grabbed Odell and we got home in record time. When I got home I woke my wife up and was recounting this hair raising trip to her. She said it might have had something to do with the bowl of leftover brown beans I fed Odell right before we left home. Will check this out further in the morning without Odell and beans.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 1, 2013)

I was wondering today...... Does bigfoot say I have not seen a littlefoot in a month now? ( Littlefoot thats us )


----------



## olcowman (Mar 1, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I was wondering today...... Does bigfoot say I have not seen a littlefoot in a month now? ( Littlefoot thats us )



I wonder if all the pictures they take of us are all blurry and grainy looking?

Do you reckon some of em' get to drankin' sometimes and put on a human costume and go to running thru each others yards and such?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 2, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sorry I did submit a report last night, but I stayed out there well after dark hunting. I took my hound dawg Odell with me. Everything was real quite untill about 1 A.M.  and then I heard a loud growling type sound followed by a very foul odor. It did scare me (sorry Olcowman). I grabbed Odell and we got home in record time. When I got home I woke my wife up and was recounting this hair raising trip to her. She said it might have had something to do with the bowl of leftover brown beans I fed Odell right before we left home. Will check this out further in the morning without Odell and beans.





Next time, turn your smart phone on to record


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Some snow on the ground today, I think it will be a good oppurtunity to do some tracking.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 2, 2013)

Snow did not help. Nothing to file tonight.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Snow did not help. Nothing to file tonight.



Alls we got were  a few flurries, but that was way cool!

I have been checking out the whole Rick Dyer has a Dead Body thing.......I am about 99.9% its a Hoax(I think the .1% is just my wish it were true)...........He is as Much a Liar as Obama..............

Too many folks on the Bigfoot Forums are still giving him the Bene of the doubt, but I cant......the BFRO will not give him ANY type of recognition. You cant even talk about it on the BFRO

Burn me twice, shame on me.............No Thanks

Yet, he'll make FAT $$ for another lie


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2013)

Nothing to report from Kentucky.


----------



## Resica (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeti in Pa. tonight!!


----------



## olcowman (Mar 4, 2013)

Well I done went and got the card out of a trailcam I got in one of them real 'squatchy' places up the holler' here behind the house where I been baiting with candy bars and ribs and such... I got to checking the pics... got a couple of armydillers, my neighbor a sneaking over to the trailer park to see his big ol' girlfriend, a hen turkey, 4 deer, a homeless feller a eating my ribs and this...







That was early this morning... so I sobered up some and looked at them again this evening. Unless some of ya'll is a pulling something on me... I done got me a picture of some genuine bigfeets? And it ain't blurry neither...

I reckon the rest of ya'll can just go on to the house now...


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 4, 2013)

Them ain't big feets..... They is obviously costumed up neighbors of yours.   You'll have to get up pretty early to pull that one by ol bitter....nice try though...


----------



## olcowman (Mar 4, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Them ain't big feets..... They is obviously costumed up neighbors of yours.   You'll have to get up pretty early to pull that one by ol bitter....nice try though...



You better look again... or go and get your dang eyes checked! Ain't none of my neighbors down here a buying no gorillers suits that good... not unless they take foodstamps for it! Them theres bigfeets son! 

Give me about a week and you can come down and have you some smoked bigfeets backstraps with me... and don't worry I probably ain't gonna shoot the little un'. I'm hoping I can catch him and train him to do something to make money... dancing, or maybe a rasslin' folks for money, or some kind of rodeo clown act. I ain't sure exactly how smart these things is, but I figure at the very least I'll end up with a purty good hand for getting hay up this summer?

Like ol' Bfriendly says... "I'll save you some crow" LOL


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe it was just the "big ole girlfriend" from the trailer park !! Nothing to report in these parts. over.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 4, 2013)

Your picture is good... I'll give ya that... TOO good.. thats how you can tell its a photoshoped fake....


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 4, 2013)

what did I miss?


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 4, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Well I done went and got the card out of a trailcam I got in one of them real 'squatchy' places up the holler' here behind the house where I been baiting with candy bars and *ribs* and such... I got to checking the pics... got a couple of armydillers, my neighbor a sneaking over to the trailer park to see his big ol' girlfriend, a hen turkey, 4 deer, a homeless feller a eating my ribs and this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you payin attention again brother.......whatcha think about your GA Boy Rick Dyer tryin another Elaborate Hoax........besides the fact that he is at least smart enough to make Stupid Money off of his Hoax.

He dont care about some secret sighting report in a local Newspaper, where he was the Bigfoot in a Costume..........he is looking for Big Money and has been scoring


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what did I miss?



Google Rick Dyer Bigfoot


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 4, 2013)

I am pretty sure thers is something not right about them pictures that Olcowman put on here and when I figure it out I am going to turn him in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 4, 2013)

I know how bigfoot feels; today I was do some investagations in unknown areas..Well someone hollars at me, what are you doing... Get from here & they take off toward me. I put some stuff in motion that I forgot I had. I knew I could get thru that thicket faster than them. I run fast scared..... I crossed a creek with one hop, landed in the middle and came out of it. I was not even wet it happened so fast. Maybe we should be more friendly with our encounters with this 8' tall critter,don't make no fast movements getting a camera. Do not tease him..... Good luck


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am pretty sure thers is something not right about them pictures that Olcowman put on here and when I figure it out I am going to turn him in.



Who can we turn him into?


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Who can we turn him into?



Poof....... He's a possum.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 4, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Poof....... He's a possum.....



I think we should turn him into something he wouldn't like!


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am pretty sure thers is something not right about them pictures that Olcowman put on here and when I figure it out I am going to turn him in.



Thems good pictures... Just too good.... You ain't gonna find no while family a big feets just wollerin around like that posin for a snapshot.....  Photoshopped or I ain't never wrestled them twin girls that lived next to me when I was a yonker .....


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 4, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I think we should turn him into something he wouldn't like!



That's just it...... He ain't never liked the live uns...but we collected a passel of dead urns when we wuz kids.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 5, 2013)

Dog gone it..... nuten to day in N. Fla.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 6, 2013)

Wur is our leader ?? I am beginnin' to get concerned !!   over.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 6, 2013)

Nothing in da valley.  No snow either so I guess the white phase big foot is not going to be seen. Over....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Nothing in da valley.  No snow either so I guess the white phase big foot is not going to be seen. Over....



Plenty of snow here, but still nuttin' anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

I dont think bigfeet like snow. I believe it is the yeti that prefers snow and I dont think there is any proof that the yeti exist in the lower 48.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 6, 2013)

Their migratory... And I've seen one of em in white phase durin the blizzard of 93.  It was eatin the crows that baited in with corn bread and kilt outa the tree in my neighbors yard. All I had was a small camera and it got stole outa my truck a week later so my proof belongs to someone else....


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2013)

New page of history starts here. Saw nothing to day but the area looked good, bigfootie


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> New page of history starts here. Saw nothing to day but the area looked good, bigfootie



! post off!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Their migratory... And I've seen one of em in white phase durin the blizzard of 93.  It was eatin the crows that baited in with corn bread and kilt outa the tree in my neighbors yard. All I had was a small camera and it got stole outa my truck a week later so my proof belongs to someone else....



Now I just dont believe that story. I saw nothing today up here.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now I just dont believe that story. I saw nothing today up here.



I can see who my true friends Are .....


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now I just dont believe that story. I saw nothing today up here.



Don't you just _know_ dem rascals are hard ta spot - white-phase in th' dang snow?
Now yer "_skunk ape_" down in Flarduh, he be black, butcha cain't see 'em cause they's shorter than th' pal-metter bushes.Ever once in a while, you'll see one's haid, when he's hoppin' up trine ta look around and see do anybody be trackin' behindst 'im.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 7, 2013)

All searches in this area have been down graded to a search and recovery effort of our leader, BigfootHunter (AKA JC Williams). over.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

Have you tried a p m


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 7, 2013)

He got blasted 1-7-2013 in Newton County tresspassin' thread and  hadn't been seen or heard from since that time. over


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

They dun't take kindly to tresspasser in Newton, if hes there he can stay unrecovered....


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 7, 2013)

From what I read after doin some recon in his statistics at his profile, they blasted him purty good !! There may not be any hope for recovery !! over.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

Look for buzzars from the roads! Put up a marker by the roadway, its the best we can do.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

So Sad that he wont be around when his thread reaches 1000.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 7, 2013)

Which should be sometime later tonight.....


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 7, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Their migratory... And I've seen one of em in white phase durin the blizzard of 93.  It was eatin the crows that baited in with corn bread and kilt outa the tree in my neighbors yard. All I had was a small camera and it got stole outa my truck a week later so my proof belongs to someone else....



I know who stole your camera.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> So Sad that he wont be around when his thread reaches 1000.



But someone has got to carry on regardless of the loss of a leader !! over.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2013)

Nothing to report today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nothing to report today.



X 1


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nothing to report today.





kmckinnie said:


> X 1



Dittooo.....



Matthew6 said:


> I know who stole your camera.



Unless you develope the film yourself you won't get to see.... them bigfoots wuz nekid......


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 9, 2013)

For some reason, I dont remember this Short Story......pretty sure I have seen the "In Search of" Bigfoot show, but I dont remember this part........guess I'll have to watch it again


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 9, 2013)

Nuthin to report from Birmingham...... Lost the trail in Rainbow city.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Think I will take the day off. My eyes hurt.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 10, 2013)

all quiet up this way !! when does bigfeet breedin season start ?? over.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 10, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^THIS!!  WELCOME!
> 
> Know this though, I got Your Back Brother Bigfoothunter!!!
> 
> ...



I think your encouragement came too late or had no effect on the outcome of our leader !! I think we may hever know what path he took, or what ditch or ravine he may be in !! But we must all stay strong and carry on !! He would want it that way !!! over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 10, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Nuthin to report from Birmingham...... Lost the trail in Rainbow city.....


Ain't no way a closet Ga. Tech fan like you was hangin out in Birmingham.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 10, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> all quiet up this way !! when does bigfeet breedin season start ?? over.



I believe it was Tennyson who said "In the Spring a young bigfoot's fancy lightly turns to thoughts of love.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 10, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I think your encouragement came too late or had no effect on the outcome of our leader !! I think we may hever know what path he took, or what ditch or ravine he may be in !! But we must all stay strong and carry on !! He would want it that way !!! over.



Cant blame me for tryin............make no mistake about it though, noone appointed him leader. Even though this Was his thread, He was merely invited to Tag along with us

I dont understand why the Serious Bigfoot Hunters cant stand the heat of this Campfire

Good Grief, cant we get another Pro in here?  Or should I just say "Next"!

For me, its easy.........Do Be So Serious!!


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 10, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> For me, its easy.........Do Be So Serious!!



Easy now big fella.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

When will we have our first bigfoot Jamboree and peanut boiling.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 10, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> Cant blame me for tryin............make no mistake about it though, noone appointed him leader. Even though this Was his thread, He was merely invited to Tag along with us
> 
> I dont understand why the Serious Bigfoot Hunters cant stand the heat of this Campfire
> 
> ...




I think Dawg needs to step up and take over the role as our leader. Anyone want to second that nomination?


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 10, 2013)

Oh yeah...nothin' new to report from here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

If nominated I will not run, if elected I will not serve. Did not see any bigfoots today but I did run into a couple of ole boys from around Hampton Georgia.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 10, 2013)

Picked up he trail again in Rainbow city...... Oddly enough this one seemed to have walked backwards all the way to Sugar Valley.... Their evolving I tell ya......


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2013)

I could very well have found one today, but an old Georgia boy got me off the trail.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Have yall seen kmc. He left out sat. morning looken. Not a peep sence. He takes this bigfoot hunt pretty serious..... So I don't look for him til he returns. He says if ya can't find bigfoot How ya going to find me. I'll go blow the horn on the truck in the morning. That will get him home in a few days. I have never seen anyone carry so many "sweet sixteen donuts" at 1 time. Sumpen about a trap he kept sayen. Nothing here so far.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 11, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Have yall seen kmc. He left out sat. morning looken. Not a peep sence. He takes this bigfoot hunt pretty serious..... So I don't look for him til he returns. He says if ya can't find bigfoot How ya going to find me. I'll go blow the horn on the truck in the morning. That will get him home in a few days. I have never seen anyone carry so many "sweet sixteen donuts" at 1 time. Sumpen about a trap he kept sayen. Nothing here so far.



 Now we got 2 MIA's !! Something has got to be going on out yonder !! I am outta here into the rain and soon be darkness !! Things seem to be gettin serious !! Will report back !! over.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 11, 2013)

Walked around Nancy Town Lake today, made a few calls and hollers. Thought I might get one out for a mid day stroll to holler back but didn't hear nothing. Did see some stick structures, if I can get back down in the next few days I'm going to take my camera and get some pics. I forgot it today, can't believe I made a rookie mistake like that.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 11, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Now we got 2 MIA's !! Something has got to be going on out yonder !! I am outta here into the rain and soon be darkness !! Things seem to be gettin serious !! Will report back !! over.



Becareful, I followed donuts for aways this afternoon,then the trail went cold Hes a good woodsman,hes caught rattlegators before 2 or 3 days ain't nutten for him.
I'll never forget that time he climbed up to a Ossprey nest after it took his sardines from the dock. Now that was a sight. feather went to flying & the language.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 11, 2013)

Saw nothing today, may have been the rain. Hope yall find kmc.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 11, 2013)

I've tried everything to locate him. I even took a full tall boy buddy weiser and popped the top on it several times before opening it.
Nothing yet, but I did set it down and hollared don't let it get hot....

He'll be home soon.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 12, 2013)

Heard some wood knocks late last night back behind the barn area... hope them feets ain't tryin to get at my horses since all this horse meat in england thang is takin off... I pray it's just a fad and word hadn't slipped out to the BF community...

On a lighter note my possum/chicken cross breeds seem to be farin well....but I'm gonna have to give em more oyster shells cause the eggs is crackin when I shake em out the walnut tree...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

Possums, chickens, oyster shells and horse meat. This thread is being took over by whackos.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Possums, chickens, oyster shells and horse meat. This thread is being took over by whackos.



  horse meat ain't bad and root's not a whacko, he's a closet Yella Jackit fan.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 12, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> horse meat ain't bad and root's not a whacko, he's a closet Yella Jackit fan.



It is a fact I am a Yellow Jacket fan....nothin closet about it...No No:

But mine are True Black and Yellow type Jackets of the Calhoun High School variety... I've only cheered for the baby poot yellow and blue jackets once and that was this years Bowl game....you see how that worked out....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 12, 2013)

No activity up here today.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 13, 2013)

nuttin nuttin at all. over.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 13, 2013)

Guess who showed up to day with a bigfoot hangover
Said it was part of the plan walking railroad tracks in the woods wheren old ragged pants and jacket M/D 20 20 bottles where everywhere in the back of the truck. His dog smelled like wine. Said it was cover scent.. Nothing, thinks he found a b/f bed but then remembered that is where he camped..


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 13, 2013)

dont make me look for big feet


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> dont make me look for big feet



Never thought I see two real bigfeet right on this computer. Amazing.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Guess who showed up to day with a bigfoot hangover
> Said it was part of the plan walking railroad tracks in the woods wheren old ragged pants and jacket M/D 20 20 bottles where everywhere in the back of the truck. His dog smelled like wine. Said it was cover scent.. Nothing, thinks he found a b/f bed but then remembered that is where he camped..



Have to give him a B for effort.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Never thought I see two real bigfeet right on this computer. Amazing.


they swing by every now and again


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 13, 2013)

Boys I put everything to the test! I stayed after it for several days. I had bigfoot calls I ordered off E-Bay for some change. I followed the instructions. Seen several turkeys. Traveled railroad tracks and meet some nice folks out there, they didn't seem to mind drinken with me. I even had one feller offered me a half of a half of a twinkie.
Back at it soon. If it was easy everyone would do it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Jim Thompson said:


> they swing by every now and again


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I think you are taking the easy way out km. Dem track you were on are pretty easy to follow.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 13, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I think you are taking the easy way out km. Dem track you were on are pretty easy to follow.



 I know.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 14, 2013)

A long day with no sightings.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 14, 2013)

You stopped to early today. With this daylight savings time now. They don't move till late. Plus I've figured out a way to get one. Put up Bigfoot crossing signs. Like the deer crossing signs. We all know the deer see these signs and flock to them. Should be no different with Bigfoots. Right??


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2013)

Two days straight with no sightings. I did find an old railroad track that looks promising though.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Two days straight with no sightings. I did find an old railroad track that looks promising though.



Bigfoots use railroad tracks to migrate. Keep a watch on them. Nothing new here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

I followed the tracks both ways.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 17, 2013)

Went hiking today, looked for tracks but didn't find any.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

buckfiddy said:


> Went hiking today, looked for tracks but didn't find any.



Just listen for a train and follow the noise.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 17, 2013)

I am having trouble stayin' focused with our leader missin  !! Somebody needs to step forward and carry on !!over.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I am having trouble stayin' focused with our leader missin  !! Somebody needs to step forward and carry on !!over.



I think you just did! Congrads for taking over! Over.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 17, 2013)

Boy howdy it shore don't take too long to figure out who your friends are when it comes to huntin' bigfeets!!! Here I am... laid fer' seven days straight in a hole I done wallered out in the ground... a laying there a camouflaged with nothing to keep me company but a 22 magnum, a bag of cheetos, 2 cases of beer and a paint bucket to do my bussiness in... laying in wait in the cold, the rain, the bugs, and two very annoying chipmunks a trying to run off up my britches leg the whole time... all this in the hopes of getting me off a sniper shot on one of them bigfeets I posted for ya'll in them pictures the other day!!!

Ain't nary a soul said nothing bout "reckon where olcowman is" or "anybody heard from Bubba"? Nah... ya'lls a carrying on bout electing us another leader to replace the feller what started this thread and getting all tore up caused kmckinnie done swallered up all the M/D 20-20 and wandered off down the railroad tracks again? 

I bout got me a mad-on now... I might just go off and start me my own bigfeets huntin' club...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2013)

We didn't think nothing about it. It's not like you have never just up and disappeared for two or three weeks before. Plus you has 2 cases of beer. That alone kept you going for a day and a half.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 17, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Boy howdy it shore don't take too long to figure out who your friends are when it comes to huntin' bigfeets!!! Here I am... laid fer' seven days straight in a hole I done wallered out in the ground... a laying there a camouflaged with nothing to keep me company but a 22 magnum, a bag of cheetos, 2 cases of beer and a paint bucket to do my bussiness in... laying in wait in the cold, the rain, the bugs, and two very annoying chipmunks a trying to run off up my britches leg the whole time... all this in the hopes of getting me off a sniper shot on one of them bigfeets I posted for ya'll in them pictures the other day!!!
> 
> Ain't nary a soul said nothing bout "reckon where olcowman is" or "anybody heard from Bubba"? Nah... ya'lls a carrying on bout electing us another leader to replace the feller what started this thread and getting all tore up caused kmckinnie done swallered up all the M/D 20-20 and wandered off down the railroad tracks again?
> 
> I bout got me a mad-on now... I might just go off and start me my own bigfeets huntin' club...





KyDawg said:


> We didn't think nothing about it. It's not like you have never just up and disappeared for two or three weeks before. Plus you has 2 cases of beer. That alone kept you going for a day and a half.



Now you have the right mindset to get it done! No chipmunks gona stop you.
The election is over "greg" got it.

Ky wasn't worried, so I was not worried. Besides I still want to hang around a barrel tell feet stories while sippen we some 20/20 under the bridge trussals.

I like a 22mag.  Welcome back. Whats your next adventure." olcowman live from the bigfeet woods"


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 18, 2013)

kmck is out there in the mud, it rained here today and he likes to woller. He says when nutten is happenen out dare he makes mud angels.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Buck killers Wife said:


> kmck is out there in the mud, it rained here today and he likes to woller. He says when nutten is happenen out dare he makes mud angels.



Just like him to waste a good BF hunting day playing in the mud.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 18, 2013)

You can't stop to play in the mud when sqautchin. You never know when it's goin' to get serious.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2013)

Where is my feet hunten buddy"olcowman"

I know fitty I was tring to makem think I was playing. Luring them out. Putten the nekky on em. Nutten but clay between da toes.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Likely story, I think you were just goofing off.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 19, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Boy howdy it shore don't take too long to figure out who your friends are when it comes to huntin' bigfeets!!! Here I am... laid fer' seven days straight in a hole I done wallered out in the ground... a laying there a camouflaged with nothing to keep me company but a 22 magnum, a bag of cheetos, 2 cases of beer and a paint bucket to do my bussiness in... laying in wait in the cold, the rain, the bugs, and two very annoying chipmunks a trying to run off up my britches leg the whole time... all this in the hopes of getting me off a sniper shot on one of them bigfeets I posted for ya'll in them pictures the other day!!!
> 
> Ain't nary a soul said nothing bout "reckon where olcowman is" or "anybody heard from Bubba"? Nah... ya'lls a carrying on bout electing us another leader to replace the feller what started this thread and getting all tore up caused kmckinnie done swallered up all the M/D 20-20 and wandered off down the railroad tracks again?
> 
> I bout got me a mad-on now... I might just go off and start me my own bigfeets huntin' club...





kmckinnie said:


> Now you have the right mindset to get it done! No chipmunks gona stop you.
> The election is over "greg" got it.
> 
> Ky wasn't worried, so I was not worried. Besides I still want to hang around a barrel tell feet stories while sippen we some 20/20 under the bridge trussals.
> ...



No greg didnt/aint !! I is just a worker !!over.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 19, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> No greg didnt/aint !! I is just a worker !!over.



Looks to me like you done been elected 'head' bigfeets hunter here? I reckon Bfriendly'll let you wear his 'o-fficial' sasquatcher hat and you'll get to hold the hammer at the next meeting... ain't much too it... just bang the hammer on a stump or something when we vote on something or another or if things start getting rowdy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

olcowman said:


> Looks to me like you done been elected 'head' bigfeets hunter here? I reckon Bfriendly'll let you wear his 'o-fficial' sasquatcher hat and you'll get to hold the hammer at the next meeting... ain't much too it... just bang the hammer on a stump or something when we vote on something or another or if things start getting rowdy.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

Bf dont like elected people. Look what happened to out last leader.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bf dont like elected people. Look what happened to out last leader.



Yeah !! What I am potty mouth talkin bout !! Who the potty mouth voted me in or who the potty mouth done the nominatein!! Potty mouth !! I nominate NCHillbilly fer our leader  !!! Potty mouth !! I never got a vote cause I was out lookin fer the the other potty mouth leader !! potty mouth !! over.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2013)

You in now greg. Thats what the n in your avy stands for.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 19, 2013)

We are happy for you. Congrad
Nothing in N. Fla to day. over.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats to our new leader! Still nothin' to report.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 20, 2013)

over.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm fixing to go on back and get in my hole... taking more beer this time so they ain't no telling how long I'll be gone this time round? Unless of course I get lucky and some unsuspecting bigfeets mess up and come a rambling thru there purty quick... some of ya'll might need to stay by the phone cause I know I'm a gonna need some help a dragging one of them thangs out? 

I found this on the web and figured some of ya'll might find it handy...







BTW... I'm letting the little ones walk... I'm trophy hunting only this trip... want me one of them 11 footers that'll go 1200+... I done told my wife if I do get one and after I get it mounted, we'll have to buy us a doublewide to put the thang in! She's all excited!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 20, 2013)

We may never hear from olcowman again. I hope he did not take that old hound with him, I really liked that dog.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We may never hear from olcowman again. I hope he did not take that old hound with him, I really liked that dog.



Hold on... I done come back to the house and got me some more beers and some more bait. I got hungry last night and eat all the candy up... 

Fixing to head back out...


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 21, 2013)

That's why I quit trout fishin with gummy bears....


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 21, 2013)

There are headed north now, winter is over and the moskiteteos will eat you alive soon in the swamps. Good luck on sightings up there.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Nothing to report from Ky. today, maybe they are heading this way. I did see a fox and 2 possums.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 22, 2013)

ag yellav ragus...... Sounding all clear.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> ag yellav ragus...... Sounding all clear.....



I done told you to stay outta here with dem wild stories.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 22, 2013)

Ky, thanks for the heads up.  Im gonna go check them mayhaws this weekend!! I think we might be on to something here


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 22, 2013)

Wheres Greg our leader? over.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Mar 22, 2013)

female Sasquatches are erroneously being reported as 'Cougars' at the Lorena's on Sataurday nights...


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> female Sasquatches are erroneously being reported as 'Cougars' at the Lorena's on Sataurday nights...


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Where is this Lorena's? I am looking for a new place to hunt and this sounds interesting.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Where is this Lorena's? I am looking for a new place to hunt and this sounds interesting.



Dawsonville, GA


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Wheres Greg our leader? over.



greg is right here !! i am being quiet, i thank i got a foot on the run!!  and i ain't ya'lls potty mouth leader !! will report back. over.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 22, 2013)

Leader cant hold back info.


----------



## buckfiddy (Mar 23, 2013)

Found some strange black hair on my uncles pasture fence in Banks county this morning. He has some angus cows in there and I wonder if a bigfoot ain't stalking them. Going to keep a check on the situation.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 24, 2013)

Nothing moving up here at all.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 25, 2013)

Been follerin bigfeet chikins !! Them are some ugly chikins (kinda look like buzzards) !! Thought they might lead me  to their hen house, then a bigfeet might show !! I lost 'em when they flew over a high ridge top !!! The search will continue !! over.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 28, 2013)

Do yall know the differance between bigfoot and a hard worken President?

Bigfoot has been sighted!!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2013)

No movement at all up here today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 29, 2013)

whew..... made it....

That was close.....report to follow.....


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 29, 2013)

Them bigfeet chickens are hard to get close to at times !! The rooster ones shor do get all fluffed up sometimes !! Very hard to foller when they fly over the ridge tops !! over.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 29, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Them bigfeet chickens are hard to get close to at times !! The rooster ones shor do get all fluffed up sometimes !! Very hard to foller when they fly over the ridge tops !! over.



Dont think our leader should be wasting time chasing turkeys. I know good and well that is what you are doing.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 29, 2013)

nothing to report.... I was mistaken....


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 29, 2013)

Good grief ya'll....anyone been watching whats been going on in Myakka state park in FL? Town hall meeting tonight....unfortunately I cant get down there til the last weekend in April.......Dont know why I never chased Skunk Apes when I lived down there.........better late than never, I guess


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Dont think our leader should be wasting time chasing turkeys. I know good and well that is what you are doing.


Well now !! Last time I checked, the leader can do as he pleases !! Look at that monkey lookin' feller up yonder in Washinton !! over.


bfriendly said:


> Good grief ya'll....anyone been watching whats been going on in Myakka state park in FL? Town hall meeting tonight....unfortunately I cant get down there til the last weekend in April.......Dont know why I never chased Skunk Apes when I lived down there.........better late than never, I guess



Guess I have missin alot lately !! And the leader should not miss the obivous stuff !! I have failed ya'll !!   I nominate kydawg to take over as leader !! I resign !! Potty mouth.....I don't know the difference tween a turkey and bigfeet chickens !! over.

And besides, I need a few days off in a few days to go down to Charlane Plantation to visit with my friend Chuck before he leaves goin outta town fer a while !! over.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm hearin that baboon screams will attract bigfeets..... Just when I got rid of my last baboon.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 30, 2013)

You could try a piebald possum.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 30, 2013)

Them is about as common as bigfeets....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 31, 2013)

Nothing to report today, guess all them kids out chasing eggs scared them off.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 1, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nothing to report today, guess all them kids out chasing eggs scared them off.



I wonder how many eggs them Bigfoots found


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 1, 2013)

I was at it for days. Living off the land just like big foot. I swiped a picknic basket from a state boat landing( not disclosing area). I got beer outa coolers that where in the back of trucks( turkey hunting camps) at night. 1 dog barked at me while I was getting beer & a man came out and asked the dog" What are you barking at! Shut up!" Nothing to report, but it was fun.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

And when you got back them bigfeet had you all riled up. I believe you were close to one k. Saw nothing here today.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 1, 2013)

I heard at least three solid brush noises that is almost certain to be a actual Bigfoot.  Heard an additional muffled noise that was some sort of communication of an evolved creature. Or not...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 1, 2013)

Prolly a Piebald possum.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 2, 2013)

from this day forward....all my dedicated bigfeet searches to get possitive evidenece is over !! Uncle Si has confirmed all that needs be !! from now on....i will be searchin fer my own knowledge and not that to share with others !! over.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 2, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> from this day forward....all my dedicated bigfeet searches to get possitive evidenece is over !! Uncle Si has confirmed all that needs be !! from now on....i will be searchin fer my own knowledge and not that to share with others !! over.


So you got your feelins hurt cause you was skunked by a skunk ape?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 2, 2013)

He was elected prez here and now is resigning. That ain't going to work here........


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 2, 2013)

If nominated I will not run.  If elected I will not swerve....


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2013)

He never had his heart in it anyway. Soon as turkey season came in he went traipsin off after them and claimed he was teradactyl hunting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 4, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> If nominated I will not run.  If elected I will not swerve....


Obama? That you?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Obama? That you?



That is him allright. Nothing moving up here at all.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2013)

MC for leader. He knows his bigfeets.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 9, 2013)

Hows come the LEO's always see them?



http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=38309


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2013)

They trained in expert surveillance. Seen nothing up here.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 9, 2013)

Nothing to report........

well.......


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 16, 2013)

Them bigfeet chickens is some smart ones !! They are gettin wise to me bein' there !! Don't thank they are goin to be any help by leadin me to their leader !! Gona have to change tactics !! over.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm with ya gerg.....gonna try some tree knocks this evening and put out a couple of live possums with baby back ribs strapped to em....this is 100% fool proof!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2013)

Been no activity up this way.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 16, 2013)

I just got a beagle. A fellow hunt said look at the size of his feet, what you going to use him for? I said thats a bigfoot beagle and I'm training him to track bigfoot. Wish me luck.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a major breakthrough to report! I was out looking around today, and I found a set of smokin' fresh bigfoot tracks in a muddy spot beside the hiking trail (see attached photo evidence.) I followed them for about half a mile, and finally lost them. Right near where I lost them, though, there was this great big old beardy, barefooted hippy feller with long dreadlocks and wearin' a tie-dyed tshirt and some old cutoff overhalls sittin' on a rock beside the creek eatin' carrot sticks and readin' the Mother Earth News magazine and  listenin' to the Grateful Dead on his little music gizmo. I thought he mighta saw the bigfoot pass by, so I went over and asked him about it. He just looked at me real funny and said something about no, no bigfoots, but he had just saw a big ol' dumb hick.  I told him I wasn't lookin' for none of them, just bigfoots. He went back to readin' his magazine and put his little earphones back in his ears and started ignoring me then, so I couldn't get any more info out of him. I'm excited, though-if it passed by there once, maybe it will again. I'll be watchin' that trail closely for awhile.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 17, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 19, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Good job.



Yep !! good job !! The state of NC's tax dollars hard at work !! Keep it up my friend !!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 19, 2013)

p-nut have you seen anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 19, 2013)

Good work Hillbilly we need more serious and dedicated hunters like you and a lot less of these kooks this site seems to attract


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 20, 2013)

Wur did everbody go ??   I thank the bigfeet around may be in the bottom of the local lakes around here !! Got all the fish runnin fer the banks like they tryin to get outta the water !!


----------



## bfriendly (May 21, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Wur did everbody go ??   I thank the bigfeet around may be in the bottom of the local lakes around here !! Got all the fish runnin fer the banks like they tryin to get outta the water !!



I been following the Myakka Skunk Ape sighting and follow up investigation. Then when I was down there, my bud and I went out there....saw Lots of Hog sign, a sow with Piglets, but no BF signs........also saw 3 Osceola Turkeys and Len saw a Bobcat

It was very cool to be in this Exact same spot



I have this same place on video and Snookman and I went out there...............Very cool


----------



## KyDawg (May 21, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Wur did everbody go ??   I thank the bigfeet around may be in the bottom of the local lakes around here !! Got all the fish runnin fer the banks like they tryin to get outta the water !!



Big Foot season has been closed up here for the last month. It is illegal to look at one right now even if you see it. So even I had seen one I would not admit it on a public forum like this for fear of being


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 22, 2013)

Has anybody seed J.C. Williams, AKA Bigfoothunter !!! Ain't seed him since they tarred and feathered him down in Newton County (where ever that is), back in January !!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Big Foot season has been closed up here for the last month. It is illegal to look at one right now even if you see it. So even I had seen one I would not admit it on a public forum like this for fear of being



Like KyDawg might say, nothing happening with Big Foot down here in Metro Atlanta.  

Now, on the lighter side for recent reported Sasquatch activities . . .  



http://cryptoreports.com/messin-wit-sasquatch-new-videos 

*Messin Wit Sasquatch* 

May 17, 2013 










Messin' with Sasquatch: The Coop

 

Published on May 13, 2013

"Sasquatch visit chicken friends." 



Messin' with Sasquatch: All Dolled Up

 

Published on May 13, 2013

"Sasquatch no girl!" 



Messin' with Sasquatch: Hose



Published on May 13, 2013

"Sasquatch thirsty."


----------



## Dub (May 22, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Has anybody seed J.C. Williams, AKA Bigfoothunter !!! Ain't seed him since they tarred and feathered him down in Newton County (where ever that is), back in January !!



Good riddance for all the fairy tale seekers and this childish rubbish.


----------



## GA DAWG (May 26, 2013)

Kydawg, I just saw breaking news on tv. Now Ky has a sheepsquatch. They got horns and kill stuff. Ain't near as tame as a Bigfoot. Go find us one. Be careful.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 27, 2013)

Dub said:


> Good riddance for all the fairy tale seekers and this childish rubbish.


----------



## KyDawg (May 27, 2013)

I am ready to get back on the hunt. There is a rubbish pile down the road I want to observe.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2013)

Rubbish ?? What chew talkin bout ?? 

I still thank they hidein in the bottom of the lakes round here !!


----------



## olcowman (Jun 18, 2013)

*Lord help us...*


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

Olcowman is back, I know it is bigfoot hunting time now.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 18, 2013)

That video left me shaking with anticipation.


----------



## scott44 (Jun 18, 2013)

Whats the rules on shooting bigfoot any how. Nothin in the hunting rule book about it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2013)

I can't tell the difference between the bigfoot hollars they did in that trailer and the screamin they did in the movie deliverance. Makes you wonder what they's really up to.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Jun 18, 2013)

Bigfoothunter said:


> Well I could conjure one from my files for you.
> 
> Last year a man contacted me to tell me of an unusual event that happened to him in 09. The man wishes to remain anonymous, because he felt that he would be ridiculed. This is his story...
> 
> ...



Really? Small world! I spent my honeymoon at Cohutta WMA near the Jack's River during the summer of 09. 
Sorry things got out of hand - we were crazy kids in love!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

So you are the one that stated this oldfella. You are a very bad pot stirrer.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2013)

I need Gregg n Clayton to come to Ky and help me identify some foot prints.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 19, 2013)

In case anyone wants to try to improve your Bigfoot hunting opportunities . . .  



http://cryptoreports.com/best-and-worse-states-for-bigfoot-to-live 

Best and Worse States For Bigfoot To Live 

June 12, 2013



> *11 Best States For Bigfoot To Live *
> 
> 1. Washington State
> 
> ...


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 19, 2013)

I see our leader, Bigfoothunter (aka J.C. Williams) showed his face 5-28 but didn't say nuttin !! Did he escape from captivety down in Newton Co there for a brief time  ya reckon ??


----------



## Stickemdeep (Jun 22, 2013)

He's mia


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 22, 2013)

and has been fer sometime !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2013)

Stickemdeep said:


> He's mia



So are the bigfeets up here in Ky.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 26, 2013)

All calm in these parts !! Anybody seed our leader Bigfoothunter aka J.C. Williams ?? Last seed down in Newton County !! Where ever that is !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 26, 2013)

Nothing moving up here today Gregg.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 4, 2013)

Had to come in and suspend the search !! Got water in my eyes !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Had to come in and suspend the search !! Got water in my eyes !!



That is an unacceptable excuse. Do you think bigfeets just vanish when it rains. Now dry off and get back out there.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 4, 2013)

I think I'll go after one tonight. All the fireworks might Skeer one right to me.  Plus Im re naming these in north Ga. They are to be known as North Ga mountain monkeys now. I think with that name. I can get the mountain monster tv show people down here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Nothing moving up here today Gregg.



Well, I think I know why. I've been doing some serious in-depth research the last couple of weeks. What has happened is that the Kentucky Wolfman has run bigfeet out of there. He was so skeered that he moved across the Ohio River and calls hisself the Grassman now.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> That is an unacceptable excuse. Do you think bigfeets just vanish when it rains. Now dry off and get back out there.



otay


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 4, 2013)

Think I almost saw one today. It could have been the Kentucky wolfman though.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

No activity at all up here. Ready to try a different area or start hunting the Ky Wolfman.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 15, 2013)

Id move to WV. They have a wampus beast. Its a souped up black panther.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 15, 2013)

I cant afford to move I have went through my retirement looking for BF right here.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I cant afford to move I have went through my retirement looking for BF right here.



Me either and too !! Potty mouth....I have had to go back to work !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 16, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Me either and too !! Potty mouth....I have had to go back to work !!!



I may have to go back to work if I dont find him soon. I still have a few guns left to sale.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 18, 2013)

Anybody know anythang about our leader J.C. Williams (aka bigfoothunter) ???!!!!   I am getting very concerned about his welfare !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Anybody know anythang about our leader J.C. Williams (aka bigfoothunter) ???!!!!   I am getting very concerned about his welfare !!


How do you know he is on welfare, and why does it concern you?


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How do you know he is on welfare, and why does it concern you?



If he hunts bigfeet long, he will be on welfare. Just ask Gregg or me.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jul 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> If he hunts bigfeet long, he will be on welfare. Just ask Gregg or me.



Yep !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2013)

Saw absolutely nothing today. Unless you count groundhogs and somebody's cows that got out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 25, 2013)

As soon as bow season starts, I'm going to bigfoot hunt and deer hunt together. Kinda like a combo hunt.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Jul 25, 2013)

I just seen me a bigfoot.  He just walked into my office he's old, grey, 6'5" and wears a size 15 1/2 shoe now them's some big ole feet.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 25, 2013)

7MAGMIKE said:


> I just seen me a bigfoot.  He just walked into my office he's old, grey, 6'5" and wears a size 15 1/2 shoe now them's some big ole feet.



DId he give you a raise or fire you?


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 26, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> As soon as bow season starts, I'm going to bigfoot hunt and deer hunt together. Kinda like a combo hunt.



The tree banging and primordial screaming will not help the deer hunting part much.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 26, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> The tree banging and primordial screaming will not help the deer hunting part much.



Never gave that part much thought.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 31, 2013)

Going after the South East Alabama Foot early in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2013)

Saw absolutely nothing this weekend.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 9, 2013)

Supposedly another N GA mtn Bigfoot caught on tape....I think its a fake though..........Just another Idjut


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 9, 2013)

Might not be fake. Here's a new Bigfoot track.  Its big and a foot ain't it?


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 9, 2013)

We are headed to put up some stands tomorrow.  I am kind of on edge about this, I understand there has been some tree knocking, howls and other indications that there is a bigfoot in the mountains of WV.  What precautions should I take?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 9, 2013)

Been workin in the Highlands NC area. Doin some hootin and tree knockin a few times a day !! Nothing to report from up that way !!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2013)

Dont take your threma cell. I have heard they scare bigfeets away.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2013)

Thought I smelled one today, but it was my old Walker hound. He had leftover beans for supper.


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 12, 2013)

Was supposedly one frequenting the retirement community down the road but I haven't seen hide nor hair. Central Fl. by the way.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2013)

Nothing to report from Kentucky.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 19, 2013)

Hunted hard today and all I saw was a 3 legged coyote.


----------



## cledus84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I was in the woods yesterday and was spooked as I heard some sort of growling with some hissing and scraping. Come to find out Eugene takes his cloths to hangout to dry to our hunting property. Still no sign of hairy foot, I mean big foot.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

That was a close call.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2013)

The reason I have not reported lately is because I have befriended a small family group of them.... Wish I could go into more details at this time.....


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 20, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The reason I have not reported lately is because I have befriended a small family group of them.... Wish I could go into more details at this time.....



What Co.?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 20, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> The reason I have not reported lately is because I have befriended a small family group of them.... Wish I could go into more details at this time.....



Be careful, K. That oldest girl one is real friendly towards strange men folk. My cousin Barney met them two winters ago while he was out huntin' him a buck deer. Said it was three days before he could get loose from her and get back home. He ain't come out of his trailer house bedroom since.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> What Co.?



Quitman! Thats all for now! Well there is one more thing I need...... I found what they love and will come to me IF I have plenty of it.. I hate to ask you all this favor... Could yall help me purchase...... Em this is tough asken..

They love Budweiser. Need several cases a week


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 20, 2013)

T.P. said:


> Be careful, K. That oldest girl one is real friendly towards strange men folk. My cousin Barney met them two winters ago while he was out huntin' him a buck deer. Said it was three days before he could get loose from her and get back home. He ain't come out of his trailer house bedroom since.



Oh don't think I ain't tangled withem, It was a every which way but loose kinda deal. Playing dead didn't work.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 20, 2013)

Dont give them beer K, it makes them more elusive.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 22, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Quitman! Thats all for now! Well there is one more thing I need...... I found what they love and will come to me IF I have plenty of it.. I hate to ask you all this favor... Could yall help me purchase...... Em this is tough asken..
> 
> They love Budweiser. Need several cases a week



I bet they dug that hole you ran off in the other day!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 22, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> I bet they dug that hole you ran off in the other day!



They were trying to get us stuck so we would walk out and then they would get the beer cooler.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 24, 2013)

Not peep of  anythang up this way !! Tree rats are in season so maybe a trek away from the creeks a fishin will turn up something !! over


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2013)

I have seen nothing up here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 25, 2013)

Inorder to see one you have to be supaningy


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 29, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Inorder to see one you have to be supaningy



Huh ??   Wur is JC Williams (aka Bigfoothunter) ??


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Huh ??   Wur is JC Williams (aka Bigfoothunter) ??



Translation: You gotta sneak up on them. Well that dont work up here. Seen nothing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 30, 2013)

Still nothing here.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh, they are there alright.  You are just not in the proper condition to experience them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 30, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Oh, they are there alright.  You are just not in the proper condition to experience them.



This looks like a great weekend for some sighting then!


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 30, 2013)

Saw one today in downtown Atlanta!!! But upon taking a second look, I realized it was just a "Wookie" attending the Dragon Con event in Atlanta this weekend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 30, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Oh, they are there alright.  You are just not in the proper condition to experience them.



I'll prolly be seeing them just fine by about 9:00 tonight, then.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 1, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Oh, they are there alright.  You are just not in the proper condition to experience them.



Like back in the 70's ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 8, 2013)

All is quiet in these parts !! A little tree knockin and yells ain't gettin any response !!  over


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> All is quiet in these parts !! A little tree knockin and yells ain't gettin any response !!  over


It's time for the rut. Have you tried playing banjo music?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 12, 2013)

Banger music didn't work !! Any other suggestions/help is appreciated by the Bigfoot hunter clan !! over


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2013)

I would try some Sly and The Family Stone.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 13, 2013)

Today we tried playin some get tar music. All that showed was some tanned lookin women wear tight clothes with big bellies !! Thought we had one good thang goin up around Highlands, NC. Turned out to be a rich woman with a lot of facial hair drivein' a beemer !! over


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 13, 2013)

Some drum beating may have helped!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2013)

This weather got them messed-up up here. I have seen 0.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 16, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Like back in the 70's ??



80's weren't too bad either

Actually, I think thats when it got good


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm lookin out my back window right now at what looks like a big, tall, hairy thing walking in back of the house. It's walking away now, long strides, arms slung low and swinging by it's side, and kind of hunched over. Biggest head I've ever seen. Ohhh, it just dropped to it's knees and started digging in the ground, like it's tryin to find something. It's back on it's feet now, and starting to kind of make it's way toward the shed. I can't make out the details cause it's kind of fuzzy. My wife just sat down beside me to see what I am so excited about. She even brought some fresh tea, some gloves, and my glasses. Now it looks like it's trying



Hey y'all, this is snooks wife. I just sent him out back to help his uncle Earl fix the sprinkler system.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2013)

Quiet here.


----------



## hornhunter79 (Sep 18, 2013)

I wonder if it likes bfo?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Anybody having any luck, I thought I saw something, but it turned out to be a Buzzard riding on a goat's back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody having any luck, I thought I saw something, but it turned out to be a Buzzard riding on a goat's back.


Yep, as a matter of fact I had some luck last week. The job site we're on is off in the country with a swamp not too far off and some good Oak ridges around it. The masons were cleaning up their stuff late in the day gettin ready to go home and were beating the dried mortar out of their wheel barrow. When they stopped we heard three very clear tree knocks to our east, towards the swamp.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, as a matter of fact I had some luck last week. The job site we're on is off in the country with a swamp not too far off and some good Oak ridges around it. The masons were cleaning up their stuff late in the day gettin ready to go home and were beating the dried mortar out of their wheel barrow. When they stopped we heard three very clear tree knocks to our east, towards the swamp.



Might be the most promising report of the year. Wish I could head that way now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Might be the most promising report of the year. Wish I could head that way now.


It was interesting to say the least, and totally unexpected.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was interesting to say the least, and totally unexpected.



Dont crowd him to much Hugh, they are very Jumpy.


----------



## T.P. (Sep 22, 2013)

hornhunter79 said:


> I wonder if it likes bfo?



Bigfoot oats? Yes they will tear them up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 22, 2013)

One just walked in my garage and said he came up through Flordah.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2013)

I knew the non-believers would hijack this thread sooner or later.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Any sightings down that way. Figured Greg would have something to report by now. Nothing here.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Sep 28, 2013)

Yall ran Bigfoothunter off around post 300. . .yet yall are still posting.  Mostly the same 6 people. . . and to think, i read all of it.  Dang!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Flaustin1 said:


> Yall ran Bigfoothunter off around post 300. . .yet yall are still posting.  Mostly the same 6 people. . . and to think, i read all of it.  Dang!



Well at least you have learn some thing not to do when bigfoot hunting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 28, 2013)

Will a bigfoot poop in the woods?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 28, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Any sightings down that way. Figured Greg would have something to report by now. Nothing here.



Hey Dawg !! I been off track fer a few days. Nothing to report down this way. I have been amused at my first encounter with Hammerhead worms !! Them are stranger than Bigfeets !!

As fer Bigfoothunter, he was last seed down in Newton County (where ever that is) some months back !!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Will a bigfoot poop in the woods?



I would say yes to that one. But I cant prove it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

These latest news stories of a bigfoot in Kentucky, got me pumped up. I am going to to spending a lot more time out there hunting now.


----------



## Dub (Oct 3, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> These latest news stories of a bigfoot in Kentucky, got me pumped up. I am going to to spending a lot more time out there hunting now.





Yup.


Dr. Ketchum said they were a byproduct of humans breeding apes.














No wonder they were found in Kentucky.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 3, 2013)

Here's some evidence. Im posting it again.Im gonna get him.
Even found one fresh kill.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 3, 2013)

These are some good reports with great info! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 3, 2013)

That's why I love this place.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

Dub said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> Dr. Ketchum said they were a byproduct of humans breeding apes.
> ...



That was very hurtful Dub.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2013)

"Dennis Pfoul, the group's project manager, showed footage of what he believes belongs to a Sasquatch in the snow in Kentucky close to an area where a bigfoot hunter only known as KyDawg has been recently reprorted several sightings". Pfowl knows his stuff.


----------



## Hankus (Oct 3, 2013)

gonna gather my halftime lookers an look this weekend


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> "Dennis Pfoul, the group's project manager, showed footage of what he believes belongs to a Sasquatch in the snow in Kentucky close to an area where a bigfoot hunter only known as KyDawg has been recently reprorted several sightings". Pfowl knows his stuff.



I hope your hunt is for pictures and not to kill.

You would be the most hated man in America if you kill Bigfoot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> So are the bigfeets up here in Ky.



Seems so.

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/bigfoot-existence-backed-dna-video-report-article-1.1473883


----------



## Dub (Oct 4, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Here's some evidence. Im posting it again.Im gonna get him.
> Even found one fresh kill.



Fresh kill that Bigfoot just drug out to the road.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 4, 2013)

I think he mighta been dragging it across the rd I came up on him. He dropped it and ran!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 4, 2013)

what did i miss?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2013)

Nothing much, Pfowl thinks he has proof of them in Ky.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 4, 2013)

Here either !! They did cancel leaf lookin season along the 441 corridor !!


----------



## bfriendly (Oct 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Seems so.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/bigfoot-existence-backed-dna-video-report-article-1.1473883



This "Erickson Project" is pretty much the biggest thing in Mainstream BF land........it has been years in the making and I am hesitant to believe it all.

Here is the Video of the supposedly Sleeping Bigfoot



This would be cool if it were real


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't think they'd hide it if they really found one. Do you? I mean Id be hollering everywhere letting it be seen.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 11, 2013)

Its getting a little cooler now so I will start back on my explorations for more bigfoot events. Such as the migration to the southern half of there natural ranges. 
In other words I be sippen on shine looken for his smelly hide.....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

Allready cool here and I am back at it. No luck so far.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Allready cool here and I am back at it. No luck so far.


 
Ever occur to you KY that you are not very good at bigfooting?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2013)

doenightmare said:


> Ever occur to you KY that you are not very good at bigfooting?



I am learing as I go, I am getting better though, I snuck up on 2 groundhogs last week.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 14, 2013)

Nothing to report out of the ordinary here. I just keep looking for that big skunk ape. He has got to smell to get that name!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 14, 2013)

Skunk Ape aint no Bigfeets.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 15, 2013)

The skunk ape parts his hair different that Bigfeets.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 15, 2013)

Reports are slow coming in, well no reports came in!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2013)

I am gonna try my luck over in Virginia later this week. Will update.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm doing this for the challenge & I need new leads. There has got to be some locals in the N. Fla, S Ga. & S Ala. that have seen something.

I am going to go and venture for them, I was thinking about bar hoppen across the south east on weekend til I find someone that has some eye witness accounts.....
Wish me luck!!!
kmck


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

You could try that K. No luck in the Bars, uh I mean woods of northern Virginia.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 17, 2013)

All the leaf lookers got 'em spooked right now in these parts. Maybe when the leaf lookin is over the chances of gettin to meet fer a set down around the fire will improve !! over

OH !! Any word out of our leader ?? He was last seed down around Newton County (where ever that is) ???


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 17, 2013)

You our leader now Greg, don't get shirk your duty. You sposed to be getting us leads.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You our leader now Greg, don't get shirk your duty. You sposed to be getting us leads.



 NO NO NO !!! I am not worthy of it !!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2013)

Well the trip through the mountains of Virginia, North Carolina and Georgia resulted in nothing but an empty billfold, after stopping at every Antique store from Richmond Va to Elijay. I will never never take my wife on another Bigfoot hunt.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well the trip through the mountains of Virginia, North Carolina and Georgia resulted in nothing but an empty billfold, after stopping at every Antique store from Richmond Va to Elijay. I will never never take my wife on another Bigfoot hunt.



We got some good shops over this way (to the east of where you were) !! You should have  come this way, and while she browsed around, we could hae shared some techniques and experiences !! I thank I got the beatin on a tree with a stick down pat !! Still havein a little trouble with my whoops and yells !!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Oct 26, 2013)

Use a shorter stick, when you catch your finger between the stick and the tree your yells will get good!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> We got some good shops over this way (to the east of where you were) !! You should have  come this way, and while she browsed around, we could hae shared some techniques and experiences !! I thank I got the beatin on a tree with a stick down pat !! Still havein a little trouble with my whoops and yells !!



Next time I get that way Greg we wil one of them symposiums on bigfeets, we will charge admission and get ol Doc Pfoul to present a paper. We might even look for some bigfeets.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 26, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Use a shorter stick, when you catch your finger between the stick and the tree your yells will get good!



Thanks Bilge, we may ask you to speak ar our posium too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 28, 2013)

I was in SWGA tring to spot some B/F movement, spotted nutten.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Think I might ease on Down to Terrell County and snoop around a little bit.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 2, 2013)

Gonna take a good camera with me, no fuzzy pictures here.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 3, 2013)

Leaf lookers still got 'em spooked around here. over


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 3, 2013)

Hunted all afternoon up here. 0 nothing notta zilch.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 5, 2013)

Leafs will be gone soon !! So will the leaf lookers !! They spoil more than BF huntin !!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Leafs will be gone soon !! So will the leaf lookers !! They spoil more than BF huntin !!



Do bigfeets eat leaves?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do bigfeets eat leaves?



OH YEAH !!! They really like "yellow holly" !! You ever seed a holly tree with yeller berries ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 5, 2013)

I just noticed that the post count here is getting high !! We must keep our posts here to a minimum !! When they reach 1000, the mods will shut it down !! If that happens, our leader, JC Williams (aka bigfoothunter) will become only a memory !! He was last seen in Newton County (where ever that is) !!!   over


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 5, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I just noticed that the post count here is getting high !! We must keep our posts here to a minimum !! When they reach 1000, the mods will shut it down !! If that happens, our leader, JC Williams (aka bigfoothunter) will become only a memory !! He was last seen in Newton County (where ever that is) !!!   over



You in charge, you can always open another one Greg. Or there are a couple out there now that we could use to keep everybody up to date on the latest lack of activity.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 12, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You in charge, you can always open another one Greg. Or there are a couple out there now that we could use to keep everybody up to date on the latest lack of activity.



But what about all the armateers out there ?? We must keep his legacy "alive" !!! over


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 12, 2013)

You are absoulutely correct Greg, we will have to start a new one. I went today but saw nothing, think it had something to do with the high winds, dem feets dont like windy days.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 13, 2013)

Rode by Billy's trailer today and he was putting his Christmas light.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 13, 2013)

17 degrees in the work land today !! Bigfeet are takein cover or by a far summers !! Leafs are fallin so it won't be long now before they come back out !! Too, all the leaf lookers are thinnin' out !!


We still need to look for JC Williams (aka bigfoothunter) while out thar !! He was last seen in Newton County (where ever that is) !!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 15, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS !! National Geographic at 8 PM Sunday night !!!! over


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> BREAKING NEWS !! National Geographic at 8 PM Sunday night !!!! over



Are you in it Greg, did you hit the big time?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 17, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> BREAKING NEWS !! National Geographic at 8 PM Sunday night !!!! over



Gettin' some very good info. !!!!! Hope ya'll foot hunters are tuned in !!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2013)

Greg on TV


----------



## olcowman (Nov 27, 2013)

Dang fellers... I'm kindly disappointed here! I figured for sure that after being away for a spell that I'd log on here and see KyDawg or kmckinnie or Greg or somebody a posing over a fresh kilt bigfoot? (I didn't expect Bitteroot to show up with one cause he's only good at finding possums) I can't believe Bfriendly ain't posted a picture of him a shaking hands with a sasquatch yet?

I thought we was real close when I left? I reckon I better jump back in it and get to hunting me some bigfeets!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 27, 2013)

We need a leader Olcowman. Only way Bitteroot ever got a possum was in a breezeway. Greg trying to get on TV and Kmck is off chasing the mythical swamp ape. I did pick up a strange smell yesterday and I am going to investigate it closer tomorrow.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 28, 2013)

I smelt something strange up there near the TN line, Ky !! Follered my nose, and it turned out to be some idiot bein' filmed !! Claimed to be makein brandy outta a bunch of bannaners !! What idiots !! over


----------



## olcowman (Nov 28, 2013)

Brandy outta nanners??? Well lawd I ain't never heard of such... and to thank some folks call us crazy for hunting bigfeets? Least ways we ain't off up in some holler somewheres a trying to brew likker' up from something that ain't fit for nothing but monkeys and a little pudding from time to time...


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2013)

I heard that bigfeets like nanners.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2013)

No movement up here today. Nothing.


----------



## olcowman (Dec 2, 2013)

I missed the Finding Bigfeets show last night dang it... I bet they found him? Anybody watch it?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 12, 2013)

No activity up this way. Out


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 13, 2013)

All is calm in these parts as well !! over


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2013)

Good job Greg, just stay after them. Weather has me shut down right now, I could never be yetti hunter.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 13, 2013)

Nothing in Sugar Valley.....but my egg layin possums are jittery this night......


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Nothing in Sugar Valley.....but my egg layin possums are jittery this night......



The way you treat possum's I am surprised they ever lay anything but down.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 24, 2013)

I am through hunting Bigfeets.....till after the first of the year. Merry Christmas fellow Bigfeet hunters.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm sure hoping my _Beginners Guide to Hunting Bigfeets _book with starter kit is under the tree tomorrow. If so, I'll be in the woods the following day.


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 24, 2013)

Laugh if yall want too,bigfoot is real.If he wasn't there wouldn't be as many sightings as there are!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 24, 2013)

Bpruitt said:


> Laugh if yall want too,bigfoot is real.If he wasn't there wouldn't be as many sightings as there are!


You spied one down around Albany or something? I'll be in the area starting tomorrow evening. Might need my Bigfoot gun if you have.


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 24, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> You spied one down around Albany or something? I'll be in the area starting tomorrow evening. Might need my Bigfoot gun if you have.



Come on down,they don't even have a limit in the rule book on em so they must be thick around here. They are hard to spot sober and i'm afraid to drive much drunk during the holidays so that must be why I haven't seen one lately.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2014)

K Mc spotted one down on the Ga/Fla line today. Going down there next week an hone in on him.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 8, 2014)

How do ya'll feel about 'booby traps' for bigfeets? Would that be what you call 'unethical'? I'm kindly working on something here behind the house... but I need me two hand grenades.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 8, 2014)

iffin a man can shoot 1, cant imagine why a couple of grenades would be unethical..

No sightings in Crisp co..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

olcowman said:


> How do ya'll feel about 'booby traps' for bigfeets? Would that be what you call 'unethical'? I'm kindly working on something here behind the house... but I need me two hand grenades.



Alls fair in the pursuit of bigfeets. Quiet in Kentucky.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 8, 2014)

They done killed him in Texas. Did yall not get the letter or Somethin? Great biggun.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 8, 2014)

Still nothing here.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 8, 2014)

olcowman said:


> How do ya'll feel about 'booby traps' for bigfeets? Would that be what you call 'unethical'? I'm kindly working on something here behind the house... but I need me two hand grenades.



I don't know much about bigfeets, but they've sure trapped me in some bad spots on numerous occasions. So I'm gonna say "yes" to the unethical part.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

That is the wrong way to look at the question that olcowman put before us. It really comes down to his personal problem and to what extremes he goes to in order to solve it T.P.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey now, I'm doing this for all the right reasons... I'm just going to blow me one up and then pick me up some pieces of DNA.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2014)

That DNA is pretty small olcow and you got to have a mite powerful microspe thing to tell one from the other.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 8, 2014)

Do ya fry dna's or par boil em?  Grenades is ok as long as you ain't got no jerky or ham hocks nailed to a tree in the blast range....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 9, 2014)

I went by bigfoots house..... looked like a bomb went off there.
Sending deep regards to all b/f s'


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 9, 2014)

olcowman said:


> Hey now, I'm doing this for all the right reasons... I'm just going to blow me one up and then pick me up some pieces of DNA.



Now you cant blow it all up!!

You know they needs the Whole thing. They still might not believe or agree to them being real THEN!!.......they got so much DNA now they could bout put one together.........bout

Can you at least save some Big pieces if'n there are any


----------



## olcowman (Jan 10, 2014)

bfriendly said:


> Now you cant blow it all up!!
> 
> You know they needs the Whole thing. They still might not believe or agree to them being real THEN!!.......they got so much DNA now they could bout put one together.........bout
> 
> Can you at least save some Big pieces if'n there are any



I might give you one of the backstraps if they is any...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 10, 2014)

Thought I was on the trail of a bigfoot today.   Realized i was just walking in circles


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 10, 2014)

Did he back track on ya?   I've had that happen three times....


----------



## olcowman (Jan 11, 2014)

One day soon, somebody up there in Sugar Valley is gonna find some bigfeets scat with chunks of bitterroot in it...


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 11, 2014)

Not if the polar bear gets him first....


----------



## olcowman (Jan 11, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> Not if the polar bear gets him first....



What an idiot... everbody knows they ain't no polar bears down here. They're all way up north... in Kentucky and them parts.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 11, 2014)

olcowman said:


> What an idiot... everbody knows they ain't no polar bears down here. They're all way up north... in Kentucky and them parts.



Maybe that is why I aint seeing nothin up here.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 12, 2014)

I know for a fact there wuz a polar bear in Columbus bout a month ago..... Spotted with a grizzly bald possum tossin feller....


----------



## olcowman (Jan 12, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I know for a fact there wuz a polar bear in Columbus bout a month ago..... Spotted with a grizzly bald possum tossin feller....



Do you think a polar bear could whoop a bigfoot? 

(I'm still puzzled by the fact that both me and you have somehow stayed so dang good looking over all these years while so many of our classmates have went south, as far as looks, in the meantime?)


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 12, 2014)

Polar bear whoops a Bigfoot eveytime.... They's lots of polar bears...duh uh.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 13, 2014)

*BF on the moon?*


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



If he couldnt toot no better than that after beans he should have sacrificed himself..


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 13, 2014)

Photo shopped.... We've never been to the moon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 13, 2014)

Bfriendly, can you offer us an update bout the troll/bigfoot killed in Texas?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 13, 2014)

What yall posting moon pics for, this is a serious bigfeets thread?


----------



## olcowman (Jan 13, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bfriendly, can you offer us an update bout the troll/bigfoot killed in Texas?



I ain't Bfriendly, I'm better looking, but is this what you are a talking about? Keep in mind this is the same good ol' boy that sold the bigfoot body he found here in Ga a couple of years back for $50K. 

http://www.trutv.com/library/crime/blog/2014/01/06/bigfoot-hunter-shares-bigfoot-photo-promises-big-reveal/index.html


----------



## olcowman (Jan 28, 2014)

What's happened to all the bigfoot hunters? Y'all done give up or what? Done got bout 3 inches of snow on the ground and it's still coming down! This here is ideal conditions for hunting bigfeets... I'm fixing to head out the door right now. Got my hunting bigfeets kit on, (backpack with 2 quarts of peach brandy, a poke full of pork rinds, a skinning knife, some matches, and a band-aid). I reckon I'll be out doing tree knocks and such till daylight... or till the liquor runs out?


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 28, 2014)

olcowman said:


> What's happened to all the bigfoot hunters? Y'all done give up or what? Done got bout 3 inches of snow on the ground and it's still coming down! This here is ideal conditions for hunting bigfeets... I'm fixing to head out the door right now. Got my hunting bigfeets kit on, (backpack with 2 quarts of peach brandy, a poke full of pork rinds, a skinning knife, some matches, and a band-aid). I reckon I'll be out doing tree knocks and such till daylight... or till the liquor runs out?



So you is sitting around the fire barrel  drinkin' in the back yard again?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 28, 2014)

olcowman said:


> What's happened to all the bigfoot hunters? Y'all done give up or what? Done got bout 3 inches of snow on the ground and it's still coming down! This here is ideal conditions for hunting bigfeets... I'm fixing to head out the door right now. Got my hunting bigfeets kit on, (backpack with 2 quarts of peach brandy, a poke full of pork rinds, a skinning knife, some matches, and a band-aid). I reckon I'll be out doing tree knocks and such till daylight... or till the liquor runs out?



I ain't gave-up the fight, ain't smart enough to quit. My pride won't let me.
I reckon just as soon as this bigfooten weather rolls in  here me & my bigfoot tracken dog will head out. We got us one dem triple barrel riffals like when hunten elephant. Some of my moms squezzens(she always say be careful boy, hes a grown one) a flashlite, 2 rat traps & a hand full of corn. We only stay out a week or 2 . Good luck my fellow hunter.


----------



## olcowman (Jan 28, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> So you is sitting around the fire barrel  drinkin' in the back yard again?



Well... yeah, kinda. But I do get up every once in a while and commence to tree knocking at em'.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jan 28, 2014)

No bigfoots on Chestnut Knob this night......


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 28, 2014)

olcowman said:


> Well... yeah, kinda. But I do get up every once in a while and commence to tree knocking at em'.



Don't sound like a serious expedition - you got the Fleer and parabolic?


----------



## olcowman (Jan 29, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Don't sound like a serious expedition - you got the Fleer and parabolic?



I'm pretty sure I ain't got neither one of them seeing how my wife made me get a flu shot a while back?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

Absolutely no activity to report up here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2014)

I am sad to report that there is absolutely no bigfeets in my neck of the woods this week, either. I even tried Olcowman's likker and tree knockin' method, and all I discovered was that it's not smart to knock too hard on trees that have dead limbs in the top when you're drunk. It causes big sore knots on top of your head and little tweety birds flying around your head in a circle like on that Bugs Bunny picture show.I didn't have any pork rinds, though, so maybe that's why I failed?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 31, 2014)

Y'all talking about my Daddy?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 31, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Y'all talking about my Daddy?



Yea! So you ain't never seen  him either!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 31, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Yea! So you ain't never seen  him either!



Naw Maw said he was fury with big feets


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 31, 2014)

Bigfoot....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

Wonder if NCH or Kyd been big foots chasin lately


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 31, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Bigfoot....



Whatd I Miss?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 31, 2014)

No sightings in Jefferson, Commerce or Carnesville today. I did find a nicely shaped wood-knocking stick this morning and plan to try it out this weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 31, 2014)

T.P. said:


> No sightings in Jefferson, Commerce or Carnesville today. I did find a nicely shaped wood-knocking stick this morning and plan to try it out this weekend.



I sound a nicun made out of black gum.  Tried to whittle it down so I could have a handle.  Broke 3 knife blades


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

There has been a real flurry of no activity.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 31, 2014)

I been tracking one 3 days in the snow. Snow started melting so I lost him. Last tracks I seen. He was headed toward the walmart.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 31, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> I been tracking one 3 days in the snow. Snow started melting so I lost him. Last tracks I seen. He was headed toward the walmart.



Next time you get on a track, pick up the pace.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 31, 2014)

Its hard to pick up the pace. You know how us Georgians are in the snow.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I spotted ry-dirt's tool


----------



## olcowman (Feb 3, 2014)

I smelt one night 'fore last!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2014)

olcowman said:


> I smelt one night 'fore last!



You weren't near no breezeway were you.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 3, 2014)

My woodknocking stick proved no results. Nothing in Carnesville this weekend.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 3, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> You weren't near no breezeway were you.



No sir, I was buried down in my bigfeets mo-bile  shooting blind with built in tree knocker rest, next to my home-made, life-size, family unit decoy set I done built... a wafting the air with my just patented battery powered bigfeets scent wafting and portable foot warming machine... I gotta stop right there, I'm giving away way to many of my new secret techniques. They'll be in the book...

Anyhow I heard me some bi-pedaled type wallering around in the nearby brush and got a snout full of something that'd make a buzzard puke. I think it heard me a crunching on them pork rinds and got scared off. I'm in my secret lab (a corner in the barn) a studying on inventing me some 'covert' style pork rinds. I'll try and keep ya'll updated. Some of you novices, like Bitteroot, just keep up best you can... I ain't got time to explain everything now. I'm too dang close!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 3, 2014)

How old were those pork rinds olcowman?


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 3, 2014)

olcowman said:


> No sir, I was buried down in my bigfeets mo-bile  shooting blind with built in tree knocker rest, next to my home-made, life-size, family unit decoy set I done built... a wafting the air with my just patented battery powered bigfeets scent wafting and portable foot warming machine... I gotta stop right there, I'm giving away way to many of my new secret techniques. They'll be in the book...
> 
> Anyhow I heard me some bi-pedaled type wallering around in the nearby brush and got a snout full of something that'd make a buzzard puke. I think it heard me a crunching on them pork rinds and got scared off. I'm in my secret lab (a corner in the barn) a studying on inventing me some 'covert' style pork rinds. I'll try and keep ya'll updated. Some of you novices, like Bitteroot, just keep up best you can... I ain't got time to explain everything now. I'm too dang close!



I speak a little OL' Cowmaniese so let me translate.

I was riding my camo painted 4 wheeler in my back yard - I had a bottle, stick and a mannequin..................

It is the translator's belief no significant scientific discoveries were made that night.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 7, 2014)

Nothing to report up this way.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Nothing to report up this way.



Check the cows that you can't see.......there lies your answer.

You're welcome.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2014)

We had a report of no activity


----------



## T.P. (Feb 7, 2014)

I looked in Carnesville, Jefferson and Braselton today. Nothing to report.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 7, 2014)

olcowman said:


> No sir, I was buried down in my bigfeets mo-bile  shooting blind with built in tree knocker rest, next to my home-made, life-size, family unit decoy set I done built... a wafting the air with my just patented battery powered bigfeets scent wafting and portable foot warming machine... I gotta stop right there, I'm giving away way to many of my new secret techniques. They'll be in the book...
> 
> Anyhow I heard me some bi-pedaled type wallering around in the nearby brush and got a snout full of something that'd make a buzzard puke. I think it heard me a crunching on them pork rinds and got scared off. I'm in my secret lab (a corner in the barn) a studying on inventing me some 'covert' style pork rinds. I'll try and keep ya'll updated. Some of you novices, like Bitteroot, just keep up best you can... I ain't got time to explain everything now. I'm too dang close!



I might be the Legend of Pinelog but Nobody is More committed than you my Brother!!





> I speak a little OL' Cowmaniese so let me translate.
> 
> I was riding my camo painted 4 wheeler in my back yard - I had a bottle, stick and a mannequin..................
> 
> It is the translator's belief no significant scientific discoveries were made that night.



Thats bout right, cept'n we did get another chapter of that book wrote


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 8, 2014)

I see that non serious posts continue here !! I have been away doin what our founder/leader would expect !! Lookin and watchin and knockin and whoopin and hollerin !! Our leader, JC Williams (aka Bigfoothunter) has been MIA a long time !! He was last seed in Newton Co (where ever that is) !! The post count is getting close to this thread gettin shut down !! Soooo....when it does, let's not forget to remember or leader, JC Williams (AKA Bigfoothunter) when we are marchin on in our quest to carry on !!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 9, 2014)

My outside dog woke me up to barking at something out in the woods this morning. She was really going crazy over it. I made sure all the doors were locked, loaded my shotgun and waited for daylight. When it got daylight she was sleeping on the porch. I haven't been that scared in a long time.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 9, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I see that non serious posts continue here !! I have been away doin what our founder/leader would expect !! Lookin and watchin and knockin and whoopin and hollerin !! Our leader, JC Williams (aka Bigfoothunter) has been MIA a long time !! He was last seed in Newton Co (where ever that is) !! The post count is getting close to this thread gettin shut down !! Soooo....when it does, let's not forget to remember or leader, JC Williams (AKA Bigfoothunter) when we are marchin on in our quest to carry on !!!



Greg you were appointed out leader bout 600 post ago, we we will be looking for you to carry on this tradtion. Yes I didn't see anything today. May go down and see what is scaring T.P.'s outside dog though.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My outside dog woke me up to barking at something out in the woods this morning. She was really going crazy over it. I made sure all the doors were locked, loaded my shotgun and waited for daylight. When it got daylight she was sleeping on the porch. I haven't been that scared in a long time.



Should have tried your knocking stick. Seen if you'd get a response


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 10, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My outside dog woke me up to barking at something out in the woods this morning. She was really going crazy over it. I made sure all the doors were locked, loaded my shotgun and waited for daylight. When it got daylight she was sleeping on the porch. I haven't been that scared in a long time.




What a blown opportunity - that was a squatch no doubt.  Greg - can you demote TP back to private status in our little army of researchers?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 10, 2014)

Some think my humar is a weakness in pursuing this beast. Anything that stands 8' tall weight around 300 pounds need respect. Maibe 470 ty pounds. I'm not goingat this wide open.....


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2014)

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. That is all you gotta do to locate em. Im gonna find one in this storm that's coming. I believe ones roosting in my hay barn.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 10, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> What a blown opportunity - that was a squatch no doubt.  Greg - can you demote TP back to private status in our little army of researchers?



Yep, that was pretty sad right there... he definitely is on some probation right now. You can't catch no bigfeets a sitting in your house watching reruns of the Golden Girls...


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 11, 2014)

There is something about B/F on the history cannel now. They tring to find him with a whirly bird. 
Hes lost pretty good...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 11, 2014)

I beat on a tree with a stick and hollered whooooooo awhile this morning. The stick broke, and it skint the bark up on the tree a little bit. Other than that, nothin' happened worth reporting. I'm beginning to get a little discouraged.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2014)

Gonna head out in a few minutes. With this snow on the ground bigfeet should be easy to spot. Will report back later.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 11, 2014)

Bigfoothunter said:


> My name is J.C. Williams, and I am interested in collecting potential Bigfoot reports from the state of Georgia. I am an avid hunter and amateur Bigfoot researcher. I have spoken to several hunters here in Georgia who believe that they have had encounters with the creature. I know it is a controversial subject, but I believe that it is one that warrants investigation. If you would like to speak to me privately concerning your encounter, please email me at: southeasternbigfootresearch@gmail.com.



PM sent


----------



## olcowman (Feb 11, 2014)

Migmack said:


> PM sent



Feel free to share your experience on here with us too?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2014)

Gonna get in the truck and see if I can cut a fresh track crossing the road in the snow. Opportunities like this don't happen very often so I'm gonna pull an all-nighter. Truck is full of diesel, the spotlight is charged and it's go time!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 11, 2014)

Something is killing my cows, I think bigfoots done got a hankering for beef. May be my chance to shoot him.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Something is killing my cows, I think bigfoots done got a hankering for beef. May be my chance to shoot him.



There is a fresh set of tracks at my mailbox. BRB. I'm gonna see where they go and I'll update when I can.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 11, 2014)

choot it Boss.. choot it.


----------



## olcowman (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm putting on my white out camo bigfeets sniper suit right now and heading out to the blind. I'll update y'all later when I come back to the house for more likker'.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm sho nuff freaked out now. Them tracks went right to my house!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 11, 2014)

I think the sucker has been watching me thru my window when I take a shower.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2014)

No luck last night. Gonna head out this morning and see if I can catch one in the bed.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 12, 2014)

T.P. do you use your knocking stick?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2014)

I did not try my woodknocking stick today. I broke it the other day hitting rocks in the driveway.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2014)

Just came in and got me some chicken noodle soup and gonna head back out in a while. A lot of tacks in my front yard and some are little and some are big. They go in circles a lot so it's taking me a while to get them lined out on which way they went. It appears to be a family group.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

T.P. , kinda figured it would be easy tracking in the snow.  Best od luck to you in your search


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> T.P. , kinda figured it would be easy tracking in the snow.  Best od luck to you in your search



Nothing is easy in the hunt for bigfeet, hfh. But I will find him sooner of later.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2014)

Thinking about starting a fire in the backyard and see if he will come to it and warm up. He has to be cold right now.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2014)

Bigfoot Kang!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

nope


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2014)

B/F encounters # 2


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2018)

We Gonna have to open a new one, there has so much activity in my sector that it will take a thousand post to cover them all. I have found out they like to hang out around water, when it is real dry.


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 30, 2018)

I almost saw one this morning but I was a little late and he had just left.


----------

